# Cycle Buddy Wanted *UPDATE* Cycle 2 CD Oct 20 (Cycle 1 Cd1 22 Sept)



## Jai_Jai

Well that blasted :witch: arrived this morning!!! Anyone in the same boat over last couple of days?? Need some morral support to get me through this month of TTC I really need this month to be THE MONTH!!!! :bfp: pls!!!! :dust: to all I want my :baby: this month!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsholmes

HELLO! Im very new to this, but my ovulation tested positive today for the first time! so i think that makes me the same time as u!


----------



## babymad

AF arrived last Friday so I'm only 3 days ahead. I don't mind keeping you company and have plenty of moral support to give. Hope this month is the one for all!


----------



## Gabrielle

hey girlie....finally af arrived today...no more spotting now bleeding......cd 36..alittle long, im nervous i will have trouble with lp now....anyways i will join you, just a day behind you. or wait to start cd 1 when i started spotting or bleeding?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yay - glad ur all here to help eachother honey's!!! Gabrielle.....I was sure its whenn :af: is in full swing....but mine always comes hook line and sinker lol maybe if you been spotting for a while then just start now and just keep an extra check on ur OPK's!?! lots of :hugs: to all - we *will* do it this month!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## aflight84

hey chick, 
AF arrived for me yesterday too! OMG she's really got it in for me this month. Just started Clomid too! This is so our month!!!!!x x x x x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yeah I reckon we will all get :bfp:'s this month - I think this month is gonna be a good one for all ladies on here - *BRING IT ON* :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nlytin

AF arrived for me today so I'm only 2 days behind. Love to be cycle buddies with everyone. I'm hoping for BFP's for all.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Count me in too, I was CD 1 on Sept. 20th. Good luck to you all this month!


----------



## Jai_Jai

well I have started :sex: now ladies so here we go beginning of the next round!!! Hopefully I will be able to knock the :witch: out this one!!! :hug: to all


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck..!!! No witch for you for another nine months!!!!

We started bding, thought witch was gone, not yet...hehe just getting ready.;) 
I dont O for like two more weeks, starting opks probly when af is totally gone though


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Jai-Jai,

Looks like I am one of your cycle buddies. AF arrived on Monday 22nd September.
I am still spotting so not sure if this will affect ovulation, I normally have it around day 11but have bought 10 ovulation sticks to make sure I don't miss it.

Best of luck to you all.

Debs 
:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm suppose to ovulate next weekend so I'll be starting my :sex: routine Monday. The :witch: left today so yay!!! Let the :baby: making begin! I stumbled across this neat website today and thought you guys might enjoy it as well. You put in your last 2 periods and it calculates your fertile days for the next 3-12 months and tells you when you will ovulate, its pretty neat! Check it out! https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/ The ovulation calculator is pretty cool!


----------



## DebsHopeful

So ladies, what is the verdict?
Every second day or just as much as we can in this one week?!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I dont o for like another two weeks!!!!! but...im still going to bd everyday!!! Not going to skip even one! hehe


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am going to :sex: every other day starting Monday (tomorrow) then every day once I get a positive OPK, then back to every other day after I ovulate for a week just to be sure! Happy :sex: girls and good luck catching that egg!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

1cre8tivgrl I am going to take your advice. 
Happy :sex:
Hope we all get a :bfp: soon


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good luck to you Debs!!
:hugs:


----------



## mel82

Hey girlies, I'm back!

Got AF on Aug 23, I'm on CD7 today (tuesday)... hoping for a :bfp: this month!!!

I already bought my OPKs and HPTs so I'm so ready for this cycle, the third one is the charm (like chris77 says)

:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

well we :sex: on sat and sun and then tonight, and will continue :sex: every other day at least, as I am not too sure when I ovulate, have filled in my BB temps on FF but they are all over the place by the looks of it :( so I dunno.....but people say they ovulate around day 14......!?! so from CD10 (tomo) I am going to :sex: everyday and then like twice a day over the weekend......its our engagment party on sat night so um I just hope OH doesn't drink too much and we can still :sex: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Anyway I have got some IC OPK's so started using those too from today, there is a very very faint line....how often do I use these - once or twice a day!?!!

Good luck with all your :sex: this time ladies and here is to our :bfp:'s :wohoo:

P.S. 1creativegirl - I will reply to you tomo as all a little hectic for me atm so sorry it has taken me so long :( pls dont hate me :kiss: :D :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Jai-Jai, I have been doing like you. Saturday, Sunday and also planning on tonight and building up to a couple times a day around CD 13 and 14.
I bought 10 OPKs and started testing on Sunday.
If there is just a faint line on the left it means you haven't got a surge yet. The second line needs to be at least as dark as the other one if not darker. 
A lot of the girls on this site say one must test in the afternoon but I can't hold my wee for 4 hours or go without a drink of water for that long during the day, so I am sticking with the morning and hoping I am not being silly about.

Best of luck for Saturday at your engagement party. It must all be very exciting.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well good luck ladies..i think im in the wtc now so doesnt look like i'll be joining you...hope you get your bfps!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Well good luck ladies..i think im in the wtc now so doesnt look like i'll be joining you...hope you get your bfps!!!!

Gabrielle I hope everything is ok? Make sure you keep us all posted when you do start TTC again. Good luck and lots of :dust: for your future!

:hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

I went to that site you suggested 1cre8tivgrl it's great. You can add so much information to it. 

I'm following that same plan 1cre8tivgrl. I will start BDing every other day starting tomorrow. I hope we all get our BFPs this month. 

I got my OPK's and thinking about using Pre-Seed as well.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Nlytin, what is pre-seed?

If it is something worth trying perhaps I should also buy some :)


----------



## Nlytin

DebsHopeful said:


> Hi Nlytin, what is pre-seed?
> 
> If it is something worth trying perhaps I should also buy some :)

DebsHopeful, it is a sperm-friendly lubricant. Here is the link. https://www.preseed.comCheck it out. There is a lot of good information on it as well.

:dust:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Interesting, thanks for the tip Nlytin :winkwink:


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. How is the BDing going for everyone? Any OVs this weekend?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i think i ov'd yday :) not sure tho but all points to it.........fingers crossed :spermy: caught the eggy!!!!!! wat bout u?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hi guys! I 've been doing the OPKs but haven't gotten a positive yet, I originally thought I was going to ovulate tomorrow (Sat) but since I haven't gotten a positive OPK I guess not, maybe Sunday or Monday then (since they predict ovulation 24-48 hours before it happens). I've been :sex: every other day this week and will probably do it every day over the weekend just to be sure I don't miss anything. How's everyone else doing? Hope you did catch the egg this month Jai Jai, I'm routing for you! :friends: Hope you have fun at your engagement party tomorrow night!!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, How are you all doing? 

I second 1cre8tivgrl in saying "Jai-Jai, Hope you have fun at your engagement party tomorrow night!!"

I have also being doing the OPK all week and didn't pick up anything but went to the gynea yesterday and he spotted not one, but three healthy follicles. He measured the size of them and has predicted that I am only going to ovulate on Tuesday CD16 or Wednesday CD17. 

So my advice to you girls is keep :sex: as much as you can next week just in case you are running later than you think.

Fingers crossed we all get a :bfp: in the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok so another negative today when I took my OPk I am starting to worry that I'm not going to ov this month, I always ovulate on the 14th day...I am worried that its not going to happen at all :cry: I did some research online and read that the latest you can ovulate and get pregnant is CD20, today is CD15 for me, and the OPK tells you 24-48 in advance, which means I am not even due to ov for the next 2 days, which would bring me to CD17....very worried girl here! :sad2:


----------



## mel82

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ok so another negative today when I took my OPk I am starting to worry that I'm not going to ov this month, I always ovulate on the 14th day...I am worried that its not going to happen at all :cry: I did some research online and read that the latest you can ovulate and get pregnant is CD20, today is CD15 for me, and the OPK tells you 24-48 in advance, which means I am not even due to ov for the next 2 days, which would bring me to CD17....very worried girl here! :sad2:

It's not a problem, I OVed on CD18 last month and my AF was late (which means my LP was the same length) I was just so nervous and stressed that I might have made myself ov late... try not to think about it too much!! I did that last month. This month I'm trying to stay busy and away from the forum... otherwise I obsessed A LOT!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mel82 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ok so another negative today when I took my OPk I am starting to worry that I'm not going to ov this month, I always ovulate on the 14th day...I am worried that its not going to happen at all :cry: I did some research online and read that the latest you can ovulate and get pregnant is CD20, today is CD15 for me, and the OPK tells you 24-48 in advance, which means I am not even due to ov for the next 2 days, which would bring me to CD17....very worried girl here! :sad2:
> 
> It's not a problem, I OVed on CD18 last month and my AF was late (which means my LP was the same length) I was just so nervous and stressed that I might have made myself ov late... try not to think about it too much!! I did that last month. This month I'm trying to stay busy and away from the forum... otherwise I obsessed A LOT!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!Click to expand...

Thank you Mel, I'm trying not to stress about it. Has anyone ever had an OPK that just didn't work, as you only got all negatives but you actually ovulated anyways? I've got CM present so I'm hoping that's the case!!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi 1cre8tvgrl, perhaps you will be like me this month. My gynea has predicted CD16 or 17. Don't get to stressed, you have been :sex:, just keep :sex: this week just to be certain you catch your egg.

Jai-Jai, How was your engagement party? I hope you were still able to :sex: !!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello everyone!!! well I did an OPK yday and it was very pale......and did one today and even paler so I think I may have Ov'd already!! Yes we managed to :sex: still ;) but during it was really painful by my ovary - SO PAINFUL i ended up crying!!!! does anyone know what I should do??? Is this normal or Dr? Enagement Party was fabulous thank you :D Had a lot of fun!!! Has made me a bit nervous about a big wedding though....you dont get a chance to be with OH or talk to everyone being pulled in all directions!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

You will be a beautiful bride and enjoy the day, but you are quite right about being pulled in every direction and having to make a concerted effort to spend time with your DH. We got married in January and it was the most fabulous day of my life.
I wish you both excellent health wealth happiness and fabulous weather on the day.

PS: regarding the painfulness in your ovary, could that not be a sign of you ovulating or perhaps the majic has already happened. I am no doctor but it would be great if this could be your sign that you are going to get a :bfp: in two weeks. If it happens again and you are concerned, maybe call you doctor and get his advice or I am sure the girls on the site will have some ideas.

PPS: My gynea said he thinks I am only going to ovulate on CD16 or CD17 but couldn't help myself but continue to check with the OPK and like you mine seemed even ligher today. I think you should keep :sex: because 1cre8tvgrl also hasn't picked up a postive surge yet so we may all just be running a bit behind schedule.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh thanks Debs that lovely and congrats on ur wedding - creeping upto that one yr anniversary :D

Debs/Creative - have either of you been getting light OPK's but still darkish but not as dark as control line??? How are you all??? when are u due to OV do u know? what OPK's are u using?? I think I am in the 2ww now, but still getting faint OPK's but today's was slghtly darker but all other symptoms point to me ovulating last Fri :shrug:

Anyway lots and lots of magical baby :dust: to you all as you are all such lovely lades and defo deserve your :bfp: you will all be in my prayers and fingers crossed a few of us will make that dream come true - here is to the last of the June babies :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> mel82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ok so another negative today when I took my OPk I am starting to worry that I'm not going to ov this month, I always ovulate on the 14th day...I am worried that its not going to happen at all :cry: I did some research online and read that the latest you can ovulate and get pregnant is CD20, today is CD15 for me, and the OPK tells you 24-48 in advance, which means I am not even due to ov for the next 2 days, which would bring me to CD17....very worried girl here! :sad2:
> 
> It's not a problem, I OVed on CD18 last month and my AF was late (which means my LP was the same length) I was just so nervous and stressed that I might have made myself ov late... try not to think about it too much!! I did that last month. This month I'm trying to stay busy and away from the forum... otherwise I obsessed A LOT!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mel, I'm trying not to stress about it. Has anyone ever had an OPK that just didn't work, as you only got all negatives but you actually ovulated anyways? I've got CM present so I'm hoping that's the case!!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Don't stress about it 1cre8tivgrl. I got an OPK like Mel on CD18 last cycle. I had started testing on CD7 and got so depressed thinking I wasn't going to OV or I had faulty CBE OPKs, so I BDed as much as possible for when FF told me I was fertile and eventually I got my positive. I will say this though that I got my postive using FR OPKs. A coworker who got her BFP let me have her left over ones. This cycle I am back to CBE and hoping that they work. Just keep BDing and it will come.


----------



## Nlytin

Well I didn't get a chance to OV like I wanted to over the weekend. Especially since my plan was to :sex: everyother day starting CD8. My OH had a horrible toothache on Friday. So he had to go to the ER and by the time we got back we just took it down and went to sleep. We were able to BD on CD12 so I've only missed 1 so far. My OPKs have been negative so far but I'm not worried since I didn't OV until CD18 last cycle. I've been testing early evening to see if I could catch my surge then (seeing how that works this cycle). What did worry me though was my temps went up on Friday and stayed that way until this morning when I took it. I was so freaked out thinking that I OV'd extemely early and missed my chance. So I can't tell you how happy I was that it dropped back down today. I would hate to think I was out of the running before I got started. 
Jai-Jai - Glad you had fun at your engagement party and were still able to get some :sex: in. Last cycle I go my + OPK with a FR and the test line was just as dark as the control line. I swear it was almost like getting a :bfp: on an HPT, but I could definetly see the difference in the - OPK than with the +.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai - I have been using the target brand (compared to CBE) OPK, they have been light with a thin dark line on the left side. Seem to look pretty consistant but the one I took last night was definately darker! By almost double so I am praying maybe tonight it will be a +!! I only have 1 test left, I'll have to go out tonight and get some more, anyone here ever use the dollar store OPKs? I should only need 1-2 more tests and don't want to spend another $20 for a full pack of 7.


----------



## mel82

I've been using the online cheapies for opks and they've been really good. I got a stronger red line yesterday so I'm thinking it will be positive today proving me that I was so anxious, stressed and nervous last cycle that I made myself ov late (4 days late). 

If I get a +opk today that means I'm oving on CD14 this month!! I got my preseed so I'm ready to go!!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Nlytin

Mel82 - I got my preseed over the weekend and I can't wait to use it. I was so excited. OH didn't have the same reaction considering he had no idea what it was.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! I think I got my + tonight, this is my first month using OPKs so I'm not 100% sure but I think so! Which means I should ov sometime in the next 2days, so it looks like its time to get busy :sex:ing!! 

Mel I think I had the same problem as you, stressing out so much last cycle and that is why I am ov later than normal, I just hope it wont mess anything up. I read so much on the internet, :book: as I am addicted to learning all I can!! Sometimes I find stuff that makes me worry and stress more than I should! I guess I'll just try and rest easy after this week and let nature take its course!

:flower:


----------



## mel82

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi girls! I think I got my + tonight, this is my first month using OPKs so I'm not 100% sure but I think so! Which means I should ov sometime in the next 2days, so it looks like its time to get busy :sex:ing!!
> 
> Mel I think I had the same problem as you, stressing out so much last cycle and that is why I am ov later than normal, I just hope it wont mess anything up. I read so much on the internet, :book: as I am addicted to learning all I can!! Sometimes I find stuff that makes me worry and stress more than I should! I guess I'll just try and rest easy after this week and let nature take its course!
> 
> :flower:

It's amazing how stress can affect your cycle!! I've always had 28 or 27-day cycles. Last month it was 32 days, and my LP didn't change, it has always been 14 days so at least I knew i wasn't having the LP defect. This month it's all happening on time!! Have you guys been charting? Because I think OPKs and BBT should go together, that way you can confirm that you actually OVed by looking at your temps. If you had a drop of temps a day or 2 after a +OPK then you OVed that cycle. 

I'm expecting my drop to happen tomorrow... we'll see!! At least I got my first +OPK today 

:dust: to everybody!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was so depressed when I woke up this morning, I looked at my OPK from last night and now it looks negative to me, I really can't tell. I'll attach a pic of it and maybe one of you can help me...is it negative or positive? Its definately darker than it has been but now I'm thinking its still not a positive? I don't know!!!! :help:
 



Attached Files:







strip scan.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Gabrielle

looks positve to me hun!


----------



## Gabrielle

I know we are suppose to be ttc but ... my cp is really high, soft and opened, and i had whitish/yellowish discharge yesterday that stretched between my tumb and index finger....did i already o? Im on cd 15 of a irreglar 30 someodd day cycle. 

does it sound like i o'd
i havent had really any discharge and yesterday it was strechy and whitish yellow, and now today i just have like watery discharge. We didnt be yesterday so i will be upset if i missed it.

I thought you get ewcm for a few days, could this have just been the first day of fertile period?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> I know we are suppose to be ttc but ... my cp is really high, soft and opened, and i had whitish/yellowish discharge yesterday that stretched between my tumb and index finger....did i already o? Im on cd 15 of a irreglar 30 someodd day cycle.
> 
> does it sound like i o'd
> i havent had really any discharge and yesterday it was strechy and whitish yellow, and now today i just have like watery discharge. We didnt be yesterday so i will be upset if i missed it.
> 
> I thought you get ewcm for a few days, could this have just been the first day of fertile period?

I only get EWCM the day before I ovulate but every woman is different, it sounds to me like your in your fertile period and close to ovulation by the position of your cervix. Maybe you are about to ovulate, watch your CM, once it becomes more clear that's a good sign its go time! :thumpup:

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

i just went to the loo and my cm was thin, clear and would strecth but only a tiny bit...i am thinking this is my fertile period...now only if i can get hubby to bd tonight!!!...mite go get some opks in alittle bit


----------



## DebsHopeful

How exciting it really seems to be happening for a few of you. 
Best wishes and lots of :dust:
I wonder how many postive :bfp: we will have in our little group at the end of this cycle?!


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I was so depressed when I woke up this morning, I looked at my OPK from last night and now it looks negative to me, I really can't tell. I'll attach a pic of it and maybe one of you can help me...is it negative or positive? Its definately darker than it has been but now I'm thinking its still not a positive? I don't know!!!! :help:

1cre8tivgrl......YEAHHHH YEAH That's a positive!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance: Time to get busy.

So glad you and mel are in the OV zone can't wait to join you!


----------



## mel82

just like cre8tivegrl I saw my opk this morning and it looked negative. I'm so stressed now!! An I ov late again? Am I oving at all? Because I didn't get my expected dip in temp, it was just the same as yesterday... I'm so sad!! Hubby said not to stress about it but how do I do that now??

:-(


----------



## Gabrielle

just did opk! and its postive...check out pic in ttc forum...under opk? pic!!
hope we bd tonight!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mel82 said:


> just like cre8tivegrl I saw my opk this morning and it looked negative. I'm so stressed now!! An I ov late again? Am I oving at all? Because I didn't get my expected dip in temp, it was just the same as yesterday... I'm so sad!! Hubby said not to stress about it but how do I do that now??
> 
> :-(

First of all you can't listen to your hubby, if he's anything like mine he only makes matters worse LOL! They have NO idea what its like to go through any of this so clearly we can't go to them for support! That's why you have us lovely ladies here, to get you through the rough patches. Don't worry too much your still at CD 15 right? I'm at CD 18 and I still haven't ovulated either, you still have time girl!! I bet you'll see your + tomorrow, chin up girl! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

dont worry mel...i have a postive opk right now...and i doubt we will be bding tonight..:(


----------



## msTwiggy

howdy ladies!

my CD1 was on the 22nd of September as well!! Just found this thread and would love to hop on :happydance: I've just bought myself a bunch of OPKs today. I've never used them before, so a bit blank on what to expect. Anyone has any pointers?

FF predicted that I'd OV around CD13 to CD15, but seems to be no surges in my temperature. Maybe it's a late OV for me this round you think? Hope the OPKs would show a positive sometime soon..

Here's praying for a :bfp: this time around!


----------



## Gabrielle

we BD last night!!!!!!!! yay, hope once time is my lucky charm cause dont know how much more we will be able to! working opposite shfits! i will fit one into tonight when i get home from work!!!!!!!;)

-Welcome twiggy! glad you could join us! .....um if your temps didnt change i wouldnt say you o'd yet, it might be late. also i think you should det pee on a stick and see what it says! my cycle is around 30 days and i just starting using opk on cd 15(yesterday) and it was REALLY DARK line soooooo...thinking im going to o early? Not to much pointers here except read your instructions it tells you when to test! good luck and of course when you get a positve test you better get your butt to bed and BD!!!!!!!
;);)


----------



## msTwiggy

Gooooo Gabby!!!! :happydance:

And thank you for your welcome note and advice. I read your post and immediately went pee happy on an OPK stick, hahahahh!!

It was my first time (in my entire life) using an OPK so I basically am clueless looking at the test lines. Posted a picture of it to see if any of you can help decipher :D It's under TTC - Using OPK for the first time ever

Gabrielle, hope you manage to squeeze another one in between shifts! Good luck! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Still waiting to ov, no sign of EWCM yet, it has thinned out a lot though, almost like water, but still not stretchy :confused: and I usually get that little twinge of ov pain the day of which I have not...yet. Starting to worry cause DH is leaving Friday for a week (to go moose hunting up north) and I only have 1 more shot at winning the :baby: roulette this month, if I don't ov till this weekend I am out for the month :cry: I should though right, if I got a positive OPK yesterday? Its got to be right around the corner....I hope! I'm running out of time!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hmm...I have been having dull cramping, period like cramps for the last hour, do any of you think this might be a sign I am ovulating right now?? The twinges I normally get don't feel like cramps, more like a stabbing pain so I'm wondering what this is...ovulation, maybe???? Any of you get anything like this when you ov?


----------



## msTwiggy

usually when I have period-like cramps, i'd get my period either the very same day or the next day. have no idea how ovulation-cramps are like. then again, i was never sure if i ovulated or not in the first place, hehehe..


----------



## Nlytin

Welcome MsTwiggy glad you could join us!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

a big hello ms twiggy and welcome - gd luck TTC

Gabs - woohooo get in!!!! :D hopefully this will be it!!!

1cre8ive - u might hve ov'd early or are now and just not getting the ewcm?? bd like mad anyway and u shud catch that eggy

i am having cramps cramps cramps today and bbs are sooo sore - my temp has also shot up...!?!?!


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hmm...I have been having dull cramping, period like cramps for the last hour, do any of you think this might be a sign I am ovulating right now?? The twinges I normally get don't feel like cramps, more like a stabbing pain so I'm wondering what this is...ovulation, maybe???? Any of you get anything like this when you ov?

1cre8tivgrl, that OPK you took the other day looked awfully positive to me. You might have got it at the beginning of the surge and that is why your temps haven't jumped yet. Just keep :sex: and you will catch that eggy. 

Oh boy do I get OV pains, so much say I want to double over and just lie in a ball when it hits. It can last anywhere from 24 -48 hours. Last cycle they hit me and I wanted to cry. It was never that painful.

Mel - Sometimes you can OV late so don't stress. As long as you know when and you :sex: at the right times it will be ok.

I JUST WANT TO :sex::sex::sex::sex:!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: 
TONIGHT WE JUST HAVE TO!!!!! (now I got that off my chest):rofl:


----------



## Nlytin

Jai-Jai, I like that shoot-up in temperature. Hoping it stays there!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

we :sex: early this morning so I hope I caught the egg!! Crossing my fingers! Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

lucky duck 1cre8tivgirl!!!!!!! we didnt bd this morning but we did an hour after my positive opk! going to try and bd tonight when i get home from work! so when are we going to start going into the 2ww?? 

Fingers crossed for YOu and me!!!!!!!!! HUGS


----------



## mel82

you guys I'm so confused!!! I think my opks from cd14 were positive! They just weren't as strong as last cycle but they're the same color as the control line. That means I ovd yesterday but it was confusing because my temps didn't drop like they normally do before ov. What do you think? Look at my bbt chart, today I recorded 98.2 and yesterday(andthe day before) I had 97.6. 
Can I still had ovd without a drop of temp??


----------



## Gabrielle

sorry mel im no good at charting, as i dont do it nor do i temp. i didnt want to read and run. if the control line was the same as the test line then its positive. In my mind i would say you havent o'd yet and that you are really close to it. thats why you temps havent dropped yet. remember an opk tells you that you will probly O 12 to 48 hours after the first posiitve.....so assuming you are right there! whats your cm like right now hun? have you done anymore opks yet? 

Sorry im not much help in this charting dept but good luck sweeite ..hopefully we all O'd or are soon and will catch that eggy!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK sweetie hUGS


----------



## Gabrielle

btw mel how long are you cycles???? im cd 16 too!


----------



## mel82

my cycles had always been of 28 days but the last one was 32 (?)
I think I already ov yesterday because of my high temp today. Not sure though. Opks feom yesterday were both negative. This is so nerve wracking!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> lucky duck 1cre8tivgirl!!!!!!! we didnt bd this morning but we did an hour after my positive opk! going to try and bd tonight when i get home from work! so when are we going to start going into the 2ww??
> 
> Fingers crossed for YOu and me!!!!!!!!! HUGS

well assuming these were our ov pains than I would say our 2ww would start tomorrow, right?

mel - I would say go by your bodys temps and not the OPKs, you could have gotten a bad batch, or ones that are not sensitive enough to pick up your surge. I have heard though that your body temps are much more accurate than any OPK reading, sorry I don't chart temps so I'm not much help there either, just telling you what I've read and I read a LOT!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

yeah mel...i agree go by you body temps! much more accurate! good luck hun!

1cre8tivgirl_ ...i only have minor cramps..but some more cm...which i think is the fertile stuff! going to bd tonight and then going to start say dpo starting tom or friday?...if this cycle is 30 days then i will probly o tomorrow...? going to keep doing opks!
OHHHHHH i hope its our month ladies!!!!! ;) HUGS have a good day/night?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey check this site out Gabrielle, I think we were right https://www.epigee.org/menstruation/mittelschmerz.html
better get DH in the mood again tonight! LOL


----------



## Nlytin

Mel - I third that in regards to the body temps. FF won't let you know when you OV'd until you get 3 above coverline temps. If your OPK gave you a positive then keep at it. You are going to OV.

Gabrielle & 1cre8tivgrl - Good job with the BD. That is my plan for tonight and for the next 5 days.

Gabrielle - you go into the 2WW after you OV so you will probably be in it before you realize it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Still waiting to ov, no sign of EWCM yet, it has thinned out a lot though, almost like water, but still not stretchy :confused: and I usually get that little twinge of ov pain the day of which I have not...yet. Starting to worry cause DH is leaving Friday for a week (to go moose hunting up north) and I only have 1 more shot at winning the :baby: roulette this month, if I don't ov till this weekend I am out for the month :cry: I should though right, if I got a positive OPK yesterday? Its got to be right around the corner....I hope! I'm running out of time!

Hi Ladies, gosh our little thread really grew today. That was quite a read!!
Welcome msTwiggy and best of luck with getting a :bfp:

Jai-Jai, with or with out the stay at your Gran I reckon you stand a good chance of getting your very own :baby: this cycle.
Cramps and sore boobs, this is what I remember from my first few weeks of being preggas :) Best of luck.

Mel & Gabrielle, you are really lucky to have seen your surge hope the little swimmers worked their majic.

I seem to be a bit like 1cre8tvgrl, I haven't gotten a +opk and the EWCM is a distant memory along with the ovulation cramps I got used to recognising.
Mine used to feel a bit like a stitch or sometime make me think my apendix was playing up if it was really bad, but this cycle nothing.
We have been :sex: every second day and every day since Saturday. Going to try and get in one more and then only when the mood arises during the two week wait. 

From about tomorrow onwards, we are all just going to have to sit back and wait. Hope time flys.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Debs I couldn't have said all that better myself - looks like we are all migrating over to the 2ww eeeeeeeeeek!!! lets hope its a weally weally :D quick 2 weeks - aaaaaaah i am nervous!!! I hope so this month so much :D :wohoo: for all of us with our impending :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

I have a storey to tell you. I just have to share it with someone.

I have been taking my temperature the past few days and feeking my self out completely because it keeps telling me that I am a cold hearted b*tch.

Damn thing just stays really low like between 36.0 C and 36.2 C (sorry girls I don't know Farenheit). When I did my BBT charting last time around I only did it for two months and both times my temperature was normal, around 36,6and dropping down to 36 just before ovulation and then happily working its way up.

But not this month. Well why.......I have just seen there is an air bubble in the mercury - what a bug! Well at least I am not a cold hearted b*tch but it does mean that if I need to chart again I will have to go out and buy another one.


----------



## Jai_Jai

grrrrrrr how irritating!!! well at least you know there is nothing wrong with your temps hun just a dodge thermo :D 

I have had just the most hugest argument with OH :( can't be good for my little embryo trying to get itself comfy hey!?! :cry: oh I just dont know what to do now.....sorry i will shut up ignore me i am prob being silly


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Everything ok Jai? Tell OH he can't upset you right now, this time is crucial! No stress whatsoever! Tell him I said so LOL! Try to keep your head up I don't know what the fight was about but try not to stress over it, you want that embryo to stick! I'm sending you some baby glue! 

Lots of Love and :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

DebsHopeful said:


> I have a storey to tell you. I just have to share it with someone.
> 
> I have been taking my temperature the past few days and feeking my self out completely because it keeps telling me that I am a cold hearted b*tch.
> 
> Damn thing just stays really low like between 36.0 C and 36.2 C (sorry girls I don't know Farenheit). When I did my BBT charting last time around I only did it for two months and both times my temperature was normal, around 36,6and dropping down to 36 just before ovulation and then happily working its way up.
> 
> But not this month. Well why.......I have just seen there is an air bubble in the mercury - what a bug! Well at least I am not a cold hearted b*tch but it does mean that if I need to chart again I will have to go out and buy another one.

Debs, I'm sure your not a cold hearted B, but it could be any number of reasons that the temps haven't jumped. Good idea to get a new thermometer and start from there. Either way good chance you OVd and it sounds like you are getting your BD in so it sounds real positive.


----------



## msTwiggy

Debs, get a digital one, then you won't have any problems with the mercury bubble :)

Thanks for the welcome wishes everyone :hug: i'm SO happy to be in this thread!! All the wonderful support that's going around is certainly encouraging for us all. 

With a + OPK (or almost +), I managed to squeeze in some :sex: early this morning, and am going to run an OPK again in a few hours time, just to see :blush:

Here's to our 2ww :happydance: May we help each other keep our sanities, and pray and hope towards a :bfp: LOL!


----------



## Gabrielle

sooooo hubby only wanted to just bd and thats it...no opks , legs up nothing..well he saw i was on lots of fertitly sites today and got soo mad at [email protected]!...he actually left for the night..:'(..what have i done..and i've got cramps so i know im oing so only had one day of bding so probly wont be my month...i swear ttc makes life so hard......:"(


----------



## msTwiggy

oh dear oh dear oh dear..

chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:

me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.


----------



## Gabrielle

msTwiggy said:


> oh dear oh dear oh dear..
> 
> chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:
> 
> me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.


well if you bd thats a good thing!!!!! i did an opk last night and it was still positive...so thats two days of four posiitves..i wonder when im oing?? i had bad cramps last night for a few hours maybe o'd then.
thanks btw we are still fighting!!!! he left for work without saying goodbye...:(

so we only bd on cd 15th the day i got my first opk...def wont be my month.....maybe get some make up sex tonight..but doubt it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> msTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> oh dear oh dear oh dear..
> 
> chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:
> 
> me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.
> 
> 
> well if you bd thats a good thing!!!!! i did an opk last night and it was still positive...so thats two days of four posiitves..i wonder when im oing?? i had bad cramps last night for a few hours maybe o'd then.
> thanks btw we are still fighting!!!! he left for work without saying goodbye...:(
> 
> so we only bd on cd 15th the day i got my first opk...def wont be my month.....maybe get some make up sex tonight..but doubt it!Click to expand...

Don't loose hope girl, you cant say it wont be your month, I only :sex: once during the month and I still managed to concieve my little boy, so miracles do happen! Turned out I ov 3 days later and there he was! So when was the last time you :sex: ? If it was this week and you ov last night your still in the game!!

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> oh dear oh dear oh dear..
> 
> chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:
> 
> me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.
> 
> 
> well if you bd thats a good thing!!!!! i did an opk last night and it was still positive...so thats two days of four posiitves..i wonder when im oing?? i had bad cramps last night for a few hours maybe o'd then.
> thanks btw we are still fighting!!!! he left for work without saying goodbye...:(
> 
> so we only bd on cd 15th the day i got my first opk...def wont be my month.....maybe get some make up sex tonight..but doubt it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose hope girl, you cant say it wont be your month, I only :sex: once during the month and I still managed to concieve my little boy, so miracles do happen! Turned out I ov 3 days later and there he was! So when was the last time you :sex: ? If it was this week and you ov last night your still in the game!!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Umm well i got a positive opk on cd 15(tuesday) dont know if it was the first positive as it was the only one i did at that point. we bd that day an hour later. i got positive opke cd 16(yesterday) in the am and at night. havent tested today to see yet. we only bd that one time so far! ...i had bad cramps last night but thats it..and the ones that were mild on and off yesterday....
i just dont know when im going to o or if i did? 
my cycles are kinda irregluar usually 30 days, last month was 35 so if it is 30 this week than should o today or last night or tomorrow....
i just think the one time wont be enough...!!!!!!

HOw are you doing sweetie? are you sure you've o'd now? did you do anymore opks! hope you've caught that eggy!:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

trust me one time is all it takes, if your within that 3-4 day window of ov and it sounds like you were than you still have a very good chance! Don't loose hope hun! :hugs:

Yes I am about 99% sure I ov yesterday, had those cramps all day long, none today and I had a big change in CM, not wet anymore, it was dry this morning and went to the loo an hour ago and it was pale yellow in color and a little clumpy and sticky, sorry tmi. How does your CM look today?


----------



## Gabrielle

well thats really good for you hun..now you are in the 2ww!! Good luck and hopeyou get lots of true symptoms!!!! Fingers crossed foryou!

WEll, i just did another opk, cd 17 and its very positve i think alittle more than the one on tusday?? so did i o, or not yet? im confused...!!! and for the cm umm i just feel kinda wet down there and its clear not to much just slippery..kinda like yesterday maybe alil less..?!


----------



## Gabrielle

btw i wore a pad to work last night and i had some cm come out on it..it was pale yellow..?..tmi sorry


----------



## Jai_Jai

:d sounds good R :D I am pleased for you!!!! I am sooooooooooo tired today!!!! My CM is the same as yours hun - good sign!!! 

Gabs it only takes one time!!! I think you did it at the right time too :D 2ww now ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

did i o yet??? opk really positive today...?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would say you ovulate when you notice a definite change in your CM, in past cycles I noticed as soon as I ov I dry right up completely and have no cm for the rest of my cycle, until maybe right before :witch: is due. The pale yellow is a good sign though, it wasn't clear! So maybe...I think you can still get + OKs even after you ov for a few days, the LH hormone is still in your system. I don't have any more OKs at home so I haven't tested since the beginning of this week.


----------



## Gabrielle

well now i noticed that is kinda whitish...im still having quite a bit of cm...my cycle is around 30 plus days so thinkin i didnt o yet..?...hope hubby gets his act together and we can bd tonight..and sat we are going to see blueman group and stay in a hotel so iknow we will be fine by then so will bd on saturday..so i guess if i havent o'd yet its ok..


----------



## Jai_Jai

I'm not sure hunny....i agree with 1cre8 - i get the whole EWCM then i dry right up....but this months diff i got creamy cm so i am not much help aaaaaaah if u haven't ov'd yet its imminent :)


----------



## Gabrielle

thanks hun!.....im thinking im going to today or tomorrow..cause cm is def whitish , creamy and stretches alittle...?...only time will tell


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh u will and make sure u catch eggy - how r u? how r things with the OH?? :hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> oh dear oh dear oh dear..
> 
> chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:
> 
> me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.
> 
> 
> well if you bd thats a good thing!!!!! i did an opk last night and it was still positive...so thats two days of four posiitves..i wonder when im oing?? i had bad cramps last night for a few hours maybe o'd then.
> thanks btw we are still fighting!!!! he left for work without saying goodbye...:(
> 
> so we only bd on cd 15th the day i got my first opk...def wont be my month.....maybe get some make up sex tonight..but doubt it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose hope girl, you cant say it wont be your month, I only :sex: once during the month and I still managed to concieve my little boy, so miracles do happen! Turned out I ov 3 days later and there he was! So when was the last time you :sex: ? If it was this week and you ov last night your still in the game!!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Here's praying that I get a miracle like you 1cre8tivgrl!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

msTwiggy said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> oh dear oh dear oh dear..
> 
> chin up gabrielle, hope everything will be ok in the morning :hugs:
> 
> me on the other hand, took another OPK test, and it turned out negative this time. So I probably caught my surge as it was running out yesterday.
> 
> 
> well if you bd thats a good thing!!!!! i did an opk last night and it was still positive...so thats two days of four posiitves..i wonder when im oing?? i had bad cramps last night for a few hours maybe o'd then.
> thanks btw we are still fighting!!!! he left for work without saying goodbye...:(
> 
> so we only bd on cd 15th the day i got my first opk...def wont be my month.....maybe get some make up sex tonight..but doubt it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose hope girl, you cant say it wont be your month, I only :sex: once during the month and I still managed to concieve my little boy, so miracles do happen! Turned out I ov 3 days later and there he was! So when was the last time you :sex: ? If it was this week and you ov last night your still in the game!!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's praying that I get a miracle like you 1cre8tivgrl!!!Click to expand...

I hope you do msTwiggy!!! :flower:


----------



## Gabrielle

how is everyone this morning??...my opk today was dark but maybe alil lighter..hoping i o'd on tues or wed...we didnt bd last night...so only have one day of bding...oh well wont be my month..

how all is well for everyone!


----------



## Jai_Jai

don't be pesimistic Gabs it can still be your month - I think I am out now as I have no idea when I ovulated and my FF chart has gone up the creek!!! :( come on ladies your all still in the running and I have everything crossed for you all :D :hugs: xx


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai_Jai said:


> I'm not sure hunny....i agree with 1cre8 - i get the whole EWCM then i dry right up....but this months diff i got creamy cm so i am not much help aaaaaaah if u haven't ov'd yet its imminent :)

Hi Girls, I have no idea what is happening this month. I am like Jai-Jai got this creamy cm, what does that mean?!
I don't recall seeing any EWCM and I already told you about the thermometer being broken so now only time will tell.

Gosh, what are we going to do for the next few weeks while we wait??
I just hate this part. I am going for CD21 progesterone test on Sunday to see if I did infact ovulate this month concidering this last visit from :witch: was my first official visit,
since I lost my little boy in August. I am missing him so much especially now that we are trying again.

My best friend had a beautiful baby boy last Thursday, she also had fertility problems and her baby was also concieved with Assisted Inception so it shows there is hope.
If this isn't my month my gynea has everthing sorted for us to go for AI again next month and that definitely helps me to be more relaxed about giving nature a try this month.

How are you all doing?
Did you girls kiss and make up with your men?
Any symptoms yet??

Hope you all have an awesome weekend.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs I didn't get EWCM this month either just a little clear wet like the consistency of water, but hardly any at all, and it wasn't stretchy...I still o'ed...or I think I did anyway. Good god, don't you just love being a female? LOL


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks 1cre8tivgrl, reading that makes me feel much better. I do recall seeing a little clear wet water cm. 

Do you have any symptoms? Or do you think it is a bit early?
I remember getting that pulling feeling last time around almost from 1DPO but don't recall getting sore boobs or fatigue until much later probably around 6 weeks.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

nope nothing yet, I'm only 2DPO so its too early. I did find this cute little video that explains how pregnancy happens, informative and funny, have a watch ladies. It may make some of you feel better...

https://websrvr40nj.audiovideoweb.com/avwebdsnjwebsrvr4501/portal/media/media-050516-pregnancy.html

:hug:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey y'all! My AF started on Sept. 24th...and I ovulated on Wednesday...so I'm 2DPO. This is my first cycle TTCing ever (my previous pregnancies were both accidents), so Im kind of nervous! I am very knowledgeable about TTCing as I run another ttc/pregnancy/mommy website, so I am thankful for that...but I had no idea how exciting TTCing would be!

My story is this...hubby really wants to ttc and I am kind of on the fence about ttcing. I have agreed to not necessarily TTC, but not prevent pregnancy....we both believe that it will happen when God wills it to. Anywho, we had sex wednesday morning at 430AM (Im super horny in the middle of the night for some reason), so, it is possible that we conceived this month. But obviously, we have no idea! Im so excited to hear about everyone's 2WW!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Welcome HatterasSarah! :hugs: I have got to say you and I are in the exact same boat! I too ovulated weds and I too had sex at 4:30 that morning, no joke! What are the chances...I couldn't believe it when I was reading your post! So if one of us is prego I think we both will be...right? It will be fun to see how it all unfolds! I'm not having any symptoms yet as its too early but I am having a little bit of white sticky cm...what about you?


----------



## HatterasSarah

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Welcome HatterasSarah! :hugs: I have got to say you and I are in the exact same boat! I too ovulated weds and I too had sex at 4:30 that morning, no joke! What are the chances...I couldn't believe it when I was reading your post! So if one of us is prego I think we both will be...right? It will be fun to see how it all unfolds! I'm not having any symptoms yet as its too early but I am having a little bit of white sticky cm...what about you?

Oh my goodness that is crazy!! Yayyyy...we're like identical cycle buddies!! I think we both have good chances of being preggo. I don't chart or anything of that nature...I just know my body. What happens with me is, I get this clumpy mess the day before ovulation...it is very similar to a mucous plug, and then I get hoards of EWCM right after I pass the mucous plug stuff....and then the next day, I ovulate. Right now, I'd be happy either way...whether I'm pregnant or not. I'm not 100% on ttcing, but Im open to it, if that makes sense? How long have you been ttc??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

This is only my 2nd month of TTC but I would love for it to happen, I've always wanted an early summer baby! My little boy was born in January so that would be a great space apart on the birthdays, that and no one else in my family has a June birthday, its the only month no one has a birthday so it would be kind of special!

Well, I'm 3DPO today and had a dream last night that I POAS and it told me that I was pregnant and 3DPO, weird huh??? I also got a phone call last night from my brother who I haven't seen in 4 months (he lives upstate) and he does not know we are trying, no one does and he flat out called me up last night and said "are you pregnant?" I said No, he goes well I just had this feeling so I thought I'd ask...how random is that?! I'm very curious now I'm heading up north for the weekend so I wont be able to get online again until monday afternoon, talk with you ladies then! :hugs:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Aww well I hope you get your BFP this month!! That is CRAZY that your brother called you to ask you that!! I wonder if that's a sign!!


----------



## msTwiggy

:happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:

the 2ww will drive me crazy!! LOL!!


----------



## bugalugs

ooh, must be doing something wrong haven't got the hang of this yet!! only joined last night!

Anyway! Can I join in please :hugs: It's only my TTC #2 and my AF due around 17th - driving me nuts waiting!! Had some early symptoms but think I had the same ones last month too :cry:

Good luck to you all,

love bug xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

course u can the more the merrier and a big WELCOME to bnb :D its a fab place and great to have u one board come on :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies! hope your all doing well and having lots of symptoms!!!!!!!!! anyone have any new symptoms?...well i got a negative opk on friday sooo finally know that i did o between tues and friday, hoping like wed. 

im going to just guess and say im 3dpo at the lastest. i had some groin pain yesterday which ive never had in my life...but im sure its nothing, and woke up with a sore throat today but i know its too early for symptoms so not thinking its anything.

Hubby and i had a great weekend! and we are doing soooooo good. last night we bd and and hour later he wanted it again and said i have girl sperm for you! lol...to bad all this bding couldnt have taken place four days ago! oh well! All that matters is that we are happy again!

Miss you girls hope oyour doing good! hugs and babydust toall!!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 
I have spent it with all of my friends and their babies hoping some :dust: will rub off on me.

Did my progesterone blood test this morning so hopefully the doctor will have the results tomorrow morning so I can know if I ovulated or not since I didn't see any EWCM or as you all know the thermometer is still broken.

Welcome to the new ladies
As Jai-Jai said, the more the merrier :)

Are any of you planning on POAS on Friday? Sunday is just tooooo far away.


----------



## Jai_Jai

YES!!! DEFINIETELY POAS on Friday :happydance: is that when you are Debs??? we should sincronize it :rofl:

Gabs - sooooooooo happy u and hubby are on gd terms!!! :D makes me very happy and I think u will be fine with timing wise - welcome to the 2ww :dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks jai jai, yeah me too. i love having a happy family!!:). bout the timing i hope we did it! lol . so your testing with a hpt on FRIDAY??? thats sooo soon...are you having any symptoms???? GOod luck hunny!


----------



## mel82

I'm POAS on Friday too!! I asked hubby to decide the day and he just told me Friday would be our day. I'm so excited! This time my temps are not all over the place so i'm very hopeful! No symptoms yet (or I don't want to think about it actually) and we shouldn't have any until after implantation right??

Good luck to all of us!! 
:dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

thats exciting for you mel! glad your temps are better! ummm idk about symptoms b4 or after implatation....i would think so. but i've heard that you bodies hormones other than hcg will cause preg symptoms while the egg is getting fertilized and all. I honestly dont know and if thats true than lol cause i had groin pain and woke up with a sore throat today and im only between 3 to 5 dpo! LMAO...oh well right! 

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Yeahhhh...I'm curious if anyone has any symptoms yet!! I really dont have any that are notable. Ive been super tired today, but I think thats because I've taken Nyquil for the past couple of nights. I really normally have a lot of cramping/girlie stuff going on after ovulation, but I haven't had anything at all. I guess we'll see!


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello everyone!

Gabrielle, SO SO happy to hear you and hubby are good and snuggly :happydance:

POAS on Friday? Anyone else joining the boat? I've been heartbroken for the past several HPTs that I've decided to forget all about it this round (listen to me talk, I would probably cave in a day before AF is due, ahhahaha).

Anyway, the :witch: is supposed to arrive on the 20th/21st for me according to FF. No symptoms whatsoever *sigh* so here's to a long week ahead.. let's give us some love ladies!! we're our own support group, :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Mstwiggy! you all testing on friday!! boo hoo not me...i cant till like the 20th cause af is due the 23rd. oh well! so i have a sore throat and my left ear hurts really bad? like an ear infection? what is werid about this is when i was pg with my first i went to the dr and found out i had an ear infection i think i was about 8wks along...hmm that would be weird if it was again eh?lol probly wont be though. 

Twiggy at least you dont make up symptoms lol...hope you start getting real ones this week! we will all work together to get through this long week!!!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Another exciting read. Glad to hear it is all happy families :)

Why Friday?: :witch: should only arrive on Sunday but last time around I managed to pick up a faint line 2 days before :witch: 
So I am hoping that if I am in with a chance, I will pick it up on Friday and if not, I will just POAS every day until she arrives!!!!

I got my results back today from my CD21 Progesterone Test and they were: 30ng/mL

The doctor has confirmed that I did ovulate and that this is a nice high score but won't tell me if this level could mean I am pregnant.
He says I will know when I POAS.
Gosh how I hate waiting, but WOW, it is really exciting to know that I am in with a real chance like the rest of you - yipppeee!

I am so praying that none of us will see the :witch: for the next 9 months.

Fingers crossed we all get a :bfp: soooooon...........like Friday!!!!!!!!!.........okay or Sunday!!!!!


----------



## bugalugs

Hi girls, thank you for your good lucks! :happydance:

I have had some weird symptoms today, felt so knackered!! and had some AF like pain but only for around half an hour or so. I so want a :bfp: think my AF is due around friday, any one else? 
when can I :test: think I will leave it til weekend, I really want a :bfp:

:bfp: & :hug: & :dust: to you all!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies! I'm back from the long weekend with the family up north. 5DPO for me today no symptoms really but I am still having a little bit of white CM every day, which is quite unusual for this time of my cycle as I'm usually dry until the :witch: arrives. Hmmm... Wow so some of you are testing friday? that's only 4 days from now, how exciting!!! :happydance: I think I'll test next monday. :af: is due for me Sat. (the 18th) but not sure if it will show then since I ov'd so late?? I'm testing on 12DPO, even though I tested 10DPO and got an immediate positive with my son....who knows maybe I will cave and test over the weekend...knowing me I probably will! :rofl: Anyone else experiences any CM...wondering if it means anything???


----------



## bugalugs

ooh, I've been having some CM, don't normally this close to AF but I dunno if it means anything either! :shrug: wish I was one of those women who just :sex: the once and vwalla! :crib:


----------



## HatterasSarah

hey girls! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I have the whole week off from school (fall break), so I'll be home with my baby boy all week long...and on friday he turns 1! OMG! 

I don't know if I have any symptoms at all...Ive had a cold for 2 weeks, so thats not really a symptom I guess. But, normally i'm very cramp between ovulation and AF, and I've not been crampy at all. With both of my pregnancies, I'm pretty sure the ONLY thing that I had that could be considered a symptom was being dizzy/lightheaded. I've been a little bit lightheaded...but since I'm only 5dpo, I don't think I'll have much going on yet!

1cre8tvgirl--Im going to wait and test next monday also! I could test friday, but I really want to wait, so that I dont question the results, if its a BFN. Yayyy for testing!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

well hatterasSarah think your right, since we are identical cycle buddies its only right that we test together! :D Lots of :dust: to you all! Here's to a :bfp: week!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Thank you!! Lots of :dust: to you too girlie! hopefully :witch: wont come back this month!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hatterassarah i must say that u look identical to my cousin - its very scary, everytime i see ur pic i think its her :rofl:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Oh goodness!! Maybe I will change my pic...so you can see if we really do look alike, or if its just in that picture! I hope I'm not scary looking :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies how are you all doing? any new symptoms, or bfps out there? anyone testing yet!!!!;)...its getting so close from some of you im so excitied.

Well newest symptom here is i have had a pinching sensation to the left of my belly button on and off for a day now. i've never had this before and at first thought it was a hernia! lol its not though. anyways looked it up and saw it is a symptom sometimes ..and someone on here had it since about 6dpo and just got her bfp today! not getting my hopes up of course but def know its there and abnormal! still got the ear ache and sore throat...cm is whitish creamy..lil thick...?

Cant wait to here from you all, hope your all doing great! miss you ladies!
Going to bed! Good NIGHT! ;) HUGS


----------



## Gabrielle

jai jai you need to POAS for me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Gabrielle

Bugslugs and debhopeful you need to POAS too!!!!!!!!!!! please ! good luck!


----------



## msTwiggy

It's so exciting to read about everyone's symptoms!! 

No symptoms for me, nothing, zero, nada. Starting to think that perhaps it might not be my month. :cry:

It's only tuesday!! AF is not due till next monday!! :hissy: this has got to be one of the longest weeks ever!


----------



## Jai_Jai

HatterasSarah said:


> Oh goodness!! Maybe I will change my pic...so you can see if we really do look alike, or if its just in that picture! I hope I'm not scary looking :rofl:

lovely picture!!! No ur not scary looking at all :D beautiful in fact!!! Yes you still look like her!!! awwww :happydance: its a gd thing


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabrielle said:


> jai jai you need to POAS for me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! ;)

I did it I POAS for you :D :rofl: we are doing it in the name of science - I have IC's and just using one of those every morning - got my hopes up this morn, although new it wouldn't show, as I had to go for a wee in the middle of the morn and didnt think to keep that fmu and the "fmu" I used when woke up was very diluted...........I dont think this is month now anyway - think I am just poorly!!! How are you feeling today?? xxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning ladies...how is everyone doing? I am sooo tired this morning, I haven't slept in like 3 nights, tossing and turning, is lack of sleep a sign? Prob not, I thought I wasn't sleeping well because I was away and not sleeping in my bed but was home to sleep last night and was really tired when I went to bed but I didn't sleep well again! So I'm sure that's why I'm so tired today. And I've noticed the last few days my mouth is very dry and I'm wanting to drink water constantly...very unusual for me, as I usually don't drink much at all during the day! Still having the little bit of white CM each day and noticed last night that I had blue viens all over my chest, not sure if that is something new? I think so, I don't really remember them being visible before...hmmm

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

OOOOOOOOOOOH R sounds so so so promising - thats what I have - I have missed u - I am off to Uni now :( but will send you a big long email on my return with lots of love in it ok :D be about 7hrs!!! lots of love :hug: and baby :dust: for you!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai_Jai said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> jai jai you need to POAS for me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! ;)
> 
> I did it I POAS for you :D :rofl: we are doing it in the name of science - I have IC's and just using one of those every morning - got my hopes up this morn, although new it wouldn't show, as I had to go for a wee in the middle of the morn and didnt think to keep that fmu and the "fmu" I used when woke up was very diluted...........I dont think this is month now anyway - think I am just poorly!!! How are you feeling today?? xxxxxClick to expand...

Yay! I am so glad someone else tested this early.
I am soooo impatient!
I POAS and with a lot of squinting and far too much time gone past I was able to use my imagination and see where a line would be!!!!!!!

:Blush: but I didn't stop there, I went and did a blood test and obvioiusly it came back negative.

In my defence, I did a home pregnancy test 4 weeks after my D&C 
and my HCG count was still a wopping 124,000 (hense I had to have a 2nd op an ERPC),
but on the home pregnancy test you could only just make out a line
so there was a slight chance.

I have no idea when I ovulated or how long my cycle will be this month, 
perhaps I should believe my gynea when he said I would ovulate on 9 Oct which would make me only 6DPO, so it could still be far to early.

What do you think? Am I still in with a chance?

PS: in answer to the CM question, I also have white cm


----------



## 1stbaby

I just joined the site today, and I am on CD 22. My CD 1 was on Sept 23rd. I just wanted to wish everyone a good luck, and I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! My frst ov day was on CD 17, it lasted until CD 20, so I am only 2 dpo. This will be a long tww! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Gabrielle

DebsHopeful said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> jai jai you need to POAS for me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! ;)
> 
> I did it I POAS for you :D :rofl: we are doing it in the name of science - I have IC's and just using one of those every morning - got my hopes up this morn, although new it wouldn't show, as I had to go for a wee in the middle of the morn and didnt think to keep that fmu and the "fmu" I used when woke up was very diluted...........I dont think this is month now anyway - think I am just poorly!!! How are you feeling today?? xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! I am so glad someone else tested this early.
> I am soooo impatient!
> I POAS and with a lot of squinting and far too much time gone past I was able to use my imagination and see where a line would be!!!!!!!
> 
> :Blush: but I didn't stop there, I went and did a blood test and obvioiusly it came back negative.
> 
> In my defence, I did a home pregnancy test 4 weeks after my D&C
> and my HCG count was still a wopping 124,000
> but on the home pregnancy test you could only just make out a line
> so there was a slight chance.
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulated or how long my cycle will be this month,
> perhaps I should believe my gynea when he said I would ovulate on 9 Oct which would make me only 6DPO, so it could still be far to early.
> 
> What do you think? Am I still in with a chance?
> 
> PS: in answer to the CM question, I also have white cmClick to expand...

OH my hun, you sound like me last month! i kept tesing and seeing lines and getting negative blood tests! You need to try and relax(easier said than done i know) but if you only o'd on the 9th like me! , then you are way too early..im not testing till at least next week monday! just try and keep yourself busy hun and hey we'll get there! I'd say you are def in with a great chance, dont worry sweetie about the neg tests, their neg because you probly are just implanting! good luck sweetie and i know how hard it is but im doing it this month too! just waiting and not testing at all this week! we can do it!!!:hug: :hug:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Im so glad that so many people have had symptoms! I hope that you all get your BFPs this month!!

Well, today I'm 6dpo, and I really don't have any symptoms except for nausea and and elevated temperatures (between 98.1-98.3 for the past 2 days). I haven't had any kind of cramps or pinching, like I normally get after ovulation, which could be a good thing OR a bad thing. I really have no idea if I'm pregnant or not. I don't have any particular gut feeling. I know it's still early though =).


----------



## Gabrielle

aww sara dont worry, i have no idea if i am or not...remember i only got one day of bding before o and thats it...so not very confident!!!! Hoepfully its our month for all of us!!! its a good thing your temps are high...have you had a dip yet? i dont do temps wis


----------



## Gabrielle

wish i did...anyways dont get down hun and just keep positive! when are you testing? i want nausea! lol


----------



## HatterasSarah

Haha Gabrielle...hubby and I only BD once while I was ovulating too...and that was only because our son woke us up, and I was EXTREMELY horny and hubby will never pass up an opportunity to get it on :lol: 

I don't temp or anything, I've just been taking my temperature the past 2 days cause I've been feeling really sick to my stomach. and even though its not considered a fever, its still higher than normal fever (Im normally 97.3ish). 

I hope I dont upset anyone by saying this, but I really think I'm still at the point that I would be happy whether I was pregnant or not. Hubby is really excited about TTC, and I'm happy about it, but I'm still in the limbo phase.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, So glad I have you to share my embarressing stories with.
Thanks for making me feel better Gabrielle.
I will try and do my best not to test before Monday.
Gosh this tww is aweful.
I haven't really had any symptoms either, except extremely tired and been feeling really faint but who knows. Last time around I only got sore boobs around 6 or 7 weeks and I only got blue veins on my boobs at around 13 weeks, but we are all different.

I am off to bed. Sleep tight and best of luck


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oohh!! We should all make a pact, we all wait from here on out (because I know you've already poas Jai_Jai!!) we will all wait and test on Monday morning together! What do you say girls? Who's with me? We can be strong...if we really want to be! Wouldn't that be something if we all got our :bfp: together? :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaaaaaaaah R I dunno if I can wait until MONDAY!?!!? what are you trying to do to me I am a POAS addict :cry:


----------



## HatterasSarah

I vow to wait till monday!!


----------



## Gabrielle

me too!!!!...girls im confused anyone have stringy, stetchy whitish discharge(yellow on pad.)? whats going on...? please tell me i did o and this is not ewcm..im sooo confused...also i only had a sip of jucie this morning at that it and ive peed four times maybe 5 and its 330 here..is that alot? it is for me and its alot when i go...?....almost didnt make it lol

jai jai you can wait till monday!!!!!! trust me we will all get our bfps then, those who wait get what they want! ;)


----------



## Jai_Jai

okay okay I will try..........I am not promising though it hard when ur addicted LOL - can I do just one more test now pls??? pleeeeeeeeeease???? :rofl:

idk wat that is Gabs - u not had it b4?? maybe its a sign ur pg - could it be the mucus plug forming!?!?


----------



## Gabrielle

no i havent ...not that i can remember anyway..? i do get some ewcm before af once in awhile but af isnt due for more than a week..idk? lol oh well! 

Ok, do one test now .....not an IC, and then thats it! :)...just cause im curious too! ;)


----------



## Jai_Jai

done it..............!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

what did it say?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gabby--its not sounding like its ewcm...it sounds like the gooey whitish stuff you get after you ovulate! ewcm is usually clear, isnt it? Regardless, I think its a wonderful sign!!!!!!!!! I got loads of this when I was pregnant both times.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jai Jai!!!!! WHAT WAS IT?!??!? Im so anxious to know!!


----------



## Gabrielle

thanks sara...yeah i had it on and off today..i dont know..but the peeing thing is different but then again i usually hold my pee but today i go everything i feel like i need to?..lol

btw jai jai test was negative..she used an ic! thought i'd inform you...hope you dont mind jai jai!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Increased milky white CM is a great sign...and of course peeing often is another amazing sign too. =)

Jai jai...booo for IC tests! i dont even know what they are, but after reading on this forum a lot, I've heard that IC's are horrible. Get yourself a CBE--they are the best!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So what is everyone going to test with on Monday? I've only ever used EPT as I prefer the + sign over 2 lines, I think its easier than trying to guess if there is a line at all. But I'm thinking about trying a FRER, I've read good things about them! That they have been known to pick up the smallest amounts of HCG, even levels as low at 6! Well I am off to bed, very tired tonight, hoping I will finally be able to get some sleep tonight for a change!

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

all my symptoms have gone now so i think i am out for this month good luck ladies!!! :D xxx


----------



## HatterasSarah

I will be using a CBE digital. I don't like FRER because I feel like they give extremely faint lines...I got a BFN with a FRER 10dpo, and got a "Pregnant" on a CBE digi the same day.


----------



## Jai_Jai

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!! seriously!! ALL my symptoms have GONE even the sore boobs EVERYTHING!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: I reeeeally thought this was the month!!! oh my gosh how can bodies be so horrible to your mind there on the same team surely!!?!?!? :cry:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jai jai!! How are you feeling this morning? A few girls came in the chat looking to talk to you last night. 

Don't really have any symptoms today...except last night I was up until 1am, which is unusual for me. I'm normally asleep at 10pm...but I wasn't even tired at all last night. Now, I had major insomnia with my son, but it wasn't like this. I was really tired at night, but I woke up at like 3am every morning and didnt go back to sleep. So, I guess we'll see. I can't decide if I think all of this stuff is normal, or if I think it's pg related.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!! seriously!! ALL my symptoms have GONE even the sore boobs EVERYTHING!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: I reeeeally thought this was the month!!! oh my gosh how can bodies be so horrible to your mind there on the same team surely!!?!?!? :cry:

Intense stress and worry will make you loose them, if you were pregnant and I truly believed you were you may have lost it? I really hope not but I remember when I m/c I started loosing all my symptoms and then a week later lost the baby. Stress is very very bad for pregnancy hun. I hope you are doing a little better this morning. :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DebsHopeful said:


> Another exciting read. Glad to hear it is all happy families :)
> 
> Why Friday?: :witch: should only arrive on Sunday but last time around I managed to pick up a faint line 2 days before :witch:
> So I am hoping that if I am in with a chance, I will pick it up on Friday and if not, I will just POAS every day until she arrives!!!!
> 
> I got my results back today from my CD21 Progesterone Test and they were: 30ng/mL
> 
> The doctor has confirmed that I did ovulate and that this is a nice high score but won't tell me if this level could mean I am pregnant.
> He says I will know when I POAS.
> Gosh how I hate waiting, but WOW, it is really exciting to know that I am in with a real chance like the rest of you - yipppeee!
> 
> I am so praying that none of us will see the :witch: for the next 9 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all get a :bfp: soooooon...........like Friday!!!!!!!!!.........okay or Sunday!!!!!

Debs some good news for you, I was reading on another site and came across a girl who got a 27ng/ml on her Progesterone Test, her doctor told her she might be pregnant and she later found out she was indeed pregnant!! So things look VERY good for you girl!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HatterasSarah how are you feeling today? Since your my twin cycle buddy I thought I would ask you first, I've been getting mild cramps for the last hour, :af: was originally due Saturday but since I ov'd late I calculate that it may be due next weds. instead so its not :af: or atleast I hope not! Any ideas girls??? I'm only 7 DPO today so it couldn't be :af: right?? :confused:


----------



## HatterasSarah

1cre8tivgrl said:


> HatterasSarah how are you feeling today? Since your my twin cycle buddy I thought I would ask you first, I've been getting mild cramps for the last hour, :af: was originally due Saturday but since I ov'd late I calculate that it may be due next weds. instead so its not :af: or atleast I hope not! Any ideas girls??? I'm only 7 DPO today so it couldn't be :af: right?? :confused:

hey dear! well, Ive not got anything going on in my girly area-which is strange, because Im very crampy after Oing usually. I didnt get to sleep until 130 last night, where I'm normally asleep by 10. My temperature has been elevated over the past 4 days. Umm...I was nauseous for a couple of days, but I feel better now. I really just have no clue if I'm preg or not! I really can't remember exactly what I felt like with my previous pregnancies!

How are you feeling???


----------



## Gabrielle

Good morning girls!!!

Jai Jai hunni dont stress(easier said then done) but like R said its no good for baby! just try and relax and hope af doesnt show!!! do you still have all the veins????

R i have cramps today too??..maybe implantation..? i never got implantation bleeding with my other two so dont except now. but i did have a shooting pain in my side for a few minutes which i dont usually have. but def got cramps and af isnt due for another week she's never early here, only late! So i think your good to go!! :) any other symptoms!!

Sarah..you stayd up sooo late! did you take your temp? i did and it was 97.4 but i was up alot throughout the night so not very accurate....What was yours???...

I have no idea if am,....but i had two dreams that i was PREGGERS and got a postive test..and woke up and really thought i was...?...is that a sign or no?...my first pregannt dream!


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8ve it sounds like it could be implantation crampng - ur little bean getting all snug!!!

Thanks Sarah for last night - I feel better today we have talked he has apologised for everything.......not sure where to go, I believe him at least i wanna - he seems really upset and just wants me to be happy!! I am so worried last night has cost us our LO :cry: maybe ur right 1cre8ve :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

aww jai jai...i'll say prayers for you! HUGS!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i had that dream last night was over the moon :D so POAS this morn and nothin a feel empty all of a sudden - yeh still veins but not as prominent now :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks Gabs ur a star :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

PMA PMA ...i know its hard! and hey you werent suppose to POAS!!!!!!!! naughty girl!...

Yeah i thought the dreams were werid! i dont get that ever!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

don't worry Jai_Jai I prayed for you last night, everything will be ok, if your not preg than it wasn't meant to be this month, try not to dwell on it, maybe everything will turn out + you never know! 

Your crampy too Gabrielle...well than it must be a good sign right? I never thought about implantation, maybe because I never felt anything with my previous pregnancies...maybe now though since I've given birth before everything is more sensitive down there? I don't know! I do know though that I never felt ov pains until this time around either...so maybe!!! 

I had a strange dream last night too, I was buying preg test in LL Bean (of all places, LOL) For those of you who don't know what LL Bean is, its an outdoor store here in Maine, sells hunting and fishing stuff, camping, etc. All outdoor stuff, certainly not pregnancy tests! :rofl: And my mom was helping me pick one out, she doesn't even know I am "trying"....anyways is was a little off the wall!


----------



## Gabrielle

What is a vivid dream?...?


----------



## Gabrielle

1creativegirl_oooh were all dreaming!!!!! must be a good sign! do you temp by the way?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

vivid would be one you could remember very well.

no I haven't been temping. If its not my month thinking about trying it next month. Why not add some more stress to my plate :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

lol yeah same here!dont temp but going to next month!!!:)...if im not preggers that is!....

ok i thought vivid is what you said...i def remember my dream..and tbh i usually dont remember dreaming for like the longest time..? hope its a good sign! i just thought the other day wow i dont dream anymore..i think its just i dont member em!

whats your cm like today..? i seem wet down there but its just like creamy white not like yesterdays...?...i wish i could get blood to show implantaion but i never did before!


----------



## DebsHopeful

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Debs some good news for you, I was reading on another site and came across a girl who got a 27ng/ml on her Progesterone Test, her doctor told her she might be pregnant and she later found out she was indeed pregnant!! So things look VERY good for you girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> HatterasSarah how are you feeling today? Since your my twin cycle buddy I thought I would ask you first, I've been getting mild cramps for the last hour, :af: was originally due Saturday but since I ov'd late I calculate that it may be due next weds. instead so its not :af: or atleast I hope not! Any ideas girls??? I'm only 7 DPO today so it couldn't be :af: right?? :confused:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 1cre8tivgrl. I hope I am as lucky as the girl you read about.
> 
> If my gynea was right I am also probably 7DPO. I have also had lots of cramping and twinges. I did some research on how many days after ovulation implantation occurs and the majority of sites say 7-10 DPO so
> it is far to early for us to POAS, although as you know I am like Jai-Jai.......a POAS addict.
> 
> So when is everyone expecting AF?
> (obviously praying she doesn't show up)Click to expand...


----------



## Gabrielle

mines due on the 23rd i think...its kinda of irr but normally 30days


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You dream a minimum of 6 dreams a night (did a paper on it in college) you just usually only remember 1 or 2, some people never remember them. I usually remember them right as I wake but then forget about it later in the day, but this one I had last night and the one I had earlier this week were I was getting a :bfp: at 3 DPO :rofl: I can remember both of these very well..and still days later!!

Debs if you're 7 DPO that would mean your right along with most of us as Gabrielle, HattersSarah and I are all 7 DPO today too!!

:af: was due for me on the 18th originally but since I ov'd late I think its now due on the 22nd!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah me too about the dreams...like i said i thought i was pregnnat like it really happened!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey ladies I am tryin to have more PMA!!!!! :D feeling much better and still have veins and hoping its a gd sign!! I am sorry to habe worried everyone!! you all sound like u have :bfp: on the cards it would be amazing if all of us in this thread got our :bfp: this month hey!?!? I am due for which on Sunday!!!! I thought Sat but it is Sun eeeeeeeek!!!! I am defo not POAS til Monday now if the nasty :witch: doesn't show in the meantime!!! xxxx


----------



## 1stbaby

Gook Luck ladies! I hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month. I am only 3 dpo and counting. I ov late, like later than I ever have, so I was originally supposed to get :witch: on the 21st, now its more like the 27th!!!!!!! This is driving me nuts.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## mel82

Hi guys! I haven't been around for a while but omg you typed a lot! I'm on 8dpo today and tested but nothing. It might be too early. I did get a little dip 2 days ago though! 

I hope all of us get lucky this month!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey y'all! Im glad to hear that so many of y'all have symptoms!! Jai Jai, Im so glad that things are better. I really hope that your OH starts being a little more understanding of you. 

I know some of the girls that were in chat earlier know about my symptoms today, but I'll update yall. I really dont have much...I've completely lost my apetite lately, I'm not really feeling nauseous anymore, so those two things are out the window!! I pretty much just have an elevated temperature and insomnia. Oh, and I have nothing going on in my girly parts...which may be a good thing, because I'm normally crampy between Oing and AF. My boobs don't hurt at all and I'm not having dreams this month. 

On the subject of dreams, I wrote this is Gabby's dream thread, but I had preggo dreams the cycle before I conceived Michael (we werent even TTC), and I had preggo dreams last cycle (probably bc hubby kept trying to convince me to TTC)...so I wonder if with me, I get dreams the cycle before I get pregnant? I dont know, just a thought.


----------



## Jai_Jai

would be amazing if we did :dance:


----------



## Gabrielle

I dont if its my month i just dont feel it...ahh just want to know! been cramping all day on and off..?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

me too Gabrielle, on and off all day, it seems to have tappered off now though. If your not crampy tomorrow then maybe you'll know it was implantation!! Hope so!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

hope soooo too!


----------



## mel82

I haven't got any symptoms but then again I'm trying not to focus on every little thing happening on my body. I was really positive and almost convinced I was and then one of my friends told me she's pg (6 weeks!) and don't get me wrong- I'm very very happy for her (I think she's been TTC for a while now too) - but I just got that feeling like she was the lucky one this month so I don't think it will happen for me, kind of like she brought me back to earth and I got more realistic and I don't think it can be that good that we both get pregnant weeks apart :-(

It's so sad! I know i shouldn't give up but the bfn i got earlier doesn't help. 
I want to stay positive but how? I just keep switching:

'what if...' 
'no, i can't be'
'but maybe...'
'come on, it doesn't happen that soon, it's just not easy!'
'but it could be...'

it's just like a rollercoaster and it doesn't end. Well, it does after two weeks, after getting to the top of it and you're going down so fast and you're so happy and then you eventually crash to the ground. 
And then next month you have to take the same ride. Again. And over and over.

It just hurts. :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

awww hunny im sorry you are feeling this way. i think we all have that rollercoaster feeling! i too at work have two friends that are pregnant......and they werent planned!!!! that gets too me soo much! Just be happy for your friend and dont worry you time will come! Its good that your nothing looking for symptoms..i tend to do that! hang in there hun we are all going through this, and when the time is right we will all have our little or big bellies!;)! Just have faith and think positive! HUGs and babydust to you!


----------



## Gabrielle

awww hunny im sorry you are feeling this way. i think we all have that rollercoaster feeling! i too at work have two friends that are pregnant......and they werent planned!!!! that gets too me soo much! Just be happy for your friend and dont worry your time will come! Its good that your not looking for symptoms..i tend to do that! hang in there hun we are all going through this, and when the time is right we will all have our little or big bellies!;)! Just have faith and think positive! HUGs and babydust to you![/


----------



## Gabrielle

didnt mean to post twice ..sorry ladies! oops!


----------



## 1stbaby

I just want to say that I too know so many pregnant people, 7 to be exact! It has been so hard for me to be happy for all of them. I actually come in contact with 4 of the 7 and the others are sisters of them or friends to them. What hurts the most is only 3 were planned. The others well I just hope god has a plan because some are not being born into the best of homes. Sometimes I wonder, why not me, I mean my husband and I are financially stable and we love each other unconditionally. Hopefully there is a plan for all of us, and hopefully its to get pregnant this month!!!!!!


----------



## mel82

I wonder the same sometimes. Why! I guess like you said God has a plan for us. I just hope he plans it soon! Right now is the perfect time!!

It's so frustrating that you spent all your life trying NOT to get pg and now that I want to it just doesn't happen... i wonder if there's something wrong with me.


----------



## 1stbaby

I am sure nothing is wrong with you. My DH and I have lost our first in Aug. We are now trying out 1st cycle after. I wonder why that happened to us, but we have to think positve and keep trying. Thats all you can do. Out of all of the people I know, this didnt happen to them. But my cousin has gone through 4 or 5 mc and she is due next month with her second child. Everything happens for a reason. If you have not concieved in 6 or more months I would start asking you dr, but most drs say to wait a year and then start wondering. Good luck and I hope we all see :bfp: this month!!


----------



## mel82

1stbaby said:


> I am sure nothing is wrong with you. My DH and I have lost our first in Aug. We are now trying out 1st cycle after. I wonder why that happened to us, but we have to think positve and keep trying. Thats all you can do. Out of all of the people I know, this didnt happen to them. But my cousin has gone through 4 or 5 mc and she is due next month with her second child. Everything happens for a reason. If you have not concieved in 6 or more months I would start asking you dr, but most drs say to wait a year and then start wondering. Good luck and I hope we all see :bfp: this month!!

Thanks! I also believe that everything happens for a reason, I just forget about it sometimes and I just want a baby sooo bad. Thanks for your words, I really need that right now :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

I was watching the news yesterday and got so depressed. 

Two newborn babies were found dead (seperate incidents) abandoned, with their cords still attached. 

And here we are trying our best, yet there are people out there who just throw their precious angels like garbage.

:cry:

those poor poor little angels...


----------



## mel82

That always makes me mad, even before I was TTCing. They could put the babies for adoption, not just throw them away like garbage.

Those people have no heart.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Morning ladies! How is everyone today? 
Gabrielle did you hear from the girl who might possibly be pregnant with twins yet? I have been thinking about her...wondering if she was in fact pregnant or not. Ugh I had 2 very vivid dreams last night, and not very good ones at that! 1st Dream I had DH left me for another woman even though he knew I was possibly pregnant and would find out very soon, he didn't care :cry: Then the next one I had extremely erect nipples that you just could not cover up or hide! Everyone was pointing it out to me :rofl: soooo embarrassing!!! Not even the most padded bra could hide them! Strange!

I was not tired at all last night, took me awhile to fall asleep but once I did I was out! I slept all night I don't think I woke up once! But yet I am still tired this morning.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Morning y'all. 
I'm sorry about your dreams Rhonda...although the dreams sucked, the fact that you remembered them is great!! Insomnia also was a major symptom during both pregnancies for me...so I'd say that's a great sign too! 
I am such a POAS addict...I peed this morning and think I got an extremely faint positive (Im 8 dpo). I may post pics for y'all, but I dont know if yall will be able to see the line. I'm not really convinced I'm pregnant yet, so I wont be posting about it until I get a few BFPs (I'll test tomorrow morning and saturday morning). 
How is everyone else doing this morning??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG!! Your our 1st :bfp: girl?!!!! Sorry if I'm getting my hopes up for you but that's so exciting!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: But you broke our little pact! Its the only thing that's keeping me from poas as I told you guys to wait...if you break it then how will I hold myself back? :rofl: Gabrielle your still in with me right? And Debs? But oh my gosh I am sooooo excited for you!!!!!!! I hope your line is darker tomorrow, fingers crossed!!! Definately post a pic!!

:hug:


----------



## HatterasSarah

OMG Im so sorry about breaking the pact..I wasn't sure it was still in order...i dont think Gabby is still going to do it! I will wait until monday now if you like! Im not going to think I got a BFP yet...! gahh I feel so badly but I seriously couldn't help it. Im a POAS addict!!


----------



## Gabrielle

No sarah you keep testing we are all CURIOUS TOO ! and for me im not testing on monday R..sory im way to scared too!...:( i have no idea when to test...couple weeks !?!?!..and R no the girl with the psychic reading had a bfn this morning!! but the good thing is she didnt have contact with her only her sis did sooooo dont give up hope!? Any new symptoms today??? where JAI JAI? hope your ok hunny!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You girls are all bailing on me! It's ok I just thought it would be kind of fun if we all got our :bfp: together! Gabrielle why are you not testing for weeks now...good lord hun don't do that to us! Your not alone, I'm scared as hell to poas, that's why I wanted to wait too, if I get a :bfn: it will crush me at this point and I'm so convienced this is my month. I don't want to jinx myself but I have so many symptoms and now that Sarah has gotten a faint + it only makes me want to test too as we had identical cycles this month, even :sex: at the exact same time and ov'd together. So if she is prego than makes me wonder too...but I'm only 8DPO there is no way I'm testing this early, I know I'll get a :bfn:! What test did you use Sarah?

Are you crampy at all today Gab? Mine seems to be mostly gone today.

Have not heard a peep from Jai_Jai today either...


----------



## Gabrielle

R..my cramps seem better i did have some sharp pains on left side while getting out of bed this am and yesterday moring..quick stabbing pains. No new symptoms really...i really just dont think its my month so dont want to see a bfn..! i hope jai jai is ok, i should text her. I do have hope cause sarah only bd once around o time and so did i sooo feel alittle better! I hope this is your month hun! i may test monday we'll see how the weekend goes!! :)..have you heard from the psychic


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

no, not yet...but I keep checking!!


----------



## msTwiggy

ok, initially i planned on forgetting about POAS but you ladies have got me totally excited!! i'm with Gabrielle, i think i'm gonna test on monday :happydance: that's when the :witch: is due to arrive!!

although unlike most of you ladies, this time around i am experiencing no symptoms AT ALL!! so zero is my symptoms that they won't even show if I imagine them! :rofl:

here's to our POAS sessions!! may we be pee-stick happy through out the weekend!!

:happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok so the cramps are back, and I am a Google-aholic!!!! So I googled cramping after implantation and this is what I found...

One girl wrote:
Hey people,
I need advice on one matter. I read somewhere that cramping few days after the implantation of the egg is the sign of pregnancy. Is that true? If it is then I am pregnant

And the Reply:
Hey,
Yes, it is true, although some women do not experience this phenomena. It happens 8 days after the ovulation and woman might experience cramping and slight spotting. Cramping and spotting happens because the implantation of the egg in the uterine lining and because hormones in womans body change drastically.
I guess I can congratulate on your pregnancy

so don't see me making it till Monday now either :rofl: If I can make it till Sunday I will be proud!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mstwiggy you should test NOWWWWWWWWW..my af isnt due until the 23rd! please go POAS PLEASE...lol


----------



## Gabrielle

Nice R...mine come and go but not totally there...take a test! hehe


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow! It is all happening. 
I think it is great we are all falling appart. I say we all POAS!!!!!!
Okay not today for me, but I have bought two so will probably end up using them sometime between now and Monday.

Don't think this is my month but I need to know, the suspense is killing me.
Girls (Rhonda, Gabrielle and HattersSarah) if we are all in the 9DPO which day did you bd that you think did the trick? Please say the Wed 8th Oct.

DH and I were at it like rabbits, every second day from the 27th Sep to 3rd Oct and then every night up until and including the 8th but took the 9th and 10th off for a break - yikes hope it wasn't then.

PS: HattersSarah, please don't keep us in suspence. I hope you are going to POAS today and tell us the good news. This is more exciting than a soap opera. :dust:

PPS: Has anyone heard from Jai-Jai? I hope she is okay.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle I can't! LOL I don't have any at home, and I wont go buy any because then I will POAS and I know right now it will be neg. I got a nice :bfp: on 10DPO when I was pregnant with DS, which would be this Saturday for me...hubby will kill me if I test early I don't know why but he rolls his eyes and says why don't you just wait! He obviously doesn't get it! 

Debs I am 8 DPO today not 9 but I think Oct. 8th :sex: was it for me, that's the day I ov'd and if you did that day too and didn't ov till the 9th or 10th your still in the game girl!!! :spermy: live for up to 5 days in you!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh I forgot to mention this...the other day I had this massive craving for Chinese food, I couldn't get it out of my head, wanted it so badly, funny thing is I hate Chinese food!!! :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

I really hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! I dont even want to think about having to do the tww again! I am only 4 dpo since I ov really late for me this month. I am due for :witch: on the 27th, but it was originally the 21st. I am thinking about testing a week from tomorrow which will be 12 dpo for me. I hope I can even wait that long!!! Also, just wondering, I am a coffee addict. Not like hot coffee in the morning type, but the cold frappacino type. Should I stop drinking it now, or wait until I get a :bfp:? I dont know how much caffeine is in it, but when I had my first pg, I didnt know so I didnt change anything I did. I am so annoyed at the games my body plays and my head plays with me though, I keep thinking, thats a good sign, o wait that cant be a sign. :muaha: Well I am looking forward to everyones :bfp:s before mine!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey debs im only 7dpo..according to ff i o'd on cd 17 the 10th last thursday....im going to try and wait till monday at the earliest!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

suddenly feeling very bloated and peeing a lot this afternoon! Good god Monday is sooooo far away :hissy:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi: I was at my folks house earlier so didn't have my little calander with me,
so I got the date wrong. I am guessing I am 8DPO, only going to be 9DPO tomorrow, but I could be a bit further along because if this were a normal cycle for me AF would arrive on Sunday but the gynea has predicted AF for the 22/23 Oct.

:cry: I know from the progesterone test that I ovulated, I just wish I knew like you girls when it was. 

1stBaby, I spoke to my gynea about :coffee: caffeine. He said 1 or 2 cups a day is fine, obviously don't go over board. You have to remember there is caffeine in chocolate as well and this is something most pregnant women crave and go on to have very healthy babies. Moderation is the key :)

Gabrielle, :friends: you are so patient. I think you need to share some of your patience with the rest of us, I have none!!! 

Rhonda, cravings and vivid dreams........good luck sweetie. These sound like they are symptoms.
PS: I just told my DH that I bought two test and he did that famous eye roll....:shy: Men :awww: they just don't get it!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol thanks debs..i usually dont...well today again i have lots of gooey stringy, white/tinge of yellow discharge! ..sooooo idk whats going on..pg, or oing? cant o this late!! but going to grab opks before and see what they say!


----------



## 1stbaby

Just wondering, (I say that a lot I have noticed :rofl:) has anyone heard that positive OPKs can mean pg? I heard if you take them close to :witch: and they are positive, that they can detect it earlier..... haha I am thinking about POAS just to see!! Not until Tuesday or something though since I am not due for af for a week. Thanks for the info on the caffeine though, I will try and keep in easy. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Jai_Jai

HELLOOOOOOOOOO everyone!!!! I am alive :D sorry for the worry...very kind of u I am ok!! Just been at uni for 12hrs today and only jst managed to get on I have been itching to get on all day I think I am addicted - u will be proud though I have not POAS today :dance: breakthough in my therapy :rofl: I am having cramps today too :cry: its too late for implantation for me so prob :af: GRRRRRRRRRR trying to keep a PMA though!!! I did have 2 very vivid dreams last night and keep thinking about them today!!! Dreamt about ppl I had not seen in ages and that I was :bfp: wishful thinking eh!! Glad to hear your all ok and looking good for you all!!! RHONDA NO POAS UNTIL MONDAY PLEASE!!!!!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Gabrielle

okday ladies so i used an opk9because of the discharge), and well half the line was as dark as the control line..so idk if its positve..but either way im oing now?>..or Pregnant...or its just negative ! btw also feel like i have a UTI!! ah it hurts..

What do you girls think? i will post a pic shortly..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

no your not ovulating, you can't be...its too late in ur cycle, maybe its a sign that you are pregnant!!! Did you ever get a negative after all your + OPKs??


----------



## Jai_Jai

u cant be oving??? oh thanks for the text

Rhonda - sorry goodnight :D I was talking to OH downstairs xx


----------



## Gabrielle

yeah i had a postives on cd 15,16,17 and negative on cd 18....?
cant get a pic..cause im at work..i wouldnt call it positve but at least half..?


----------



## 1stbaby

I have been putting up the wrong web addy for ff, here is the right one. I hope that your opk means you are pg! i am thinking about using the rest of mine closer to then I expect af just for fun. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> yeah i had a postives on cd 15,16,17 and negative on cd 18....?
> cant get a pic..cause im at work..i wouldnt call it positve but at least half..?

Does the one you just did today look more positive than the last negative on you did on cd 18?


----------



## Gabrielle

well its a different brand but yes for sure it does! why?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

because that can only be a good thing right?!


----------



## Gabrielle

i honestly have no idea hun...i have lots of cramps and stabbing pains in my side..? do you still have anything like that?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yes I was still crampy today then got a heavy feeling down there, felt like I had to pee constaintly but I didn't, lots of pressure, very strange!!


----------



## Gabrielle

when are you testing hun? ...yea the stabbing pains hurt so bad! whats your cm like??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will either test sunday (if I cave) or Monday morning. I had no cm at all today....


----------



## msTwiggy

*chant to self* must wait till monday, must wait till monday!!! :hissy:

this is driving me bonkers!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

im waiting til monday - my temp is still up so FX love and :dust: to you all, have a good day xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks jai jai! thats soooooo exciting for you ! i hope its your bfp!!

WEll today i did an opk and theres two lines but def not positive....? what is going on..theres no way i o'd yesterday right?????? we didnt bd so that would suck if i did..:(,...im getting depressed now...im never taking a hpt!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay Jai_Jai!!! That looks good!! I've got fx for you!

Gabs what brand opk did you use? I used the target brand (generic cbe) and I always had a dark line on the left side, even when it was negative.

Sarah did you POAS this morning??

I actually feel like some of my symptoms are a little less today, the heavyness is gone, my veins on bbs are not so noticeable, and no crampiness today. I did have the little bit of white cm first thing this morning though. Yesterday I was sooo convinced I was prego, today now not so much, hope I am wrong! :?


----------



## Gabrielle

awww R im sorry...i know you mean, i really truly dont think its my month...idk what the heck is going on! I hope we are both wrong!!!!

I think sarah is gone with her mum somewhere today...probly wont be on :(...think she was waiting till saturday to test?? 

i use clueblue easy...lilmomof3 had the same problem and she ended up preggo so well see...not going to worry to much. and im done POAS opks that is!

R are you still testing monday??? My af isnt due till the 23rd so i really think i should wait. last month she was five days late! my af was due on the 19th and she didnt come till the 23rd! probly cause of the stress form ttc...so who knows she may be late again...

No cramps this am either..some white cm as well...nothing else to much, still a sore throat?..felt really run down at work last night?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am having cramping again - and my tummy feels hard which i get with :af: i just had a load of tacky creamy cm -sorry if tmi.......hope this is a gd sign..........


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm stopping at the store on the way home from work tonight to buy some hpts, I will either test Sunday or Monday, I think :af: is due the 22nd. Jai are you going to test this weekend at all??


----------



## Gabrielle

jai jai when is af due?


----------



## Jai_Jai

helloooo!!! :af: is due on Sunday..........although I am 14dpo now :( I have cheapies yes but gonna wait til monday plus i am busy working which will hopefully distract me - i really think :witch: is gonna come :cry: but if she is not here sunday I might do a hpt but prob wait til monday :D


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh my gosh Jai-Jai, are you going to make us wait until Monday.....!!!
I think you should test on Sunday and let us all know.

I really don't think this is my month, I am going to just have to be happy for you girls.
I had a lot of cramping this week but today...nothing. 

I hope Sarah is on line tomorrow to let us know what her test results are, she already got a faint positive - how exciting.

Keep us posted on any changes, new symptom or results from POAS.

PS: I was revisting the BBT charting I did last time around and noticed that I stopped taking my temperature 8DPO and remembered why.
Everything tasted metalic and so couldn't stand to put the thermometer in my mouth.
(The airbubble was only caused after this even, I know because I analysed it like crazy because I couldn't understand where the metalic taste was coming from)

Anyone got a metalic taste in their mouth?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

no, but I never did with my other pregnancies either...it maybe just happen to certain women? Do you have it now Debs? Are you going to test over the weekend? I can't believe its finally Friday!! only 2 more days till I poas! :wohoo: (excited but also scared at the same time)

anyone have a weird achy feeling in their hands that comes and goes???


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It's exciting that :witch: has not gotten to one of us yet! (not trying to jinx us) But wouldn't it be something if all of us in this thread were infact prego!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

1stbaby, I tried going to your ff, but the link isn't correct. 
Please post it again so we can take a look. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gabrielle

R that would be amazing! No werid feeling in my hands..?

Im cramping and low back pain ALOT today as well as some more white/yellow discharge..not that strechy though..just alot on and off. i do get low back ache with af..but shes a week away so i wouldnt think it was her yet..plus i usually start the bleed before the backache..? Feeling alittle more hope today?...i really hope we get our bfp!

Debs i really want to know if jai jai is but...i think she should wait!!! :) You girls all have fun on monday testing...im pretty sure i will chicken out..:(, if you are all preggo i will be so sad if im the only one not. I guess i will see what happens of the weekend with this backache and cramps...if they stay or go away? 

Have a nice weekend ladies and keep of the PMA!! you girls are awesome! LUV ya!

Btw...sarah didnt test...shes waiting!:)


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I didnt know how to post it until yesterday, i am new at this for sure!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

I am pretty sure thats it. 

I hope everyone here gets a BFP this month!! I am only 5 dpo so it will be a while for me I ov late.


----------



## DebsHopeful

1stbaby, your chart looks good to me. Looks like you bd as much as my DH and I did!!!

Mel, how you doing? Haven't hear from you in the tread for a couple days now. Any symptoms? Are you going to test tomorrow or Monday?

MsTwiggy? Any news?

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone. Hope their is plenty of :dust:


----------



## bugalugs

I'm going out to buy a test as I haven't got the :witch: yet. My boobs are sore and felt sick this morning. Hope I'm not just late, was due AF yesterday. Good luck all.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sounds very postive to me. Good luck bugalugs, come right back and tell us the results.
:dust:


----------



## msTwiggy

i was keeping something in the drawer this morning when I saw an HPT! I was like, OH NO!! MUST WAIT TILL MONDAY!!

you ladies have no idea how my hands were itching to just reach out and pee on it!! :rofl:

it's 3.30pm on a Saturday and I'm proud to say I have managed to stay away from POAS.

Monday, please come soon!! :hissy:

:witch: stay away!!

:happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> R that would be amazing! No werid feeling in my hands..?
> 
> Im cramping and low back pain ALOT today as well as some more white/yellow discharge..not that strechy though..just alot on and off. i do get low back ache with af..but shes a week away so i wouldnt think it was her yet..plus i usually start the bleed before the backache..? Feeling alittle more hope today?...i really hope we get our bfp!
> 
> Debs i really want to know if jai jai is but...i think she should wait!!! :) You girls all have fun on monday testing...im pretty sure i will chicken out..:(, if you are all preggo i will be so sad if im the only one not. I guess i will see what happens of the weekend with this backache and cramps...if they stay or go away?
> 
> Have a nice weekend ladies and keep of the PMA!! you girls are awesome! LUV ya!
> 
> Btw...sarah didnt test...shes waiting!:)

Good morning ladies!! Gabs if I had to put money on someone being pregnant I would put it on you! I definately think you are!! You've got so may positive symptoms I can't wait for you to test!! I hope you don't chicken out! 

I'm at 10 DPO today, in the home stretch now! I bought some FRER tests last night so I am ready to go, still debating on when I should test, tomorrow or Monday... 

Don't know how much I will be on here today I'm attempting to potty train ds today, its not going so well, I'm about ready to pull my hair out already and its only 9:30am!! :dohh:

Good luck ladies, our :bfp: are right around the corner, I can feel it!!


----------



## Gabrielle

R...now dont you be saying that!! im so nervous and really dont think i am! Today i have some cm again that is gooey clear/yellow and alot of it. looks like mucus to me? Cp seems a tad higher than yesterday...but that dont mean anything. no other symptoms to report. Still a few cramps and sharp pains here and there. im at work today and tomorrow and monday so will keep busy and mind off things. 

Bug~it sounds really good for you!?! cant wait to hear back from you!

jai jai..any news hun?

debs_...when are you testing hun?

Im SOoooo excitied to hear what people get for results tomorrow and monday!!! I hope and pray we all get our BFPS!!

Any new symptoms out there! 

Luv ya girls!


----------



## msTwiggy

how's everyone holding up? anyone tested (or testing) within these few hours?

the cutest thing happened earlier today. My 5 year old nephew was playing around with his cousins, when he suddenly came up to my husband and asked him if I was having a baby! Out of the blue! I so wanted to give him a big hug and say "I hope you're right" except my hands were full with the curling irons! lol!

on another note, havent been feeling too well today. dizzy spells seem to be sneaking up on me, making me feel woozy every now and then. loads of creamy cm. 

AF please stay away!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Gabrielle, I caved yesterday (+-) 9DPO and got another negative.

Cramps have gone and cm has dried up so absolutely no postive symptoms at all.
I feel quite dissapointed and burst into tears yesterday and again today.
Oh well, next month. Don't forget I am in a different boat from you girls 22Sep was my first visit from AF since BabyG so my lining was probably too think to hold an egg.
You are all perfectly healthy and stand an excellent chance of concieving happy, healthy babies this month.

I can't wait to hear about all the :bfp: in our little thread.
I will follow your journey when you move into the First Trimeter threads next month :)


----------



## Gabrielle

oh Debs hun...dont give up yet its still really early! Please keep your PMA...i want us all to get BFP's this month!

Ms Twiggy how exciting..it sounds positive!!!! Omg werid bout your nephew...i have to say the other day my MIL came to get the boys before i went to work and right if front of my Mil(who doesnt know were ttc), my son pointed and my belly and said "mommy what do you have in there?" i said nothing, and he said mommy you have a baby in there.! lol..i replied with no...mommies just fat! lol...mil doesnt want us to have more !!! It was sooo werid...hope he's right!!!

No testing here yet! im doing SOo good this month!...maybe tuesday i might poas


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle is right Debs its way to early for you to loose hope! You still have what another 5 days before :af: is due? Don't loose hope girl we're still routing for you! :hugs:

I had dreams last night that I was pregnant, probably just beause I bought the HPTs last night though, and its all I ever think about lately! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey girls all sounding good - I didnt finish work til 2am last night/this morning and just got back again to day from an 8hr shift :( sooo tired!!

I dont have many stmptoms jst creamy cm and emotional...........i dont have any cramping so no :witch: symptoms either!!! i think i am out though my temp has dropped and no more sore boobs :(


----------



## mel82

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!

With two different brands online cheapie fmu and ept in the afternoon 

I still want to confirm with a doctor/ blood test but I had to share the news with you guys :hugs:

I'll post pictures later


----------



## 1stbaby

wow seriously congrats!!!!!!!!!!! thats so exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

mel82 said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!
> 
> With two different brands online cheapie fmu and ept in the afternoon
> 
> I still want to confirm with a doctor/ blood test but I had to share the news with you guys :hugs:
> 
> I'll post pictures later


OMG!!! REally...OUR first BFP!!! YAYYYY...how many dpo were you? Im soooo happy for you hunni! congrats and have a healthy nine months! Spread that babydust!!!!! to us


----------



## Gabrielle

Also mel..what were your symptoms!?!


----------



## mel82

Gabrielle said:


> mel82 said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!
> 
> With two different brands online cheapie fmu and ept in the afternoon
> 
> I still want to confirm with a doctor/ blood test but I had to share the news with you guys :hugs:
> 
> I'll post pictures later
> 
> 
> OMG!!! REally...OUR first BFP!!! YAYYYY...how many dpo were you? Im soooo happy for you hunni! congrats and have a healthy nine months! Spread that babydust!!!!! to usClick to expand...

I'm on 11dpo today. I tested negative on the 8 and 9DPO. Didn't test yesterday and this morning I decided to check POAS before hubby wakes up (he told me to wait until monday) and I got a :bfp:!!! 

I'm so so so excited!


----------



## mel82

No symptoms whatsoever... well, I had mild cramps yesterday but I thought it was gas... oops


----------



## Gabrielle

Im honestly so so happy for you sweeite! Now take care of yourself and that little bean inside of you! your going to be a MOMMIE!!!:)..aww tear!

I'm 10dpo tomorrow..and all of sudden really really want to test but know i should wait hey?!

Congrats again.....hope theres more of us!


----------



## Gabrielle

ok..so i really think im out..my cp is pretty low and my discharge doesnt match up to other pg women...:(......i cant stop crying...


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations Mel. I am sooooooo happy for you. :happydance:
You must be :cloud9:

Gabrielle & Jai-Jai, don't forget, it isn't over until the :witch: arrives. I am sending you a big :hugs:

Hattersarah & Bugalugs.....are your results in???!!!

Has anyone else POAS today? I went to the loo as soon as I woke up so that I wouldn't be able to POAS today. I am about 11DPO but have absolutely no symptoms, hope that by some miracle I can copy Mel, but if not, next month for sure.

I am wishing lots of :dust: and :bfp: for everyone.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Mel, quick question since you are the first one to report a :bfp: and I didn't check these sort of things myself last time around.
Do you have any cm? If you do, is it clear, white, yellow? Sorry to ask.
I have none, from what I have read so far this means my body is getting ready for AF.


----------



## bugalugs

Hi everyone! My AF was due friday 17th, I have just done my test and I have a :bfp: my husband and me are so happy we can't believe it!!! :happydance:

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## msTwiggy

mel82 said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!
> 
> With two different brands online cheapie fmu and ept in the afternoon
> 
> I still want to confirm with a doctor/ blood test but I had to share the news with you guys :hugs:
> 
> I'll post pictures later

MEL!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOU'RE OUR FIRST BFP!!! :hug:

oh we're so SO happy for you!!! good luck for the next 9 months!!


----------



## msTwiggy

bugalugs said:


> Hi everyone! My AF was due friday 17th, I have just done my test and I have a :bfp: my husband and me are so happy we can't believe it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you all xxxx

OH MY GOSH!!! ANOTHER BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS BUGALUGS!!! :hug:

AF is due tomorrow for me... i'mpraying so had she doesnt show for the whole of next week!!! should I test?? should i?? 

i'm chickening out!! aaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulation Bugalugs! Another fantastic :bfp:

MsTwiggy, I think you should test we seem to be on a bit of a roll here.

Fingers crossed that there are many more :bfp: to come over the next few days.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my goodness look what happened while I was sleeping!! Congratulations Mel and Bugalugs that's so great!!!!!! I am so happy for you girls!! I was so sick yesterday with the flu (my whole family had it too so I know its not a sign) so I really didn't have much stength or ambition to test this morning, still feeling a little weak this morning but I plan on testing tomorrow morning for sure! Who else is testing tomorrow with me?? Sarah? Debs? Jai_Jai? Gabs? MsTwiggy? We've got 2 :bfp: already in our little group let's add to it!!!!

luv u ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

congrats Bugalugs!!!! yay...two bfps!!! So how is everyone cm..and cp Please all check!?!..my cp is kinda low and creamy white cm...just curious?..i really dont think its my month!!:(...im so sad

Sarah hasnt tested again...just to let you know! 

Good luck testing tomorrow ladies...i wont be thats for sure!


----------



## Jai_Jai

WOW what an update!!! Congratulations Mel and Bugalugs I am over the moon for you, and know you both must be thrilled, sending you lots of sticky baby glue to keep ur bean nice and comfy :D hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months.

I think I am out, will test tomo with an IC but cant be bothered with anything else - gd sign though :witch: not here today but then could come later she normally crops up at night the cow!! xxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> congrats Bugalugs!!!! yay...two bfps!!! So how is everyone cm..and cp Please all check!?!..my cp is kinda low and creamy white cm...just curious?..i really dont think its my month!!:(...im so sad
> 
> Sarah hasnt tested again...just to let you know!
> 
> Good luck testing tomorrow ladies...i wont be thats for sure!

My cp is still high but I have no cm at all anymore :-( no cramps no other symptoms at all anymore :cry: But I am still going to test tomorrow just so I know for sure, I can't stand this waiting game any longer, Gabrielle I think you should test so you don't drive yourself into the funny farm, wouldn't you just like to know one way or another and not stress about it anymore? You might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Jai_Jai

here here i agree


----------



## bugalugs

msTwiggy said:


> bugalugs said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My AF was due friday 17th, I have just done my test and I have a :bfp: my husband and me are so happy we can't believe it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you all xxxx
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!! ANOTHER BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS BUGALUGS!!! :hug:
> 
> AF is due tomorrow for me... i'mpraying so had she doesnt show for the whole of next week!!! should I test?? should i??
> 
> i'm chickening out!! aaaaaaaaaa!!!Click to expand...

Thankyou msTwiggy! I'm so thrilled I can't put it into words :wohoo: Good luck to all of you, I hope you all get :bfp: Congrats mel82:happydance:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Oh my gosh look at what has been happening here while I've been gone!!

Mel and Bugalugs...I am sooooooo incredibly happy for both of you. If y'all don't already have kids, let me tell you...your lives are about to change forever, in the greatest way possible. Seriously, the happiest day of my entire life was the day I heard my baby boy cry for the first time. There's really nothing more amazing.

Debs...PLEASE don't give up hope. I can't imagine going through what you just went through, but keep a PMA as much as possible!! I really really really hope you get your BFP this month!

Gabby, Rhonda, Jai Jai, 1stbaby, and msTwiggy...I CAN'T WAIT TILL Y'ALL TEST!! So, are y'all all supposed to be testing tomorrow? I will hope and pray for all of you this month. It sounds like all of you have some great symptoms. msTwiggy--being extremely lightheaded/dizzy is (to me) the greatest sign of pregnancy. I seriously couldn't even stand up without almost passing out during my first 2 pregnancies. I hope this is it!

As far as I'm concerned...I really would like to wait and see if I miss AF before I test, because I really am not convinced that I'm pregnant. I was really lightheaded/nauseous for a week but it stopped on friday...and today I'm only nauseous bc I'm hungover as hell. I've had a crick in my neck (which prob wouldnt be related to pregnancy anyways) and a low backache for about a week, but I get achey when I'm close to my period. My CP is high, but its not very soft. I've had some white discharge, but not in excess...and both pregnancies before I had intense CM at this point. I really haven't been having much going on in my girly area except some light pinching feelings. My boobs aren't sore at all. Hmm...what else?

OH YEAH! I had a crazy dream last night! I guess I went to the doctor or something to get a "pregnancy test" done. Well, it was so weird...I got my results back in the form of a 20-page booklet. It honestly looked like a year-end report for a business or something...each page had a different aspect of my results. The first page said "Pregnant" and then it explained what the means. The second page said "hCG levels 300,000" and explained what that means (um, btw...300,000 really was the number, is my dream telling me that I am having sextuplets next or something??). The third page said "You're having a girl!" and it explained what having a girl entails. And I can't really remember the pages after those...but seriously, what a crazy dream, huh? I seriously woke up this morning and thought that I was pregnant...it took a while (like an hour) for me to realize that I hadn't taken a test in real life. Maybe I should lay off the alcohol for a while...

Oh and Gabby...it was great talking to you last night! Although I can't really remember what we talked about, I appreciate you putting up with my stupid drunk ass.


----------



## mel82

Thanks so much for you best whishes! I still can't believe it. I woke up this morning and wanted to test again (hubby said no, don't obsess and don't waste hpts lol) 

CM was the this creamy white paste (like lotion) and I got tons of those 2 days ago. After that it's just been the normal wet sensation but i haven't really noticed anything else. I also found a little yellow spotting in my underwear.

Besides that, no symptoms! 

I hope we get more :bfp: this week!!! Bugalugs CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO!


----------



## Gabrielle

So i was checking my cp to see where its at and i really knida was feeling around it..tmi sorry! anyways....i had a tiny pink color on my finger...is this probably af or could i be implanting..? who knows but now i dont really want to test. i really dont think i should test tomorrow because i have irr cycles and last months was 35 days...so idk where im at technically...ya know?!?!

I really think everyone is going to get their bfp this month..besides me. Good luck to you all and i hope some day i will be able to join you girls...dont forget me ok....Lots of hugs


----------



## 1stbaby

Unfortunately I will not be testing until Friday. I am not really even due for :af: until something like the 27th. FF says I have a 15 day long LP, plus I ov late. I was originally due for :af: Tuesday, which would make this so much better and I would be testing tomorrow as well. I had a lot of c cm yesterday, but today its just a little w. tmi I know. Other than that not really any convincing sxs. I have had a few pinches here and there in my pelvic area and bbs but that might be normal. I have been having odd ov pain though. That may be due to the D&C I had in Aug since this is my first ov since the procedure. I have no idea though. Here is my chart in case anyone wants to comment. I hope we see a ton of :bfp: tomorrow, it keeps me so :happydance:!!!!!!! Good luck everyone!!!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## msTwiggy

HatterasSarah said:


> Oh my gosh look at what has been happening here while I've been gone!!
> 
> Mel and Bugalugs...I am sooooooo incredibly happy for both of you. If y'all don't already have kids, let me tell you...your lives are about to change forever, in the greatest way possible. Seriously, the happiest day of my entire life was the day I heard my baby boy cry for the first time. There's really nothing more amazing.
> 
> Debs...PLEASE don't give up hope. I can't imagine going through what you just went through, but keep a PMA as much as possible!! I really really really hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Gabby, Rhonda, Jai Jai, 1stbaby, and msTwiggy...I CAN'T WAIT TILL Y'ALL TEST!! So, are y'all all supposed to be testing tomorrow? I will hope and pray for all of you this month. It sounds like all of you have some great symptoms. msTwiggy--being extremely lightheaded/dizzy is (to me) the greatest sign of pregnancy. I seriously couldn't even stand up without almost passing out during my first 2 pregnancies. I hope this is it!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned...I really would like to wait and see if I miss AF before I test, because I really am not convinced that I'm pregnant. I was really lightheaded/nauseous for a week but it stopped on friday...and today I'm only nauseous bc I'm hungover as hell. I've had a crick in my neck (which prob wouldnt be related to pregnancy anyways) and a low backache for about a week, but I get achey when I'm close to my period. My CP is high, but its not very soft. I've had some white discharge, but not in excess...and both pregnancies before I had intense CM at this point. I really haven't been having much going on in my girly area except some light pinching feelings. My boobs aren't sore at all. Hmm...what else?
> 
> OH YEAH! I had a crazy dream last night! I guess I went to the doctor or something to get a "pregnancy test" done. Well, it was so weird...I got my results back in the form of a 20-page booklet. It honestly looked like a year-end report for a business or something...each page had a different aspect of my results. The first page said "Pregnant" and then it explained what the means. The second page said "hCG levels 300,000" and explained what that means (um, btw...300,000 really was the number, is my dream telling me that I am having sextuplets next or something??). The third page said "You're having a girl!" and it explained what having a girl entails. And I can't really remember the pages after those...but seriously, what a crazy dream, huh? I seriously woke up this morning and thought that I was pregnant...it took a while (like an hour) for me to realize that I hadn't taken a test in real life. Maybe I should lay off the alcohol for a while...
> 
> Oh and Gabby...it was great talking to you last night! Although I can't really remember what we talked about, I appreciate you putting up with my stupid drunk ass.

sarah, that's some extremely detailed dream you had! LOL!

ok, it's already Monday where I am and AF is due today but haven't showed up just yet. I think I'll go out during lunch hour and grab myself an hpt. like I mentioned to all before, I havent really had any symptoms, apart from that day of dizziness (which I didn't know was a symptom until sarah mentioned above). regardless if it's +ve or -ve, i'm just going to be happy that I was part of this wonderful group!! you guys are the best!! :happydance:


----------



## msTwiggy

mel82 said:


> Thanks so much for you best whishes! I still can't believe it. I woke up this morning and wanted to test again (hubby said no, don't obsess and don't waste hpts lol)
> 
> CM was the this creamy white paste (like lotion) and I got tons of those 2 days ago. After that it's just been the normal wet sensation but i haven't really noticed anything else. I also found a little yellow spotting in my underwear.
> 
> Besides that, no symptoms!
> 
> I hope we get more :bfp: this week!!! Bugalugs CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO!

UuuUuu... my CM is exactly like what you described! creamy white paste like lotion (eww..tmi, lol!!) but I must be careful not to get too excited.. hehehe.. might break down with disappointment.

[-o&lt; *please God please please please*

:rofl:


----------



## bugalugs

oooh I really have got everything crossed for you guys [-o&lt;

I noticed that I had loads of CM for about the last two weeks, white and creamy, but now it's back to 'normal' also had the sniffles alot and felt very tired, felt sick somedays and very sore boobs!! should have guessed I would get a :bfp: before :rofl: didn't want to jinx it :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

ok ladies, just tested and it's a negative for me :cry:

oh well, better luck next time ey? I'll just sit back and wait for nasty AF to arrive.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Hope you'll get your BFPs!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

msTwiggy said:


> ok ladies, just tested and it's a negative for me :cry:
> 
> oh well, better luck next time ey? I'll just sit back and wait for nasty AF to arrive.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Hope you'll get your BFPs!!

maybe its to early for you MsTwiggy?? You have very promising cm! Don't give up till the :witch: arrives!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I agree

R - did you test?????


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG girlies I am in!!!! :yipee: I got my bright shiny :bfp: first thing this morning!! I am still in shock...still don't really believe it as I don't feel pregnant. But omg!!! :wohoo: The line came up in under a minute and before the test line! LOL I hope that means its good and strong and will stick! So who else is going to join me this morning???

Sarah I too had a short LP of only 10 days, so it is possible to concieve...and I bet you have too, my cycle twin!

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: :cry: that brought a happy tear to my eye!!! Oh 1cre8ve thats the best new ever almost as gd as getting one myself :D I am soooooooooooo happy for you!!!!

wow!! see i told u last night i thought u were!!!!

Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months and i will be there all the way!!!!

oh it looks as though I am gonna be the only one left out of this wonderful group of ladies that is not going to migrate over to 1st tri :(

But I am sooooo happy for you guys even if I am a little envious lol

:wohoo: to the best ladies EVER!!!! send us all a bit of :dust:

I haven't tested this morning really feel like :af: is coming - I woke up last night in tears saying im bleeding :cry: i checked and wasnt and DF was calming me down sayin dont worry!! How can i not?? I can feel her presence!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh hun :cry: I'm so sorry!!! But she's not here yet right? So today you are officially 1 day late!  right? Maybe she might not come! PMA!! I know I've read lots of stories like yours and the girls were sure that :af: was coming and then she never showed up and they were in fact pregnant!!! I'm still crossing my fingers for you hun! And here is some magical :dust: for you!

:kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: that horrible horrible :witch: has come!!! I am out of the game!!!!! 

oh well here is to more :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

on a positive note bubba will be conceived in a pure loving environment rather than the stressful one of last month!!! :dance:


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW this is crazy! All these BFPS!!!

R-Congrats hun.....im soooo happy for you!!!! Have a happy and healthy nine months hun! I'll miss you! 

Mstwiggy..hun your not out till the witch arrives...and hey if it doesnt then we can be cycle buddies again...cause im sure she will come shortly here!

Jai jai...oh honey im so sorry sweetie..but glad your in good spirits about it! i havent tested yet..but my cp is pretty low and i dont have creamy cm...so just a waiting game. Good luck this cycle huN!!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> OMG girlies I am in!!!! :yipee: I got my bright shiny :bfp: first thing this morning!! I am still in shock...still don't really believe it as I don't feel pregnant. But omg!!! :wohoo: The line came up in under a minute and before the test line! LOL I hope that means its good and strong and will stick! So who else is going to join me this morning???
> 
> Sarah I too had a short LP of only 10 days, so it is possible to concieve...and I bet you have too, my cycle twin!
> 
> :hug:

CONGRATULATIONS 1cre8tivgrl !!!!!!! :happydance:

That's THREE BFPs in our thread!!! wooohooo!! this is amazing!!!

AF still a no show... perhaps there's still hope for me? LOL!


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai Jai! That wicked wicked witch! Oh well, here's to a whole new month of trying! Good luck dear!! :hug:

Gabs, are we the only ones left waiting for a positive or that silly AF? Have you tested yet?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Ms Twiggy!

Um i believe Debs hasnt tested yet, Sarah hasnt tested yet, so there are still a few of us in yet!

As for me no i havent tested yet. Today i have lots of cm ..that is stretchy and tons of it..and cp seems a tad higher..not getting my hopes up yet but dont want to be negative. i dont know when to test..af due thursday...???

Dont give up yet sweetie some people dont get bfps right away! ok hun! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Awesome news R :happydance: I am so happy for you. You must be :cloud9:

I tested this morning but yet another bfn. Oh well, next month it is.

AF hasn't arrived yet, she is probably only due Wednesday or Thursday. 

I am waiting with you Gabrielle and MsTwiggy. 
Gabrielle when are you going to test?????

My temperature was quite high for me today went from 
36.72 C (98.06 F) yesterday 
up to 
36.87 C (98.37 F) today. 
But I can feel her coming, damn cow!!!!

So sorry about the :witch: Jai_Jai. 
Please help us keep this thread going this next cycle, we are going to need to remain positive so we can join the girls in first tri next month :)


----------



## 1stbaby

Congrats on all the BFP!!!!!! I am not testing until Friday because I ov late, but I have a feeling af is coming soon. My temp keeps going down little by little and i yet to see a chart like mine, so who knows. Let me know what you think. I hope we get more BFP though!! Congrats again!!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## srm0421

Wow congrats on your :bfp: s I am just checking in on Gabby and Sarah and Jai Jai
Sorry the :witch: got you Jai. I hope to see more :bfp: here soon.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sarah, when are you going to test sweetie? 
When is AF due?

Fingers crossed 1stBaby it isn't over until the :witch: arrives.

Ladies with the :bfp: do you still have white cm or has it disappeared?


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, 1cre8tivgrl and bugalugs.........So happy to hear about those :bfp:! I have missed so much but it's so good to see all the good results. For everyone else who is still waiting fingers are crossed and :dust: to all. 

I didn't have a shot this month as I was not doing in BD. I can't express how happy I am that my cycle buddies had so much success!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well good luck everyone, but af just showed up for me. I am out this month, but hopefully I have luck this cycle around. I had such a short LP, its so crazy to me. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Jai_Jai

well 1stbaby on with the next cycle hey? I have just poured myself a LARGE glass of :wine: and bouht some chocolate mmmmmmm the luxury - although I have never been in so much pai with :af: - lets chill and relax for the nexrt few days and then enjoy our trying again!!! I can't wait actually - quite excited about this month :D


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Hey Ms Twiggy!
> 
> Um i believe Debs hasnt tested yet, Sarah hasnt tested yet, so there are still a few of us in yet!
> 
> As for me no i havent tested yet. Today i have lots of cm ..that is stretchy and tons of it..and cp seems a tad higher..not getting my hopes up yet but dont want to be negative. i dont know when to test..af due thursday...???
> 
> Dont give up yet sweetie some people dont get bfps right away! ok hun! Fingers crossed for you!

Oh yay! There are still a few of us waiting around. Gosh our thread is so exciting! :rofl: 

Gabs, your cm seems to be moving on to the positive side of things! Good-o! :happydance: am as anxious to wait for you to test as much as you are!! Hahahah

Debs, keep us updated! :D

I am officially one day late today (according to FF), hoping like mad that :witch: loses her broom or something and doesn't come by :rofl:

So many BFPs in this thread, it's so wonderful!! :hug:to everyone!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

hey y'all! I hope everyone had a great weekend!

YAYYYY R on the BFP! CONGRATS!! 

Jai Jai and 1stbaby...Im sorry AF showed! Here's to another month of being able to pound beers!

Debs...dont give up hope dear! It still kinda early!!

Gabby...I bet your preg!!!!!!!!

I'm going to wait and see if AF is late before I test. I really don't think this is my month. I'm not quite sure if I want to "TTC" anymore either...thinking about being pregnant, having a toddler and finishing my hardest (and last) year of school scares the crap out of me. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## msTwiggy

ok everyone, i think i will be officially out of the running in a few hours time. am already having the tell-tale back ache and have noticed pinkish spotting mixed with the white cm. 

AF is coming really really soon, i'm just absolutely certain of it.
why oh why does she like to tease? might as well just appear and get on with it.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Morning ladies...how your all doing well

Ms. Twiggy im so sorry shes coming to get yoU! im afraid i will be joining you as well! 

So today is hubbys bday so we decided to take a test before he left for work. Last night i prayed and asked god to give me a positive test, or to have blood when i go to take it to mean it would be neg.

So got up and went to the loo, wiped and there was pinkish cm....so already knew it was going to be negative, took the test and yep sure enough...1 line only.:(

So im pretty positive she will be arriving on her due date..THURSDAY! oh well what can i do? Hubby was really upset to my surprise and he said dont worry we will next month.

At least she wont be late hey! And on the positive note, i've talked hubby into letting us get a kitten!!! YAYYYYYYY So me and the boys are going to get one today! 

I swear i can sit here and stare at the test and see the fainest of all lines...im sure there isnt but i feel like there is ! LMAO..imagination how wonderful!

WEll just think if i get af in the next day or two she will be on time and i'll have a 30 day cycle and lots of BDING to do!

I have to say this went by so fast with our amazing group here! i have to be honest im getting teary eyed writing this. I'm so close with lots of you and i just wish we would all move to frist tri together...:( Please to all of the bfps out there, stick to our thread so we can keep updates on each other and help us ttc move on over! 

Jai jai, 1st baby, Ms Twiggy?......HERES to another month of ttc!!! Luv ya girls we can do it! Have faith!!!:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabby I totally second every word on your note!!! We are all so close on here and I think we have all clicked extremely well, and I know that we will all keep in touch!!! Just think though Gabby you and I both had a bit of a shit time last cycle with our OH's and arguing and yours not wanting TTC but now we have all overcome it, so I reckon we will both get our :bfp: this cycle hey?? But you never kow sweet you may already be prggo - that couold be implantation and you just tested to early - dont give up until :witch: arrives ok? keep ur :gun: on hand in case u see her ok? Lots of :hugs: to everyone and I hope all those who are in 1st tri have a very happy and healthy 9 months and can keep a little eye on us to see how we are doing, and give us their honest opinions and slap us if we start going mad :muaha:in the next 2WW :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will still check in on all you girls I'm not going anywhere, we are too close and I never leave a good friend behind! :hugs: Love to all you beautiful girls and lots of magical baby :dust: for you this up coming cycle! Can't wait for you all to join me in the first trimester....its really loney over there without you all!!!

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls!!

Now my problem is.....do i just BD, or use opks, temps ...I have noooooo idea!!! i just want it to happen and like i want to know whats going on with my body but then i think it stresses too much and thats why i dont get preggo....on the otherhand what if i keep missing it?....ahhh ttc is crazy!! Well if we bd everyday theres no way we can miss it..and i'll know we def had a chance so if it was meant to be it would happen right??


----------



## HatterasSarah

Well, I took a digi this morning and got a :bfn:, so Im pretty sure Im out this cycle since :af: is due tomorrow. Im going to stay with y'all until hubby and I come to a decision about TTC. I am really thinking about waiting, and he's okay with that...but Im pretty sure he's bummed about it too. I know right now I feel like I want to wait, but I'll probably change my mind when Ov time comes around. We only had sex one time around ovulation last month, since I was still kinda in limbo then....but should we decide to really TTC this cycle, we'll be more persistent for sure! He just texted me and said that he really wants to TTC...so this month, it wont be "not preventing," it probably will be "TTC"!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

I just wanted to say that I am SOOOOOO excited for all of the ladies that got their :bfp:s this month!! there were so so so so many!! happy and healthy 9 months to all of you beautiful ladies =). I hope you all still come back and chit chat with us all the time! We'll miss y'all terribly!


----------



## Nlytin

Sorry about the witch coming for your girls. Mine should be here between Thursday - Saturday. It's a long cycle because I ov'd late. So hopefully the witch won't come to late and I can't be in the cycle with you guys this go around(Either way I'm not going anywhere I like the group that was formed). On a positive not OH and I won't be missing out on anymore chances. I think he got his ish together, lol! 

Gaby - it is meant to be so it will happen. I would do what ever you feel won't cause you stress. If you can temp and just do that and check your cm and you won't stress go with that. If you want to rely on just OPKs that is a bit easier. I temp, opk and check cm and this time will be BD definitely BD like cre8tivgrl because it seemed to work for her. Let's all just try and have fun with it!


----------



## babymojo

Hi i'm new at this but in the same boat just trying to figure out how to type all the fancy stuff lol ooo i think i have :happydance:  now i will go to the page that tells me out the terms lol but i'm TTC and on clomid for the second month and really really looking for a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi: unfortunately nothing good to report here. 

Temperature dropped this morning down to 36.62 C (97.92 F)
I am predicting :af: to either arrive tomorrow or one more drop and she will be here on Thursday and then the gynea was right. 

I wish she would hurry up and get here so I can start counting.
I have a gynea appointment for Friday (presuming it will be CD2), he is going to check the ovaries and put me on Eustrogen for a few days to get the uterus lining nice and thick so that this time around the egg is guaranteed to stick :)

I agree with all the girls, I hope the three of you with your fabulous :bfp: keep us posted on your new developments and help us not to go toooo :muaha: in the next tww, it has been far to lovely making such wonderful friends :hugs:

To those of us who will be TTC next month, any ideas of what to do differently next time around?

Opks don't work for me, but this month I will definitely be BBT since I have done it before and my temps were really easy to read and the day of ovulation was really clear. 
Cm is also a great one and doesn't cost any thing, provided you actually get to see some EWCM!!! I didn't have any this month.


----------



## Jai_Jai

This time round I am going to temp like last time - but not obsess I am not going to record symptoms!!! I have some CB digi's and some preseed so will use CB digi opk when i think i am oving but from the day i stop :af: I am going to :sex: everyother day and then around ov I am going to :sex: every day.....should hopefully work - I do not recommend the IC's I bought- but I read somewhere that some ppl dont get a clear pos so I think I am like that as I had alot of ewcm and my temp dipped so I am just gonna :sex: alot and see what happens and just not stress so much this month!!! then I WILL get my :bfp: along with Sarah, Gabby, Debs, mstwiggy, nyltin, mojo and anyone else i have left out - soooo sorry if i have!!! and then we can join cre8ve, Mel and bugalugs in first tri and they can look after us :dance: come on girls make sure your OH's :spermy: gets those eggy's :dust: to all whether it is conception or sticky and love and :hugs: for the most luscious girls EVER EVER EVER XXXX


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai_Jai said:


> This time round I am going to temp like last time - but not obsess I am not going to record symptoms!!! I have some CB digi's and some preseed so will use CB digi opk when i think i am oving but from the day i stop :af: I am going to :sex: everyother day and then around ov I am going to :sex: every day.....should hopefully work - I do not recommend the IC's I bought- but I read somewhere that some ppl dont get a clear pos so I think I am like that as I had alot of ewcm and my temp dipped so I am just gonna :sex: alot and see what happens and just not stress so much this month!!! then I WILL get my :bfp: along with Sarah, Gabby, Debs, mstwiggy, nyltin, mojo and anyone else i have left out - soooo sorry if i have!!! and then we can join cre8ve, Mel and bugalugs in first tri and they can look after us :dance: come on girls make sure your OH's :spermy: gets those eggy's :dust: to all whether it is conception or sticky and love and :hugs: for the most luscious girls EVER EVER EVER XXXX


HEAR HEAR!!!! THAT'S WHAT WE'LL DO!! ok i must discipline myself to temp properly this time around!!!

btw girls, AF got me this morning. BOO!! BOO to the :witch:

God I felt so depressed when I woke up with cramps and checked and saw that I was bleeding. :cry::cry::cry:

To my ladies who have their BFPs, take good care of your beans!!! Keep em safe and snug in there!! :hug:

And to the rest of us, like Jai Jai said, let's keep on trying and hopefully we'll get our BFPs too :blush:

Love you ladies!!!

Here's to me, CD1 starts today.


----------



## 1stbaby

Thats pretty much the same plan I have Jai Jai!! Last month though we bd every day for two weeks! I think I am going to give him a break every other day until I get a pos on the opk, then every day after that till I get a neg. Mine usually last four days. I have a really short LP which is good I guess, less time to wait but more time in the first half. I have been taking my temp which seems to really help understand if I ov or not. I am glad my cycle is still only 28 days, I have always been 28 days because of bc and I was afraid going off it would change it. I am not going to stress this time either, I really hope this is my month, if we conceive baby would be due the day before my husbands b-day and 4 days before mine!! that would be cute!! THINK :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## mel82

hi girlies! Just wanted to say good luck and stay positive! And I forgot to mention I did use preseed this cycle so if you're thinking about it, do it! It's a little messy but it's so worth it. Plus I used ic opks ( I can tell you they are harder to read if you obsess like me, but with hubby helping me I managed to take correct readings) temping is also very helpful as it helps you confirm if you ov or not. 

And don't be sad or frustrated if you don't get any symptoms... I didn't get any until today! Bbs feel tingly 

Best if luck and lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

and my bbs don't hurt at all yet so its different for everyone, I am feeling absolutly nothing at the moment, I do feel a little icky at night and extremely gassy and have a bubbly belly big time. But that's it. A little tired but not bad. I have details in my journal of when I :sex: and when I ov'd last cycle if any of you need ideas but it looks like you all have a master plan. Good luck to you all, I'll be checking in often as I'm just not feeling the love yet in the 1st tri area :sad2: I miss my girlies soooo very much!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, I took my temp this morning and it went up a tiny bit from 
36.62 C (97.92 F) - 36.65 C (97.97 F), so thought AF might only come tomorrow, but lucky for me (since I knew she was on her way anyway) she arrived before I left for work. 

So it is offical I am 1 day pregnant :dance: along with 
Jai_Jai, 1stbaby, MsTwiggy, Sarah, who else have I left off?
Gabrielle, has AF arrived or are you still in with a chance this month?

We aren't too far behind Rhonda, Mel and Bugalugs, only 4 weeks and we are in the best part of our pregnancy. 
For the next 10 days we can have as much :wine: to drink as we like. 
We can eat stinky cheese if we want and drink more caffeine than is healthy to do and before we know it we will be in the second stage of our pregnancy where we will have to behave and play it safe to keep our beans nice and safe.

PMA, this is our month - yippppeeeee

Thanks Rhonda and Mel for the update, I for one will be keeping an eye on your journals to get some handy tips :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Morning ladies! Im doing good today. Debs i love all the PMA!!! Soo awesome and thats what we need!!

For we witch is here! So a day early i guess...i wont complain!!! Nothing planned yet...i think we will just bd everyday after af and maybe do opks...i dont want to stress this month!!! Who hoo only a few more weeks till we can POAS!!! Lets do this girls!! This is our month!!:)

Rhonda and Mel im sorry to hear your not as happy over there...dont worry we're are our way!! :) Take care you two!! HOpe you dont get to [email protected]!


----------



## bebe

Can I be cheeky and crash in on this? I am CD1 today, and have loads of PMA for this cycle and I see you had loads of :bfp:'s recently so I am hoping you won't mind a new member too much.


----------



## Jai_Jai

No bebe the more the merrier - i am defo glad ur one of us - ur fab :D love ya and so leased ur in our little group now :dance: welcome!!!! :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

So I am on Cd 4. Woo hoo. Ha ha but my friend had her baby this morning and named him Evan! So cute. I cant wait to see him tonight.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies..doing a check in, how are you all doing today?? Well af is kicking my butt this cycle...ahhh she hurts soo bad!! Cant wait till shes out the door! Unfortuntaely she is always about 7 days long!!! ahhh

Ms Twiggy havent heard from you ...hope your ok? ...did the witch actually come or you still technically in ???


----------



## Gabrielle

NVM twiggy i see she got you....how are you anyways???


----------



## bebe

Jai_Jai said:


> No bebe the more the merrier - i am defo glad ur one of us - ur fab :D love ya and so leased ur in our little group now :dance: welcome!!!! :hug:

Thanks - you all seem to be a great group and around the same time as me so hopefully this cycle will be the one for us.!


----------



## 1stbaby

O my goodness me too. I really dont know how many months I can do the tww. I hope we all get bfps very soon!!!!!


----------



## bebe

This time I was soo glad to be out of the 2ww even thouh it meant the :witch: was here I just got to the stage where i needed to know one way or the other. But I am feeling really positive this time i thought about trying the sperm meets egg plan as lots of people seem to have success with it. I don't temp or anything but I did use opk last month. So we will see. But best wishes to you all!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Well the :witch: has arrived this morning as I knew she would considering I had no BD activity during fertile period but that's cool. This cycle I am going to do like I had planned last cycle. BD every other day starting cd8 and then once I am in fertile period 'bd every day and especially once i get pos OPK. With the luck baby dust flying around and my PMA this should be the cycle. It would be so funny to get pregnant around this time because it would be close to when my daughter was born. We can do it ladies.

Debs, good idea with having a couple drinks before we reach that fertile period!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Well Ladies it looks like this is gonna be our month with all the PMA and :dust: we have floating around this thread - :witch: has upped and left me toda\y so she is off to pee someone else off now!! I hope not to have a visit from her for the next 9months and as her visit was very short this month I feel quite optimistic!! will start the :sex: tonight and use the OPK's and looking forward to the preseed, I an excited about this month. My bro asked me if I was TTC the other night, I said nooo not trying so much as not preventing......how odd to come out with it lol anyway i am off to see a psychic soon v excited!!! how is everyone today? :hug: xx


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello again ladies!!!

Gabby, sorry was out of town for the past couple of days for work.

Anyhuuuuu, CD1 for me is Oct 22nd, so I guess we're all pretty much in the same boat. Left my thermometer at home so I couldn't temp the past few days, but I reckon it's still not too late to start, right?

AF is still around, can't wait for her to fly off on her wicked broomstick so i can start trying again.

How's everyone holding up? All doing well?

Our proud and happy BFP-soon-to-be-mommies? Are you all doing alright?

Here's hoping this is our month Jai Jai, Gabby, Nlytin, 1stbaby!! :happydance:

oh, and welcome bebe :) do join us in our continuous quest for a :bfp:

lol!


----------



## msTwiggy

you know ladies, here's something to show that i am absolutely clueless when it comes to all things ttc (especially since i'm ttc #1).

all this while we've been using KYjelly when :dance: 

only today did I read a comment somewhere that KY actually harms sperm hence decreases chances of conception. is this true? does anyone have any info on this? I'm Googling it as i'm typing this.

oh i feel so dumb right now :dohh:

apparently preseed is the way to go but unfortunately, preseed is not available at pharmacies where I am


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes it is true hun - preseed can be bought online at preseed.com amazon.co.uk or com and ebay

Don't feel dumb at all we were all in the same boat once and we all have questions to ask!!! we dont get taught anything at school so I didn't even know about ovulation fertile window ewcm anything until i came on here so feel free to ask away!!!

Also need to include debshopeful in our quest for :bfp:'s this month :dance: come on girlies lets do it!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

msTwiggy said:


> you know ladies, here's something to show that i am absolutely clueless when it comes to all things ttc (especially since i'm ttc #1).
> 
> all this while we've been using KYjelly when :dance:
> 
> only today did I read a comment somewhere that KY actually harms sperm hence decreases chances of conception. is this true? does anyone have any info on this? I'm Googling it as i'm typing this.
> 
> oh i feel so dumb right now :dohh:
> 
> apparently preseed is the way to go but unfortunately, preseed is not available at pharmacies where I am

Yes KY is bad bad bad for ttc!!! I made the same mistake my first cycle ttc, when I found out about it I changed right away but fear I didn't change quick enough! If you use preseed you have a great shot at a :baby: or so I've heard its the best! Lots of luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## bebe

I have go some preseed and opk's so hopefully this will work for all of us this time. Nlytin, I was going to do the same as you this cycle bd every other day from CD8 and everyday for a few days when I get a pos on my opk. Just waiting for that evil :witch: to leave, can't wait! DH is dead keen this cycle too so I am have positive thoughts enough for all of us!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks Jai_Jai. Me too, me too....I also want a :bfp: this month!!!!!!!

Glad to see we are all in such high spirits, with lots of PMA to go around.

Ladies I must confess, I have been given a short cut and know this is my month.
Went to the gynea today and have been put on eustrogen from today CD3 until CD10 and have been given Clomid to take from CD5 until CD10.
On CD10 I am going for a follow up session where the gynea will measure the lining and size and number of the follicles and then.....on Monday 3rd Nov I am going for AI again - yipppeeeee! My last little one was also concieved with AI, so I know I fall pregnant at the drop of a hat with it.

I am still going to keep charting since it will be really interesting to see how the temps relate back to what he has to say, and we will be BDing a whole lot as well so every effort has been made.

I can feel this is the month for all of us to get our sticky beans and we will be with R and Mel in no time, I hope you two are making tons of friends over there, we look forward to joining you and having you give us a whole ton of advice on how to handle the next stage. I hope you don't have morning sickness and aren't feeling too tired or have too much heartburn.

So excited, we must all enjoy this next week and be as wicked as we can because we are going to have to be on our best behaviour for the next 9 months!!

I just back from dinner with my DH and I had not one but two glasses of red wine - yummy!!!

PS: Welcome to the thread Bebe


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies!! I miss you all so much! I'm not having much luck over there making new friends. The June Buddy thread has WAY to many people in it, like 25-30 I swear! The girls are nice but they've all seemed to found buddies already. It's so lonely :cry: I realize just how special you all are and we found each other for a reason. So I'll be waiting over there for you all in a few weeks and we can make our own buddy thread!!

Missing you all!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

cre8tiveglr, WE CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN YOU ALL THERE!!!

LOL!!

Debs dearie, sorry accidentally missed you out in my lil message there :hug:

i've found a pharmacy that sells preseed here and guess what, it's 100 bucks (in my currency). Woooweee...:dohh:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hee hee, thanks MsTwiggy.
Are you a Safa as well? 
You must be if you are using "bucks"!!!!

Not long now R, we will all start a new 1st tri thread called "Mid Year Babies!!!"

Someone has mentioned it before but we really should give our team a name, ideas anyone. 
Jai_Jai, I would reckon this would be your area of expertise :)


----------



## msTwiggy

ok..this is a dead giveaway.. what is "Safa"?
LOL!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

A Safa is a South African.

I lived in the UK for 3 years and this is what all the Brits (English), Ozzies (Australians) and Kiwis (New Zealanders) called South Africans!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Dancing Angels

Soul Sisters

Team Spirit

Sleeping Beauties

Witch Bashers

Shooting Stars :spermy:

Team Lush

Team Baby Lust

Team Miece (letters from names)

Kindred Spirits

Team Jelly Belly

Team Hopeful 

Cre8ive Conceivers

Hopeful Bumps to be

Team Stars and Bumps

Dancing Souls

Gosh I don't know guys its hard to do this and try and relate it to TTC

what about this text though for our sigs once everyone has come up with some ideas we can vote on them......come ladies keep thinking

https://img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/1ff545c0831543c4f792351461276217.gif


----------



## msTwiggy

DebsHopeful said:
 

> A Safa is a South African.
> 
> I lived in the UK for 3 years and this is what all the Brits (English), Ozzies (Australians) and Kiwis (New Zealanders) called South Africans!!!!!!

Ahaaa, i see, hehehheheh

no no, i'm a Malaysian :D 

btw Jai Jai, I LOVE Team Jelly Belly!!! :rofl: it sounds so cute!! although we're all "working towards" getting the jelly belly, hahahah


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: thats what I thought hehehe working towards it - most ppl wanna get rid of one - i would exchange my flat tummy (i was blessed) with a huge one!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies! Wow alot goes on when im not around! HOw are you all doing today? ITs the weekend here and i dont work, so we are cleaning house and getting winter clothers out! ahhh winters on its way!!! Also trick or treating is this weekend so taking the boys!!!:) 

I also like the name Jelly bellies...that is really cute!!! I really hope we all do infact get preggo this month...i havent been thinking about it too much..which is really odd for me???......maybe thats a good thing i dk..i was going to temp but i havent started that yet either! oh well....!!!!

Hope your all doing wonderful and have a great weekend! Take care luvs!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> Dancing Angels
> 
> Soul Sisters
> 
> Team Spirit
> 
> Sleeping Beauties
> 
> Witch Bashers
> 
> Shooting Stars :spermy:
> 
> Team Lush
> 
> Team Baby Lust
> 
> Team Miece (letters from names)
> 
> Kindred Spirits
> 
> Team Jelly Belly
> 
> Team Hopeful
> 
> Cre8ive Conceivers
> 
> Hopeful Bumps to be
> 
> Team Stars and Bumps
> 
> Dancing Souls
> 
> Gosh I don't know guys its hard to do this and try and relate it to TTC
> 
> what about this text though for our sigs once everyone has come up with some ideas we can vote on them......come ladies keep thinking
> 
> https://img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/1ff545c0831543c4f792351461276217.gif

Soul Sisters... LOVE IT!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jai_Jai

well team jelly belly it is!!! I will send you all a link so that you can put it into your sigs (if you want) so just say in this thread if you agree or want it etc :D love u guys xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

I want the signature Jelly Belly!!!!:)


----------



## 1stbaby

That is so cute girls!!!! Well off to the bar with some friends and OH!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jai_Jai

if you want it then this should work copy and paste this link *IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG* but then but these brackets around it *[ ]* make sure they are the square ones and gd luck!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Awesome. I am going to try and put the link into my signature now.
My damn CD counter keeps losing track of days, so have removed it for the past few days. Might try and put it back again and see if it will work.

Enjoy the bar 1stbaby, we have a nice bottle of red we are going to drink sometime between now and Friday :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Whats wrong with me girls...i am in the mind set of that i dont want to try...like if it happens it happens...maybe a good thing? Like i got up and started working out today at 430am! I wouldnt think i would do this if i really wanted to try and get pregnant! and plus af is almost over and i havent even really thought about trying this next week? Anyone else feel this way??


----------



## 1stbaby

I am not gonna lie, I have been the exact same way. I have been dieting and walking and stuff, which is good for ttc too but thats not really what I am doing it for. I also have been drinking coffee every day and been out drinking twice this week. My OH and I have bd for fun and now I am like hmm I dont know that I wanna bd this week. Kinda like I am working hard this week and i wont have time, but last month I made time. I hope its just that I am taking the relaxed approach because I really want a baby. This is a good thing to me, I was stressed last month and I dont want to be like that this month. I am still temping and usking Opk but if I dont get pg this month I am going to leave it up to fate.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gabrielle and 1stBaby, I think you two have the right approach, unfortunately I am the exact opposite.

I wish I could think of something else but my mind always comes right back to babies.

Still for most of us we only need to start bd for babies from Friday onwards.
I am only going to ovulate probably Tuesday next week.

Jai_Jai I had a look at your ff and from my experience I would actually guess that you ovulated on CD12, you are two days ahead of me so I would think you should plan a lovely romantic weekend with no stress.

R, Mel how are you two? Have you got your appointments set up yet?
How long are you going to keep it a secret?
I am terrible at keeping good news a secret.

Has anyone heard from Sarah? I hope she is okay. 

And how are you today, Nlytin, MsTwiggy and Bebe?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!! I am doing good, still no symptoms yet. I seem to be a little more tired at night but that's about it. MS kicked in at 7 weeks when I was pregnant with ds so that means I have 2 weeks to go..#-o eeekkss!!! I had the most vivid dream last night that I was in labor and ds daycare teacher was my midwife! :rofl: I gave birth to the most beautiful blue eyed little boy. So now I'm thinking that its going to be a boy! I dreamt I was having a boy when I was pregnant with ds too. I soooo want a little girl though :hissy: Don't get me wrong I will love him unconditionally if it is a boy. I just would be estatic if it was a girl!!!! That's all there is in my family is little boys so I'm sure this one will be too!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah 1st baby...i know what you mean..like im not going to use anything to help us and just going to bd when we feel like it. Im scared..idk if i just dont want it as much or if im just being relaxed..?? I am suppose to go out with girls from work in two weeks and ive never had a girls night out soooo that has been on my mind!!! I feel selfish for that..? Who knows though..cause af is still here and when she leaves i might feel different as we get closer to ovulation..?

Debs i know its hard not to think about it but i have like i said tried to enjoy life and just let it happen when the time is right. I'm a firm believer in that its not in "our" hands and that there is nothing we could do to help it or stop it...and it will happen when it happens....idk maybe im wrong??

How is everyone else doing? Af gone for everyone?...she still here..getting lighter finally!

Btw I talk to sarah and as far as i know she and her hubby have deciced to wtt till Michael is 2, shes in her last year of college...just thought i'd let you girls know!! 
She still comes on here though.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!:) Take care girlies!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey guys!! I am like all of you - sometimes I am nah dont even care if it happens it does but most of the time its all i think about you know i catch my self staring a pg women and being so grrrrrrrrr jealous and oh i wish i had her tummy etc etc its funny eh?? I am feeling ok and me and DF are gonna :sex: soon :rofl: i feel a little :blush: for telling yo actually - I am looking forward to it and as I am only 7dpo there is no Baby Making attached to it, its just for us :D hope u all have a gd sunday the clocks have gone back now so its noe 22:37 - what is it in USA Gabby? Hope ur all ok? Maybe we will get obsessive again over OV and 2ww I hope not hey? mwah and :hug: to all of team jelly belly xxx


----------



## msTwiggy

I'm on a hunt for preseed, i think that explains my situation!! LOL!!!

A friend of mine said the cutest thing to me awhile ago. She said "Dearie, I'm getting married in a couple of years time and I need alittle flower girl from you!"

:rofl: that's more than enough motivation I tell ya!! The baby making process is back on for me and OH! AF leaves today! Wheee!!!

:happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, 

AF is still lingering slightly. 
Wish she would arrive do her thing and then pack her bags and leave!!

I am going to join some friends at a spinning class because as of next week I won't be doing any excercise for the 1st trimester so as to take every precaution not to hurt the bean. 

Just think this time next week (and for some of you sooner) we are going to be pregnant, scary and exciting!

Now if only time would fly by until Friday :)

How was everyone elses Monday?


----------



## bebe

AF left early for me on CD4 so I had a lovely weekend with my DH like you Jai Jai for no reason other than cos we wanted to be together. Also why I wasn't on here all weekend. I I am fine with all of the ttc until I get into the 2ww. I always swear I won't obsess but still end up with it playing on my mind the whole time. Maybe this cycle I will manage to be good and just go with the flow and wait and see, in my dreams maybe! I start opk's at the end of this week so good luck to all


----------



## 1stbaby

I am doing OPKs this month until the I am out of them. Only because I bought them the first day af was here, then after no more, just the relaxed approach. I am still very calm, but that may change for me as well in the tww. I hope I ov on time this month, I hated thinking last month something was wrong when I ov on CD 20. I am only on CD 8, but af left early this month for me as well. DH and I have bd a bit just for fun, but he does not want to know when I ov because it stresses him, so that will remain between us haha. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/21be70/ttc.png


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am glad you girls are doing ok! I am loving this TTC thing atm but I know that U will get a little obsessive in the 2ww though even though i think that i wont get like that i know deep down when it arrives i soooo will :( oh well!! 

Ii had a lovely weekend with DF. I took my Mother shopping on Sat and got a few bits for the house and for my Best Friends little girl, she is a premmy so v tiny he is already saying i need to go and see her he knows how broody i am lol we dont live close anymore i moved away!!

I hope this is it for us ladies!!! come on PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: to all!! Love you ladies!!! and is no one being a Jelly Belly except Debs and I??? Shocking ladies totally shocking!!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

Erm.. how do I put the Team Jelly Belly glitter onto my signature?

Ladies, glad to hear everyone is taking it easy this time around :D I on the other hand, is as obsessed as ever on trying as best as possible this cycle!!

Still out on my search for PreSeed. Gosh, didn't know it would be this hard to find!


----------



## Gabrielle

So ladies..if we are going to all O in about a week or alittle more..when do you start bding..?


----------



## msTwiggy

mmm...Friday for me i think?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i started :sex: the night before last, and doing it every other day so tonight and then on fri, sat, sun, mon and ack to every other day or how we feel after that.

Ms Twiggy have u looked on internet for preseed? xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Jai_Jai said:


> if you want it then this should work copy and paste this link *IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG* but then but these brackets around it *[ ]* make sure they are the square ones and gd luck!!!!

and this is how u do the sig xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

So my cycles vary between like 28 to 31 days ...once was 35......so I've decided to start bding about four days before the earliest time i could O and keep going till the lastest i could..ya know what i mean? And i will start opks on friday probably. Does that sound right? Cause otherwise i might miss my O, since it varies so much!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes that sounds perfect pretty lady :D looks like we will both get our halloween bean this yr :D


----------



## 1stbaby

OH and I started Bding for fun over the weekend and now we are on every other day until I get a pos opk. We will probably BD every day over the weekend starting with fri and then back to every other day starting with mon. It works out this way for me anyway because I work two jobs on tue and thurs and I dont see Oh, we have worked it out to BD around this and luckily I think that will work for when I ov too. Last month was a pain the you know what tryin to BD every day until after ov. I had to rush home in between clients and stuff, so we are taking it easier this month. I buy the 20 pk of opk so that I dont miss my ov. I dont know when I ov or else I would love to just have to use two or even seven. I want a halloween sticky Bean too!!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai_Jai said:


> i started :sex: the night before last, and doing it every other day so tonight and then on fri, sat, sun, mon and ack to every other day or how we feel after that.
> 
> Ms Twiggy have u looked on internet for preseed? xxxx

Well the official :sex: for a bfp would start friday for me, but otherwise, we've been having fun since yesterday, and by the looks of it, later today as well. :rofl:

Jai jai, I have thought of ordering online, but it would take at least 2 weeks for it to reach me and by that time, i would have missed the O-boat. Not to worry!! My persistent search has paid off!! I've found a pharmaceutical in the next residential that has it, so I'd be paying them a visit tomorrow to grab myself a pack.

Err... the normal pack of six should be enough right? Sorry, amateur here :blush:


----------



## 1stbaby

By the way, I didnt get too emotional last month when I af arrived, but I have a feeling that even though I am trying to relax, and it is pretty much working out, that i will cry if af arrives this month. My OH birthday is July 28th and mine is July 31st. I would love to have a baby in July and if we get pg this cycle baby would be due July 27th.... What a wonderful birthday gift. My friend just had a baby last week and her birthday is in a week. My other friend is due 9 days after her birthday in March. I would love to follow the trend around here.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies on what day will you start using your opks...? i am clueless on when to start using em..


----------



## 1stbaby

You can start using them after af leaves, but it depends on when you think you will ov. I would use them about 3 to 4 days before you ov. If you dont know then use them a couple days after af leaves. Thats why I buy 20 pack because I dont know when I ov. Also I just read online that I may have LPD. This would suck, I really hope that my cycle regulates itself this month and I ov around CD14-16, otherwise I will have to go to the dr. Last month I ov CD 20 and then af arrived on CD 28. That means my LP was only 7 days long which is a problem. I didnt know this so I am going to go to the dr if it happens again this month. I guess it could have been caused by the surgery so I really hope this month everything is on track. Man, that would explain last month not concieving after bding every day, and that would explain the short LP. Good news is they have medication to fix this and then we can get on the right track.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks 1stbaby!..yeah im not sure when i O ...af is ALMSOT gone...i have a long af it sucks! I think i will start opks on friday...? I havent found a 20pk...only 7pk and they are 28dollars!! ahh they are soo expensive!!! 

I hope you dont have LPD...hopefully that was just a messed up cycle!!!!!! 
Have a good day 1stbaby! and EVERYONE else...Luv ya girlies!


----------



## Nlytin

OMG, Girls I have missed so much. I was out of town last week and and have been just trying to catch up. The :witch: should be done with me today and I can start BDing on Friday. I can't wait to OV. I really feel like this is our month....our time ladies, so let's do it. Like so many other ladies I try not to think about being pregnant or wanting a baby so it won't dry me crazy but I can't help it. I was watching TLC, Bringing Home Baby, yesterday while home with my DD (she was sick) and I had to stop looking at it because it made me want to hurry and be pregnant (and a little sad that I wasn't holding my own little one).

Jai- I love the name and have added to my Siggy.

Debs - I think it's wonderful that you know exactly when you will conceive. Good Luck with AI. I can't wait to see your :bfp:

Bebe- you are 2 days ahead of me so let me know how it goes. Hopefully we will both have some success stories with that.

MsTwiggy - Glad you found the preseed. I have some too. OH doesn't like it too much so it takes some convincing.

Gabrielle - Sounds like starting on Friday is good. This way with the 7 pk of OPKs your are bound to catch it.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey yall!! Gosh so much has gone on since I came on last! I visit every now and then...but my fall break from school (when I was on 24-7) is over, so I'm back to being busy with school! I'm also reading the Twilight series right now, so Im completely engulfed in these books...anyone else read twilight? Are you in love with Edward also??

I hope that all of you get your BFPs this month! I really am thinking about y'all all the time!!

Gabby, have you made a decision about TTC this month?

Newly preggos, Im still sooooooooooo happy for y'all!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi:

Does anyone else feel that this week is dragging its feet.......hurry up Friday!

I am on CD8 and going for AI on Monday because gynea has predicted ov for Tuesday but he will confirm at my appointment on Friday. 

DH and I will bd tonight, Friday and Saturday morning and then we aren't allowed to bd until after the AI on Monday morning, so will probably bd Monday night and Tuesday morning so we won't be able to tell if the :bfp: is from AI or from not being stressed about falling preggas because we have it under control.

Gabrielle, I really think you should do temping and put it in FF so we can all help tell you when you are ovulating, it really is much more realiable then OPKs. I had a really good ovulation last month, so the blood tests said and I didn't get a single postive OPK. 
PS: Nice picture

Nice to hear from you HatterasSarah, glad you are enjoying school.

Jai_Jai, how is the spare room looking. I used to just love Ikea.

Hi Nlytin, nice to have you back :)

I hope your cycle is normal this time around 1stbaby, mine have also been really odd since lossing the little one, but starting to go back to normal.


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I hope it does too. I am having some c cm the past couple of days, i am hoping this is a good sign i will ov on time this month, otherwise I am starting to get a little worried. Who knows. I just really want a :bfp: this month!! Tonight is a BD night woo hoo!! Then OH and I will take a break tomorrow and not again until Tuesday. Weekends are fun haha.


----------



## Gabrielle

hey Debs...but i finished af today..isnt it too late to start temping?


----------



## Gabrielle

oh crap my ticker says 6days till ovulation.so i probly going to be fertile shortly here eh?...my cycle was 28days last month so im going by that cycle..so i might O later but better to start early !!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

You definitely aren't too late at all to start temping. 
If you are on a CD9 today of a 28 day cycle you "should" ovulate around CD12-CD14 (rather get it before then after)
My guess is you will probably ovulate Sunday or Monday. Start taking you temps from tomorrow, to get an idea of what it is like and the day before you ovulate you should see a slight dip in your temp and the next day after ovulation there should be definite rise.
Try it out, it can't hurt and it is a cheap way to know if you could be preggas or if AF is on her way.


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, I know what you mean. I can't wait for your 2ww and your BFP that's going to come!

I can't wait to get to get to Friday and start my BD cycle and then on to OV. 
OH and I did some BDing last night and he was so cute to say does this one count and I said no not towards babymaking but it counts for fun. They should all be fun. I realized that it might not have been so fun for him so I will definitely make it fun this time around. I did tell him when it starts to count it will be fun. I don't think I will let him know just do it for fun!!

Gabrielle, I agree with Debs, signup with FF will help you determine OV better and we can also help too.


----------



## srm0421

Hey ladies I just wanted to update the gals who listened to me rant and rave about my long cycle. :witch: just arrived after 77 days and now I am back in the running. Good luck to you all and I will hopefully be entering the TWW when you all are getting your :bfp: s so I will stop by and root for you all. Good luck:dust:


----------



## Nlytin

Sad the witch got you and no BFP but happy that long cycle has ended and you can now get back in the mix. Good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## bebe

Hope you everyone is doing well and gearing up for all the :sex: that's going to be taking place, I haven't been around for a few days as work has been mental and DH has also been working silly hours, like till 3.30am the other day. Hopefully things will calm down a bit now as I shall be needing his 'services'. I have started doing the opk's as I got a pos on CD 10 last cycle, and dont want to miss it, but I think I will also carry on after my pos this time in case its a false one as I have heard you can have a surge, not ov and then have another surge and ov a week later! I have started getting creamy CM so I don't think its too far away, so will be trying to BD every other da until I get that pos opk. 

Are you going to temp Gabriella? Thats my next move if it doesn't happen this cycle I think. Take care and good luck to all!


----------



## Gabrielle

srm0421..oh hunny im sorry that it didnt end up as a BFP..but so happy that you finally got af and can start again! Good luck this cycle...im cheering for you! Also thanks so much for coming to check in and letting us know how you are! take care and lots of hugs!

Ok girls...so i am going to temp..but i get up every like 2 to 3 hours with the baby so they might be inaccurate...? I think i should also temp vaginally because i sleep with my mouth opened. Any tips let me know girls! Thanks


----------



## msTwiggy

Hellooo layyyddeeees! :D
And how is everyone doing today? Hope everything's going smoothly for all of us Jelly Belly wannabes! :happydance:

I'm super excited about trying this month i have no idea why. Prolly it's because I just got myself a box of PreSeed and can't wait to give it a try (silly silly, i know, hahah!)

Dear DH just got a job promotion so all the more reason to celebrate in the bed ey??

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Gabby, I temp orally, but am so undiscilplined, I tend to forget but trying my best to temp daily this time around!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks gals. Gabby I was thinking of temping vaginally too because I have been sleeping with my mouth open more often than not and I was accurate temps. I will let you know if I decide to when I start temping again. Wishing you all :dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

Moring ladies!! How are you all today? WEll we did our first night of bding since af left! :)...and obvioulsy it was just a for fun one! I think we will try and bd everyday for the next week straight! I did an opk yesterday...felt i needed to POAS..lmao..and it was negative. I think i should start now everyday..or too ealry yet? 

I also started temping this morning...im doing it vaginally. Hopefully you girls wil be able to help me! I also dont know how to get the site onto my signature..anyone help please? 

WEll hope everyone is all ready to start our craziness of bding alot! Its going to be a fun filled weekend! lol :) talk to you later girls! buh bye luv ya all!


----------



## 1stbaby

Good morning ladies! Well DH and I have been doing every other day so far and I am really hoping I will ov this weekend. I have had some good signs that I will, my cm is c, I had some ov pain yesterday and my temp dropped a lot today. I have no clue though cause my opk said neg this morning, maybe tomorrow I hope. I am going to use them twice a day since I have a lot and I dont want to miss my chance if I am regular this month. Good luck girls I hope we all get our :bfp: this month!!!!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## DebsHopeful

Evening ladies! 

srm0421.....wow 77 days! That is a long time to be hanging in the balance.
Glad you are back in the game. It will be awesome if this is your month then we will only be two weeks apart and can all go in the July 09 baby group together.

Sounds to me like we were all busy last night "having fun"!!!! DH and I also had some "time" together for the first time since AF packed all her bags and left.

So the things we are doing differently this month.
Gabrielle is temping, MsTwiggy is using Preseed, we are all doing lots of bding
and I am taking a tip from....not sure who said it or if it was in this thread, 
but someone suggested eating a grapefruit a day to help get more EWCM (which I had none of last month).


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies.......It seems everyone is gearing up for :sex: over the weekend and upcoming week. 

Gabrielle - Glad to see your temping. I think it will def. help with you pinpointing OV. What site are you having a problem getting into your signature?

MsTwiggy - Congrats on DH's promotion!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gabrielle, click on https://www.fertilityfriend.com 
and create your own FF and then once you have completed it, I think you click on the task bar on the left where it says "sharing" and click "ticker" and then copy the text that appears there :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Debs..if you look on my signature on here, you can see that i have found it! I have my ff chart linked to this now! :)..i have to admit im alittle nervous to chart...knowing what is happening is kinda scary...!

Mstwiggy im glad you found your preseed!! So we all did the dirty deed last night?? Oh how exciting!!

Jai jai...how are you doing? havent talk to you in a day or two..lmao thats funny!

WEll cleaning house then off to work! Talk you ladies later!! Buh bye girlies!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Just had a look Gabrielle and it looks like you and I are in sink this month, both had AF hang around for longer than she was invited and my temp was 
36.41 C or as you might call it just a fraction above 97.5 F.
Let's see how the next few days go perhaps we will both ovulate on Tuesday.

Jai_Jai..........where are you?!!!!

R, how is it going in 1st trimester? 
Mel and Bugalugs have left us, we will have to catch up with them on the other side :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Evening ladies!!! Sorry I am never around really on a wed or thurs as soooo busy have like 14hr days :cry: 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well - me and DF also :sex: last night with preseed and then i inserted an instead cup so nothing could leak out lol. we are on track now and looking forward to a full on weekend :D

I am OPK testing every day now Gabs so I dont think its too early best to be safe than sorry and glad to hear your temping. LOts of love to all my Jelly Bellies xxxx

R - where are you?? How are you feeling?? Don't leave us!!! we still love you!!!


----------



## bebe

Jai_Jai said:


> Evening ladies!!! Sorry I am never around really on a wed or thurs as soooo busy have like 14hr days :cry:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well - me and DF also :sex: last night with preseed and then i inserted an instead cup so nothing could leak out lol. we are on track now and looking forward to a full on weekend :D
> 
> I am OPK testing every day now Gabs so I dont think its too early best to be safe than sorry and glad to hear your temping. LOts of love to all my Jelly Bellies xxxx
> 
> R - where are you?? How are you feeling?? Don't leave us!!! we still love you!!!

I am also using the OPk's no pos yet but have had watery CM today. BD last night on track for the SMEP so I am hopeful. DH and I both have horrid cold's though so it doesn't help when you are both feeling rough. Its our anniversary next week so it would be cool if I ov around then. Good luck to all.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi my lovely ladies!! Don't worry I'm not going anywhere!! I still check in on you guys daily, you are all entering the exciting part of ttc, I can't miss it! I'm living vicariously through you girls as nothing exciting is happening to me yet...I'm so looking forward to joining you all in the July babies buddy thread. I suspect I am due July 1st now! Woo Hoo

Love and :dust: to you all. Good luck over the weekend, catch that egg ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Thanks Debs..if you look on my signature on here, you can see that i have found it! I have my ff chart linked to this now! :)..i have to admit im alittle nervous to chart...knowing what is happening is kinda scary...!
> 
> Mstwiggy im glad you found your preseed!! So we all did the dirty deed last night?? Oh how exciting!!
> 
> Jai jai...how are you doing? havent talk to you in a day or two..lmao thats funny!
> 
> WEll cleaning house then off to work! Talk you ladies later!! Buh bye girlies!

Oh my goodness, what a coincidence, we were all having fun last night! 

Nlytin, thank you on the congratulatory wish :D

Gabby, yes I found my preseed!! wheee!!! going to try it for the first time ever on Saturday, hope it goes well.

and Debs! Thanks for the info on how to share our charts! I had no idea how to either :D


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai_Jai, just looked at your temps and it looks to me like today (Friday) is the day.
Just look how your temp went waaay down. Get a special one in tonight :)
If you look at your previous month you will see the same thing happened CD11 & CD12.

Good luck girls, it is finally Friday.

On my way to work, I will check in with you all later


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Thanks Debs..if you look on my signature on here, you can see that i have found it! I have my ff chart linked to this now! :)..i have to admit im alittle nervous to chart...knowing what is happening is kinda scary...!
> 
> Mstwiggy im glad you found your preseed!! So we all did the dirty deed last night?? Oh how exciting!!
> 
> Jai jai...how are you doing? havent talk to you in a day or two..lmao thats funny!
> 
> WEll cleaning house then off to work! Talk you ladies later!! Buh bye girlies!

Gabby, yes i found preseed!! LOL!! Going to try it for the first time on Saturday, hopefully all goes well :) What a coincidence that all of us were having "fun" last night, myself included!

Nlytin, thanks for the congratulatory wish! :D

Debs, thank you for telling us how to share the FF chart, i had no idea how to!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I am bummed I have not got a pos opk yet. I really want to ov on time this month. OH and I bded this morning :blush: anyway just to be on the safe side because I wont see him again till tomorrow evening. My temp went down yesterday and then back up today, and I had c cm yesterday, not sure of todays yet, but I thought they were good signs... O well.. we will c. So question about bding...

Do you girls stay laying down after for a while or what, any tricks you all are trying? I am so impatient I get up after probably 5 minutes of waiting and sometimes I even have to wee.... :blush: When I got pg last time I dont remember laying down for any amount of time because it was an accident and I went to the loo right after... 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Nlytin

1stbaby said:


> Well I am bummed I have not got a pos opk yet. I really want to ov on time this month. OH and I bded this morning :blush: anyway just to be on the safe side because I wont see him again till tomorrow evening. My temp went down yesterday and then back up today, and I had c cm yesterday, not sure of todays yet, but I thought they were good signs... O well.. we will c. So question about bding...
> 
> Do you girls stay laying down after for a while or what, any tricks you all are trying? I am so impatient I get up after probably 5 minutes of waiting and sometimes I even have to wee.... :blush: When I got pg last time I dont remember laying down for any amount of time because it was an accident and I went to the loo right after...
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

When i got pregnant with my daughter (which was a pleasant surprise) I probably went to sleep after so I can't say for sure but I do know you don't have to lay down with your pelvis elevated because it can happen regardless, wether you get up right away or lay down. I believe elevating your pelvis increases your chances. I do know what you mean though, I get bored just sitting there with pillows under me for elevation. I don't think I even last 10 mins unless I'm watching TV or reading a book.

From the look of your chart you are still doing fine and even though you OV'd late last month as long as you did some BD you should be ok. You will get your pos OPK.


----------



## Nlytin

DebsHopeful said:


> Jai_Jai, just looked at your temps and it looks to me like today (Friday) is the day.
> Just look how your temp went waaay down. Get a special one in tonight :)
> If you look at your previous month you will see the same thing happened CD11 & CD12.
> 
> Good luck girls, it is finally Friday.
> 
> On my way to work, I will check in with you all later

Debs, I know you are so excited about Monday. If the AI is successful how early can your Dr. tell you if you are pg?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, so glad the Friday work day is over. This week has been sooo stressful.
I have taken leave for Monday and Tuesday.

Went to the gynea today and he found about 5 or more follicles which is excellent, I am having a LH injection at 6pm on Sunday night, how is that for service, have you ever met a man so dedicated to his patients happieness that he will go to his surgery on a Sunday evening. Most of you know what LH is but for those that may not, this is the hormone your OPKs pick up. Its job is to release the mature egg from the follicle.
With the injection Sunday evening he is now only going to do the AI on Tuesday not Monday because apparently the eggs aren't ready, how annoying.
I had planned to have it done on Monday, spend the day in bed relaxing and doing nothing around the house and then spending Tuesday with two of my best friends and their little babies to get some baby dust, but looks like I will have to see them on Monday grab the baby dust and spend Tuesday relaxing around the house.

In answer to 1stBabys question about keeping your legs up, like I think Nlytin mentioned, it definitely isn't necessary for everyone to keep your pelvis raised but it does help and for many women it is what can make the difference. I know from my AI last time around, the gynea insisted that I keep my knees up afterwards for 15 minutes.

If you are inclined to get bladder infections you will probably want to make sure you go to the loo after those 15 minutes but if not then just have a little snooze!!

I hope you all have your romantic music and candles ready, lets get making those :bfp:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck Debs and well said I already have my candle etc out out ready for DF's arrival - he has already text me saying he cant stop thinking about it :blush: just waiting for him to get home now and the :sex: will begin :dance: Good luck ladies!!! Have a great weekend :hug: love and :dust: for all this weekend we will need it to create our :bfp:'s :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

Good luck gals. Glad you got some good eggs Debs, fingers crossed for you and maybe getting the baby dust before will be a good thing. I am glad to be joining the band wagon over here. If my body cooperates and I O then it can be anywhere from CD16 to CD22 so I will be busy trying to cover all my possible days. So by the time I O (Nov 13- Nov 19 hopefully) some :bfp:s should be around here to give me hope. :dust: to all


----------



## Nlytin

Have a great weekend ladies and lots of :sex: for all of us.

:dust:


----------



## msTwiggy

hello ladies! How is everyone's weekend so far?
Hope everyone's having a great time and loads of bding :D

I took an opk saturday afternoon and i'd like to think that this is an absolute +ve, wouldn't you agree (pic attached)? That go me really excited because last cycle when I took an OPK, it wasn't as clear as this. 

Anyhuu, rest assured I made sure we had some 'good time', owh and I used the PreSeed for the first time! Although I think the whole application is a bit much. It kind of 'flooded' the whole place :blush: tmi sorry!

I think I'll take another today, just to see if i'll still get another positive, and have a few more goes at working for a :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gabrielle

Ms Twiggy, i dont want to burst your bubble...but doesnt the have to be as dark or darker to be positive..? I'd say by the picture that your ALMOST there..? Which line is the test line and which is the reference line..?


----------



## Gabrielle

nevermind that if the line by the errow is the test line...then its for SURE postive...im sorry.!!!! Dont be mad at me!!!!!!:(


----------



## Gabrielle

How is everyone's weekend going..? its pretty good here! Cant believe its November 1st! Crazy...! 

Well we didnt bd yesterday but we did today, so far my opks still only have faint lines on them so dont think im quite there yet! So about my temps...i'm doing it vaginally and so far the last three days its been 97.5...everyday? is there normal? or is it just because im temping vaginally?
Last month i was taking them after ovulation just to see what it was and it had been in the 99's so im assuming i have not O'd yet? Cp is still low and cm is kinda just watery...

Hope you all are having lots of fun and catching those little eggs! and for some of us...getting the girl sperm!!!:) Miss you girls, luv ya!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi: Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend and getting as much nookie as you can.
DH and I BD yesterday morning and today and it was wonderful.

MsTwiggy, I am also curious which side of the test is the reference line and which line is yours? Must admit though I have never had either line appear so dark, OPKs just don't work for me, funny thing that I am!!!! If you can, maybe you can post your one from today and we can see how things are progressing, it is almost as exciting as looking at a positive pregnancy test. POAS, oh how great it is!!!!!!

Gabrielle, I must say, I thought I knew how to read these temps but must admit I am becoming less convinced. I keep comparing my temps to my chart I did last time around when I got pregnant. That cycle was nice and easy to read and rather text book, but this cycle I am going up a bit and then down a bit and only time will tell what it is going to do next. I am also sticking around the 97.5 F mark but expecting a big dip either tomorrow or Tuesday.

I think I got the hormone in the injection wrong, I think I am going to be injected with HCG tonight not Lutenizing Hormone, but I will confirm with the gynea.
If it is HCG, I suppose I will have to ask when I can take a pregnancy test without getting a false positive. I have asked some of the girls on the site and they reckon it should be out of my system in a week. If this is the case I am going to POAS on Friday 14th November, which will be 10DPO so I might get a correct reading. 
If it is positive, I hopefully see my gynea on the 21 November or at some stage the week after. I went at 5w3d last time around and got to see the little yok sac, no heart beat at this stage obviously but it is reassuring to see it isn&#8217;t stuck in a fallopian tube.


----------



## DebsHopeful

I think I might be oozing just a bit too much PMA and should probably be a little more realistic since the odds are still far from 100% with AI.

PS: I checked in with our Mel and sadly she lost her little bean on Thursday, just aweful.
If you want to pop by her journal and give her a hug, I am sure she will appreciate it although it unfortunately won&#8217;t change anything.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Debs for the update, i saw that too, i wrote her a pm...im so sad for her. 

So today...my temp was 97.2...so a dip big time, and also have tons of EWCM, so O must be on its way??? Does that sound good? we bd last night, and im at work today so will make sure i do sometime tonight! I will also take an opk when i get home to see what it says! Gosh i hope i catch this eggy. I knew i'd get crazy around this time!! haha...if i think about it, this is are FIRST actual month of trying, like really trying ...last two months were kinda preventing and opks...so hoping this will be it!

How is everyone ..miss you all HUGS


----------



## DebsHopeful

That dip looks text book good, "do your thing hunny!!!" and we will look forward to seeing what your temps do tomorrow. You also have the ewcm so all you need now is your positive opk and you have a home run :)


----------



## babymojo

hi everyone i'm CD4 and ready this month for a :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance: good luck to everyone!!! woohoo let's get some :baby: this month


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby and Debs, sorry forgot to put in enough info, LOL, got too excited I guess. The line by the arrow is my line (test line) and the line on the right is the reference line :D

Didn't manage to test yesterday as I was too busy rushing here and there, but will do one today, just to see, hehehhe..

Gabby, wow, great looking chart so far! I've given up on temping again this round, i seem to be waking up several times in the middle of the night, so can't get right temps.

Des, thanks for the update on Mel, the poor thing.. I'll be dropping her a note soon. And good luck at your gynea's, hope all goes well, keep us updated on your status! :hug:

Nlytin? Eveyrone else? How are things?


----------



## Gabrielle

Wow Ms twiggy, thats a nice looking postive opk then! I hope you did all the bding you could!? Sooo do you think you O'd today..or tomorrow at the lastest!?
Debs, thanks..i hope so, the thing is i had another negative opk today...shouldnt it be positive if i have EWCM??? I'm confused....
GOod luck tomorrow at the gynea, i have my fingers crossed for you!:)

Hope everyone is doing good, miss you all!


----------



## Gabrielle

Also..what does the closed and opened circles mean on FF??What should my temps do tomorrow??


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Wow Ms twiggy, thats a nice looking postive opk then! I hope you did all the bding you could!? Sooo do you think you O'd today..or tomorrow at the lastest!?
> Debs, thanks..i hope so, the thing is i had another negative opk today...shouldnt it be positive if i have EWCM??? I'm confused....
> GOod luck tomorrow at the gynea, i have my fingers crossed for you!:)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good, miss you all!

Thanks Gabby! :D
Unfortunately, we only managed to BD on the very day I tested +ve (Saturday), all plans for Sunday went down the drain as a series of unplanned emergencies happened. 

I think I might have O'd already today, but I'm not sure? I'll test again around the same time this afternoon and see if I still get a +ve. If not, then the 2ww might have started already for me!!

Will keep you updated!

And sorry can't help much on your temping chart, I'm about as clueless as a doorknob!


----------



## Gabrielle

Is it Monday by you??...its only sunday night here..!

Emergencies...i hope everythings ok! Good luck..and hope you O tomorrow..so you get your bding in today! Talk to you soon


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow MsTwiggy! That is most definitely a positive OPK, how exciting. I hope you catch that egg, don't give up BDing just yet.

Jai_Jai, how you doing today? Are you going to test with an OPK today?

R, how is the 1st Trimester going? Not long until you hear the heartbeat. Have you got your first appointment booked?

1stBaby, I took a look at your chart and you DH is one lucky man!!!!!!!!!

Bebe, we haven't heard from you in a while? Is your DH still away a lot?

Welcome Babymojo, you are about a week behind us like Srm0421. Good luck girls



Nlytin, any news your side?


----------



## msTwiggy

Ok ladies, have just tested with an opk and results have come back negative (pic attached). So I guess my 2ww begins today (or tomorrow). Either way, BDing from today forth will be just for fun :D

It's quite unfortunate that I only managed to BD just once during the +ve time. Wish I could have squeezed in more time. Oh well, perhaps that one time might have done the trick. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Good luck to the rest of you girls, let's catch us that BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00873.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gabrielle

Good morning girls!

Twiggy, dont worry remember it only needs to be the one time to do the trick!! And you used preseed right??? OOh good luck sweetie, and im so excited your in the 2ww!!!!:)

Debs how are things looking for you so far???

Ok so this morning i woke up took my temp..and it was 98.0! So it spiked alot! My cp seems higher, and opened...and still have the EWCM, now question..last night my opk was negative, am i Oing now or not yet? I will take one later today to see what it says...i just figured if im oing now that it would have been positive yesterday? Plus the last couple of cycle when i didnt temp and just did opks, they werent positive untill cd 15...? ANy advice would be great! What should my temps do now...? 

How is everyone else, jai jai, Nyltin, Bebe....who ever else i forgot???

Hope everyone is not stressing and enjoying baby making!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

So i took an opk...even though its only 630am..lol, and this is what i got...what do you think? ...
yesterdays was just a faint faint line and todays in real life is just a tad lighter than the control...with my temps and this am i oing now..or going too soon?

the test line is on the left and control line on the right....
 



Attached Files:







STA_1432.jpg
File size: 122.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## msTwiggy

oh dear, can't quite see the picture clearly on my screen here, but from what i can make out, seems like it's on the way to a positive?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks ...yeah its really blurry...but i think its almost positive...so i'll just make sure i bd tonight again!....we didnt this morning but did last night...darn i wish i would have asked for it this morning!!! ah, oh well right!


----------



## Gabrielle

Added a better pic of my opk...
 



Attached Files:







STA_1433[1].jpg
File size: 118.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone had a great weekend. And for those of us with little ones. I hope you had a great time with them.

Nothing much to report over here. I didn't get to BD at all this weekend. It really wasn't on my mind until last night and by the time I got in bed OH was tired and didn't feel like fighting him to get up and service me. LOL! I will make sure we do it tonight. I'm also going to start taking my OPKs today. I got a question, though. I know they say to drink lots of water to help with your EWCM and they say it's best to take the OPK with midday day urine, but if I drink my 8 glasses of won't that dilute the hormone that I'm testing for. I hope that made sense.

MsTwiggy - I don't know if you were BDing before that but when you got your first positive you are suppose to OV in the next 2 days I believe so don't lose hope. Having sex in your fertile period is good even if it just once. Plus with the Preseed, it sounds good to me!

Gabrielle - Here is what FF said about open circles:
Open Circles and Dots:
If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate. 
Seems like your body is setting you up to O and now with the + OPK start with that BDing everyday (if possible).

I'm so sorry to hear about Mel. I am going to send her a message.


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I am almost 100 percent positive I got a pos opk this morning, and if not then i am sure tomorrows will be. I am much better at ease knowing I will ov on time this month now. OH and I are going to bd tonight again, i am giving him a break from the weekend haha to build some more swimmers, I may have exhausted him this weekend, but it was so much fun!! By the way for those of us temping and the time changed, now we have to take our temp an hour earlier. I did the research this morning and turns out there is a big difference. I dont mind because I can take my temp and then go back to sleep for a bit but just thought I should share that. I hope this is our month girls! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Gabrielle

1st baby do the two xx's in the bd section on your chart mean twice in one day? WOW you go girl!!!!!! we only do it once a day!! glad you got a POSTIVE opk!!!:) hope we all got the eggy!...or will be soon!


----------



## Nlytin

1stbaby said:


> Well I am almost 100 percent positive I got a pos opk this morning, and if not then i am sure tomorrows will be. I am much better at ease knowing I will ov on time this month now. OH and I are going to bd tonight again, i am giving him a break from the weekend haha to build some more swimmers, I may have exhausted him this weekend, but it was so much fun!! By the way for those of us temping and the time changed, now we have to take our temp an hour earlier. I did the research this morning and turns out there is a big difference. I dont mind because I can take my temp and then go back to sleep for a bit but just thought I should share that. I hope this is our month girls!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

Thanks for posting that 1stbaby bcuz if you go by FF they say it should make a significant difference but based on my temps yesterday and today I already set my alarm up an hour to get back on track. Just like you I take it and then go back to sleep.

Wow I really got to get on my BD game you girls are killing in me in that area! I love it!! Get those swimmers to those eggs!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Yes the xx means two times that day haha. OH was feeling extremely in the mood over the weekend, and I cant ever tell him no! Which I suppose would defeat the purpose anyway so why not! We were going to bd this morning though and i wanted to wait till tonight that way I give his swimmers a chance to build up more! I was thinking about testing another opk this afternoon, but my brand just says to use them the same time every day, and I have not had any luck in the afternoon at all. They are always pos in the am. I dunno if I will test until tomorrow morning or not.. hmmm..


----------



## bebe

Woo Hoo Pos OPK yesterday for me and we BD the day before, yesterday and hopefully later today too! I did a CB digi and got the smiley face.

Gabriella your opk looks like the the first Response ones I also used those (POAS Addict i know!) and the test line on that on mine was never darker than the reference line, just similar but I called them up and they said it was a positive. So good luck to you!

After tonight I guess I will be in the 2ww - which I hate even more than when AF comes. 

What are everyones dates for testing?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs urs looks like a pos to me!!!

everyone has got positives :D but also :cry: I have not I used CB digi twice and no smiley face :cry: my others are just faint lines too!!! I don't think I am OV'ing you know guys!!! I have never had a pos OPK.....i had lots of EWCM this eve though grrrrrr i am sooo frustrated!! gonna see if i can get my CD21 bloods done this cycle so i can see for sure whats going on!!! FX lots of love and :hugs: to you all


----------



## Nlytin

1stbaby said:


> Yes the xx means two times that day haha. OH was feeling extremely in the mood over the weekend, and I cant ever tell him no! Which I suppose would defeat the purpose anyway so why not! We were going to bd this morning though and i wanted to wait till tonight that way I give his swimmers a chance to build up more! I was thinking about testing another opk this afternoon, but my brand just says to use them the same time every day, and I have not had any luck in the afternoon at all. They are always pos in the am. I dunno if I will test until tomorrow morning or not.. hmmm..

Can you give whatever your OH has to my OH on some days. I would that twice a day action. :rofl: I have those same issues with OPKs I am going to test in a few minutes but I think I am going to go back to FMU for OPKs because that is how I got my last one. Even though I keep reading to test with afternoon urine. I want to have good EWCM so I need to drink water, but I don't want to dilute my hormone reading. So I am going to go back to FMU so I can drink more water and along with my preseed I hope that helps. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai_Jai said:


> Gabs urs looks like a pos to me!!!
> 
> everyone has got positives :D but also :cry: I have not I used CB digi twice and no smiley face :cry: my others are just faint lines too!!! I don't think I am OV'ing you know guys!!! I have never had a pos OPK.....i had lots of EWCM this eve though grrrrrr i am sooo frustrated!! gonna see if i can get my CD21 bloods done this cycle so i can see for sure whats going on!!! FX lots of love and :hugs: to you all

Thanks jai jai..i have ovualtion pain now for the last two hours so thinking im going to O tonight or tomorrow! Guess we'll just bd and wait and see!
Aww hun i hope your oing!!..you've never had a positive opk? do you do it in the afternoon..maybe your just having a small surge and you miss it? dont give up hun. You got LOTS of bding in! im jealous!!! good luck and i hope you get to get those cd21 results! call your dr!!! Talk to you soon! buh bye huN!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I just took another opk after not drinking anything for two hours, but it was neg. It was darker this afternoon than yesterdays at this time and the day befores afternoon one was not there at all, so I guess it just gets darker for me in the afternoon. I had a pos this morning so we will see tomorrow morning as well. Last month I got four pos in a row so we will c. We will just have to bd tonight in case. I didnt have to use the bathroom really though so maybe it was because of that, who knows, but I am going to stop using afternoon urine as well because the results arent there for me and my kit says as long as I use it the same time every day it does not matter so I am going to stick with Fmu from now on as well.


----------



## Nlytin

Jai_Jai said:


> Gabs urs looks like a pos to me!!!
> 
> everyone has got positives :D but also :cry: I have not I used CB digi twice and no smiley face :cry: my others are just faint lines too!!! I don't think I am OV'ing you know guys!!! I have never had a pos OPK.....i had lots of EWCM this eve though grrrrrr i am sooo frustrated!! gonna see if i can get my CD21 bloods done this cycle so i can see for sure whats going on!!! FX lots of love and :hugs: to you all

Don't get discourage Jai, you have a dip in temp which means O could be right around the corner. Like Gabs said you did alot of BD so chin up especially if this is your fertile period. Just keep it up for a few more days at least until FF says you O'd


----------



## bebe

Jai_Jai said:


> Gabs urs looks like a pos to me!!!
> 
> everyone has got positives :D but also :cry: I have not I used CB digi twice and no smiley face :cry: my others are just faint lines too!!! I don't think I am OV'ing you know guys!!! I have never had a pos OPK.....i had lots of EWCM this eve though grrrrrr i am sooo frustrated!! gonna see if i can get my CD21 bloods done this cycle so i can see for sure whats going on!!! FX lots of love and :hugs: to you all

Jai Jai what time of day do you test? I have used CB digi and first response normal opk's and I never got a really dark positive on the fr ones. But I do get a wierd symptom the day I get my positive - I completely loose my appetite? Have any of you ever heard of that? I am sure your temp will go up tomorrow though!


----------



## srm0421

So the :witch: has left the building and now I am waiting for the Big O. Yeah me. Good luck gals bring on some :bfp:s and pave the way for us late girls.


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm soooo confused..so my opk this morning was almost positive..and ive done one now at 3pm and its alot fainter..what the heck! usually i get a postive opk and they are postive for 4 days!!! ahh so fustrated! also have what i think is O pain, but kinda hurts alot..hoping its not a cyst!


----------



## 1stbaby

Gabrielle, I am right there with you. Same thing happened to me last month. Four pos opk from FMU and now this month almost pos this morning then another at 2 and it was neg for sure. So I am going to stick with temping and using FMU to test opk. Maybe our surge is only detectable from FMU... who knows.


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies...ok so i am def confused.....my opk on sunday night was very faint, monday morning was just about positive, monday afternoon alittle faint, and now this morning very faint again! I usually get a postive opk around cd 15 and it stays positive for about 4 days! I had this pain really bad last night on my left ovary but it seems to be TONS better today! Does anyone know if i have ovulated or what the heck is going on??? Also my temp was still up.....


----------



## bebe

Gabrielle - I think you ovulated yesterday! Same day as me:pop:


----------



## Gabrielle

bebe..you think so?....my opks are really ticking me off! i guess i will just keep doing them and bding and if they dont go postive anymore then i'll say monday was O day...my temps im thinking are very helpful so oh well...i have to say though..that i REALLY dont think i have o'd yet because....i usually temp after my postive opks (with my last cycles) and my temps would be high 98's and 99's....and right now they are still in the 97's...you see what i mean? So i'll give it a few days and see what happens. besides im still bding so what else can i do! right? lol its just fustrating because i'd like to know when i o'd exactly


----------



## Nlytin

Gabrielle said:


> bebe..you think so?....my opks are really ticking me off! i guess i will just keep doing them and bding and if they dont go postive anymore then i'll say monday was O day...my temps im thinking are very helpful so oh well...i have to say though..that i REALLY dont think i have o'd yet because....i usually temp after my postive opks (with my last cycles) and my temps would be high 98's and 99's....and right now they are still in the 97's...you see what i mean? So i'll give it a few days and see what happens. besides im still bding so what else can i do! right? lol its just fustrating because i'd like to know when i o'd exactly

If you got a positive on Monday then you should O very soon I would think at least from what I read. Your temps will definitely tell you........3 elevated temps and you will know for sure. Like you said you are still bding so you got the bases covered.


----------



## Nlytin

I HAD :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:!!!!!! Can you tell I'm really excited!!!! I think because this time he is so into the baby-making!!! Gosh, I hope this is my month!


----------



## bebe

Nlytin said:


> I HAD :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:!!!!!! Can you tell I'm really excited!!!! I think because this time he is so into the baby-making!!! Gosh, I hope this is my month!

Good luck I hope this is going to be the one for you!. Not sure for me as we only bd up till my pos opk and that day not after as he was working till 2am! But you never know. Are you more fertile before and up to O or after? I have no idea.


----------



## Gabrielle

bebe..you are most fertile three days before O, on O and one day after...so i think you got it covered!!!!!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay.......where the HECK is everyone! Debs, jai jai, 1creativegirl(i know your pg but still)/....debs you told me to temp and i've got ?'s and your no where to befound!!!:( whats your update!!!!:) .........Miss you girls!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Gabby! I am here. How you?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Had yesterday and today off work.
I spent yesterday with my best friend and her 4 week old baby boy. He is tooo cute for words but a lot of work. 
Today was the IUI, so after the gynea visit I came home to bed and had a nap. Let the swimmers do what they need to do.
Had really intense ovulatio pains this month thanks to the HCG injection but at least I know I had a really healthy impressive ovulation. The gynea even commented on how much lovely EWCM I had, how embarressing is that *blush*

Gabby, I know I said temp but I am not so sure know, my damn thermometer gave me three different readings today, what is up with that!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

hey hunni! Im so glad everything is going well for you!!!:) thats great!!! So all you do is wait to test to see if they worked?...like your eggs got the sperm put up there right..Sorry i dont know much about that stuff!

Well i did two opks today and so far they are getting a little darker..i think my temps if they detect O as on sunday..they are wrong. because my temps are so much higher then 97's post O so we'll wait and see! Dont worry hun..just wanted your opinion! lol thanks though!
Glad things are good! When do you get to test..?


----------



## DebsHopeful

The only way to guarantee catching that egg is to have lots of sex, no nicer way to put it! Gabrielle, I think if you have it in you, you should try and BD every day or every second day until Thursday. If I didn't have the HCG injection, the gynea said I was only going to ovulate tomorrow and he confirmed the egg can live for up to 48 hours after it has been released so the game isn't over just because the temps go up.
PS: Excllent news about the positive OPKs :) 
PPS: 
IUI (inter uterine insemination) :
This is where a fertility clinic takes your DH's sperm, gives it a wash and takes only the best specimen. These are then injected into the uterus. I am really lucky that my DH has a very high sperm count and exellent scores for motility, count and morphology. The reason they have to wash it though it that obviously there are little spermies that if concieved natrually wouldn't make it past the cervix, these one must obviously not be allowed to go into the uteris only the ones that are 110% perfect.
I am probably going to test 14th Nov, 10DPO

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh how exciting!!! Thats soon!!!:)...

yeah we have been bding everyday..we didnt yesterday but did this am so i know i shouldnt miss it! thanks hun!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girlies!! Look at all the excitement in here!! Woo hoo!!! I can't wait to see all your 2WW symptoms! Question for you Debs, did they fertilize your egg(s) and them put them in you? Is that how it works? Sorry I don't know much about it. If so did they only do 1 egg, or 2? Wouldn't that be awesome if you got twins out of the deal!!!! My cousin did that and she ended up with one of each, a girl and boy, who look absolutely nothing alike, they couldn't be more opposite, one has blonde hair, the other is a red head! LOL!!!

miss you guys so much!!
:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi R, Great to hear from you? 
How are you and the bean feeling? Any nausea yet?

I am starting progesterone tomorrow which helps to keep the lining nice and thick so the egg has something nice and cozy to nestle into when it is there, unfortunately it apparently can make one have quite bad m/s - yikes!!

I had IUI, you are thinking of IVF (invitro fertilization, sorry if spelling is incorrect!!)
With IVF, the doctors chose the egg and chose the sperm and then force the two to fertilize in a petri dish and then put it back into the mother.
With IUI (the one I had), it used to be called, Artificial Incemination or as most girls like to call it, Assisted Incemination. 
The gynea takes the washe sperm sample, sucks them up into syringe with a long tube attached to it and then puts the tube up past the cervix into the uterus and injects the sperm there. IUI is only offered to couples who have been trying for over a year with out success.

Twins!!! Don't scare me, there is a small chance from the clomid, but I think one little baba is probably more then enough to keep me busy, you have a little cutie-pie already so you know how much work they are :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda! OH hun, im glad to hear from you! How are you doing? Feeling sick yet? Tired still?..Miss you! Hope to be joining you soon! Take care hun!


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, that must be so exciting to have pinpoint timing on conception. It's not even my 2WW and I am so looking forward to yours!

Rhonda - How is that little bean doing? Giving you any fun pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No, not much going on here, just tired. I tire very easily, just doing one normal task poops me out and I have to take a nap :rofl: My nipples are a little sore but other than that nada! M/S isn't far away I'm sure, another week or two and it will feel real! We told the parents over the weekend. My mother-in-law almost cried, she was thrilled! My mom seemed happy too but she's a little harder to read. It was so funny, I made a t-shirt for Brayden that said "Big Brother to be" and put it on him, let him walk around and tell them himself. My mom read it and said Big Brother? He's not a big brother! Then she paused and looked at me and goes "NO!!" I just smiled! It was a fun way to tell them!

Debs does what you had done give you better odds at concieving? Sorry it must if you went to all that trouble :dohh: I know how much work they are but I would be tickled pink if I found out I was gonna have twins!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awww Rhonda, im glad that they were thrilled! I love the idea of the tshirt...i want to do that..but lol my oldest is a big brother...i could get the baby one i guess..hehe:) Glad you still feeling ok...the tiredness is the worst..specialy the first tri! I bet its so hard to take a nap whenever with the little one around..i member trying that when owen was just 2!!! Nearly impossible!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby you could do a different kind of shirt, there was another one I liked a lot that said "Oops they did it again" and under that in little text mommy's pregnant, or another one I liked on the front said "I have a secret" and on the back "mommy's pregnant...again" They have LOTS of cute ones out there!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey girls gosh so much excitement going on whilst i have been away!!!

Debs - glad all went ok and FX for your 2ww cant wait for the :bfp: announcement ;)
Gabs - think u Ov'd yday and if not then keep :sex: it will be ok!! u will be pg this month
Nyltin - keep on going all sounds and looks gd
1cre8tivgrl - sooo pleased you are back!! :wohoo: pleased u told in the end and did the t-shirt!!!
Everyone else - keep the PMA :dust: :dust: :dust:

I think I OV'd yday but not sure as didnt do an OPK and today is lighter than sunday so i dk we will see but either way with all the :sex: I think we have it pretty much covered :dance:


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda - That was an adorable way to let them know. Can't wait for my daughter to be a big sis. 

Jai Jai - That bding looks amazing. Again I need to take take a 1/4 of that and toss it my way. I don't see how you could miss this cycle!


----------



## Gabrielle

Great Jai jai! You have to got that eggy with that bding!!! So now the 2ww?!!

Rhonda...where do i get those shirts from? the internet?...let me know kk! THanks!

As for me..threee opks so far today..all getting slighty darker...thinking going to O tonight..or tomorrow..either way i will be getting busy! WHO hooo!! lol

Gosh we are all entering the 2ww shortly! how exciting!!!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Great Jai jai! You have to got that eggy with that bding!!! So now the 2ww?!!
> 
> Rhonda...where do i get those shirts from? the internet?...let me know kk! THanks!
> 
> As for me..threee opks so far today..all getting slighty darker...thinking going to O tonight..or tomorrow..either way i will be getting busy! WHO hooo!! lol
> 
> Gosh we are all entering the 2ww shortly! how exciting!!!:)

Check this site out Gabby, they have lots of great ideas on there!

www.cafepress.com then type big brother in the search box


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG!!!!!!! Jai Jai..i looked at your chart! My gosh girl aren't you sore!!! LOL...you did soo much bding, gosh i thought i did ok! it def looks like you o'd yesterday..specially with the dip and the big rise in temp!!!! OOHH im so excitied for you!


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda..those are sooo cute! i like the baby one that says oops they did it again, and i think im going to get one for owen that says...Shhh mommy has a secret in her belly! :)
I called hubby and told him and he goes ..order it!:):):)


----------



## Jai_Jai

I just got a pos OPK so we just had to :sex: :rofl: not sure what it means as thought OV'd yday confused!!! but when we :sex: it hurt in my uterus area again like last month - do u remember guys?? only i didnt cry cos it wasnt as painful!! maybe I OV'd yday and its still pos today and it is my eggy trying to implant or something what do you think??

Gabs love that t-shirt ORDER IT!!! and no not sore :D well maybe a little but i cant keep my hands off him atm dunno whats wrong with me!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

aww jai jai, im soo glad this month is alot better for you two!:)..your horny because your ovulating!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

That is so true, I have such increased sex drive its insane when I ov!! But I totally know what you mean Jai Jai, it hurts to have sex when I ov!! Like hurts bad, but I just ignore it. I wonder why, because I thought when you ov your c goes higher so why would this hurt!!! I also have such a bad headache and i remember having one like this last month as well....


----------



## Nlytin

I agree with Gabs, Jai. You want it because you or ovulating or close to it. If you got your + OPK then you may be OVing today or at least tomorrow. Sounds like you are having some OV pains. All good signs. Keep it up for a few more days and you will have done it. 

Gabs - The shirt is too cute!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Well i thought the opks that kept getting darker would turn positive..but it went faint again..but then again i didnt have too much pee left..ah i just dont know when to start saying im dpo...? Also i have had tons of EWCM for the last three days!


----------



## Gabrielle

Ms. Twiggy, how are you hun..havent talk to you today? Hope things are good!:)


----------



## msTwiggy

hello everyone! ahh, i'v been so busy that i've hardly had time to come and drop a hello to you ladies! 

wow! so much going on!! LOL!! I'm just so glad we're all moving forward into the 2ww!!!
let's keep ourselves sane while we plough through and try to keep the witch away ladies! :D 
and omg the tshirt is too cute!!!!!

my temping have gone down the drain, i missed the past 3 days of temping (alarm died, woke up too many times in the night etc). However my temp is way up today, but it could be due to me not being well. 
i've been having a bad case of sniffles since yesterday (no fever though), it's so annoying. Don't think it's any sort of symptom as it's still too early in the 2ww? I guess I'm just sick. LOL.


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby hun, I'm doing fine here thanks! (apart from the runny nose, lol)

If we go by your OPK, seems to me you'd be O'ing today? :D POAS is always so exciting isnt it. 

Jai jai and 1st baby, omigosh, I always thought that having pain around my uterus area while BDing was just my body being weird!! I'm so glad to hear that it happens to others too! I'm not weird! yaaaaayy!!

Any idea what causes it though?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey there...so funny i was just wondering about you..and hey you popped in to say hi! Sorry your not feeling good hun...if you dont have a fever all day, i would bet those temps are higher because you ovlated. So you will be in the 2ww! how fun right!!:) 

Take care hun! Hope you caught that eggy!


----------



## Gabrielle

Ms. twiggy, yeah i get alot of pain in my uterus as well..but i was told my the doctor its from my tilted uterus...? Do you have that?


----------



## Gabrielle

Once my temps start going up to the 98's 99's then i will be sure i o'd. My opks are being werid today..and i still have ewcm so i dont think its been my time yet.


----------



## msTwiggy

msTwiggy said:


> Gabby hun, I'm doing fine here thanks! (apart from the runny nose, lol)
> 
> If we go by your OPK, seems to me you'd be O'ing today? :D POAS is always so exciting isnt it.
> 
> Jai jai and 1st baby, omigosh, I always thought that having pain around my uterus area while BDing was just my body being weird!! I'm so glad to hear that it happens to others too! I'm not weird! yaaaaayy!!
> 
> Any idea what causes it though?

err, i should probably add that it doesn't happen all the time, just once in a while, although it never occured to me to pinpoint if it happened around ov time previously. it happened again day before yesterday.


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Ms. twiggy, yeah i get alot of pain in my uterus as well..but i was told my the doctor its from my tilted uterus...? Do you have that?

tilted uterus? wow, i'm learing so much from you ladies! i've never heard of that before, i'm going to Google it up but I don't think I have a tilted uterus though as my gynea has never mentioned it before. I'm pretty sure she would have pointed it out to me if that was the case.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ms Twiggy..come chat with me!?


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby! So sorry I left for a meeting! Also, am at office, all chat related stuff on the internet are blocked :(


----------



## DebsHopeful

Evening ladies :)

Hope you all had/have a good Wednesday.
Things are really exciting here and it seems like everyone got a +ovulation sign of some sort.

Jai_Jai, I saw your temps did a nice dip and rise and you definitely got enough bding in so you are covered.

DH and I bd last night just to get one last one in to blur the line so we won't know if a positive is from the treatment or our own attempts. 

Gabby it is wonder that you have so much EWCM, you must be super fertile. My FS said the egg can survive for 48 hours after ovulation and with so much EWCM, the sperm will definitely find their way to the egg.

I have stopped temping, after yesterday getting three different readings ranging from 
36.3C, 36.43C, 36.6 C
97.34F, 97.57F, 97.88F 
all taken immediately after one another, it stressed me out more than not know what is going on. 
I know I ovulated and I know I got enough little ones in, the rest is in God's hands.

This tww, is going to be so loooooong for all of us, but saying that it doesn't feel that long ago since we were all in it last time around.

I think we must all do a little self examination, like checking boobs for existing blue veins so we don't get excited if they are in fact always there. Give them a good poke so you know the difference between sore boobs and sore boobs just because they have been poked to much. Oh and smell the roses so we don't think we have a hightened sense of smell when in fact the roses just smell good!!!! 
Once we have done this and then we see some signs we can all jump for joy :happydance:


----------



## Nlytin

I like that idea Debs, this way we know if they are symptoms for being PG or oncoming AF. I poked my boobs just now to know the difference. 

I haven't entered the 2WW yet but I will be there soon hopefully.


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs..haha your funny..we think alike! I've already been doing this! Also my boobs did seem alittle sore in the shower this am..not thinking its anything...but yeah! I was going to buy my third pack of opks..but decieded not to waste my money...and that i've done what i can and i will continue to bd and thats all i can do!:) Gosh..only two weeks left girls till we get our BFPS!!!:) YAYYYYYYY


----------



## Jai_Jai

I think thats a great idea debs i just poked mine and they are really sore but this seems to always happen after OV so jst see if they get so sore it hurts to run down the stairs no turquoise veins, i am a bit dubious as i got so many symptoms last 2ww so i might jst ignore them!!! FX we did enough!! i am excited to see you all get ur bfp and hope i get mine too xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

jai jai..hun your chart looks awesome!!!!! you for sure ovulated! and of course caught that little eggy!!!!!!!! Im jealous..hehe


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah Jai Jai, you had more fun than we did! I hope that you caught that eggy! Sometimes I wonder though the more we do it, does that mean the less swimmers OH has? Or does that make them less capabable of getting to the eggy? I sometimes wonder if we over do it and all the good ones are used before I ov!! I know just paranoid thinking I hope....


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes i hope so, but new ones are always made so i cant see how u can overdo it and sometime DF releases A LOT of new ones - like the day before yday - sorry tmi but i really think it can only be a gd thing - i need a rest tonight though :rofl: I am :sleep:

you know i actually have a really gd feeling about the rest of us this month i reckon we have all hit gold!!! :happydance: this time in 3 weeks we will all be on :cloud9: and carrying a very tiny :baby:


----------



## Nlytin

From your lips to God's ears, Jai. [-o&lt;


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls..how is everyone...? Im doing ok..if you look at my temps which i've been taking good that last three days...theres no way i o'd on sunday or monday...what is going on? am i ever going to ovulate? im so fustrated and im tried of bding all the time and i think hubby is too...not like we dont like it but we seem we HAVE to do it and we only had time the last couple of mornings before he went to work and idk its just annnoying! Could i have o'd and my temps be off...i STILL have ewcm since sunday!!! doesnt it go away after you o? my temps are going really low..could it be time now..(that im oing) 

Sorry for all the ?'s just really fustrated!!! 

hope you all are getting your symptoms now!!!!! Miss you girls!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabrielle said:


> Morning girls..how is everyone...? Im doing ok..if you look at my temps which i've been taking good that last three days...theres no way i o'd on sunday or monday...what is going on? am i ever going to ovulate? im so fustrated and im tried of bding all the time and i think hubby is too...not like we dont like it but we seem we HAVE to do it and we only had time the last couple of mornings before he went to work and idk its just annnoying! Could i have o'd and my temps be off...i STILL have ewcm since sunday!!! doesnt it go away after you o? my temps are going really low..could it be time now..(that im oing)
> 
> Sorry for all the ?'s just really fustrated!!!
> 
> hope you all are getting your symptoms now!!!!! Miss you girls!

Gabs are your cycles pretty regular, always 28 days? If not, then you might O at a later date than usually and with the dip on your chart it might mean that it may be starting especially since you have the EWCM. I know that bding all the time can't be much fun at this point, but I would give it a few more days and see if your temps go up over the next three days. Temps aren't usually wrong about the rise after Oing and the secondary sign of EWCM is a good sign too. Also I know it's easier said than done but don't stress, you will O and you will catch the egg!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai-Jai, it definitely looks to me like you ovulated and your temps are nice and high which is excellent.

Gabby, I hear you on the two much bding can kill the romance thing, but if I were to read your temps I would guess it is going to go up tomorrow, perhaps not ski high but considerably higher than were it is, if this is the case then you will have ovulated today.
If you can bd tonight or tomorrow morning, I would then say your job is done 150%.
Do you get ovulation pain? If you normally do, have you had any today or any other day?
I was almost paralysed with ovulation pain on Tuesday.

Anyone else got some news, 1stBaby, MsTwiggy, Nlytin???


----------



## Nlytin

Hi Debs, didn't get a chance to bd last night but told OH every day for the next 6 days and said "Absolutely!" We were both so exhausted last night I could barely keep my eyes open. I haven't O'd yet and my ticker says in three days so we will see. I'm going CM hasn't really changed yet so hopoing it does and I will O in 3 days and then I can enter the 2WW with the rest of you girls. 

Debs, when will you take an HPT?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls for all the advice...!
It seems like the ewcm is slowing down..i think hope anyway! We wont be able to bd tonight but we did this am..is that good enough?? Also yes Debs i did have O pain on Monday that was soooo painful..i thought something was wrong. SO maybe that was just the egg getting ready? i have a few twinges on the left side again..and some cramps...hopefully O today! and i will bd tomorrow afternoon!!! THanks girls! 

Nytlin keep the bding going and get that eggy!!

Debs..how are you feeling hun? Does that injection of hcg make you sick??

Jai jai..its looks wonderful for you!

Everyone else..how ya'll doing??


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw also my cycles vary between 28 and 32days..so i shouldnt worry yet!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I have not ov yet so I am kinda worried but we will c how things turn out. i know I am going to today or tomorrow because I am having horrible cramps and my boobs are sore. plus I got another pos opk this morning and it was so much darker than the control line i could barely see the control line. I only had four pos last month so i am hoping for a neg tomorrow. i know how you feel gab about the bding. I am just tired now, over the weekend was fun and then monday and even tues but last night I was just tired and now we are going to tonight and tomorrow still. I just want to relax and it be done! If I dont get pg this month I am going to go to the dr to get on progerstrone to make my lp longer since my cycles are always 28 days and since i ov so late my lp is only 7 to 9 days. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## DebsHopeful

Nlytin, good luck with the bding, I hope you are able to keep it fun.
I am going to take an HPT tomorrow and for the next few days because my injection on Sunday night that the FS gave me ws HCG so I need to see the positive line dissappear. A new friend of mine Arcanegirl said she did this, she tracked her HPT down to a neg and then watched her true positive start to show around 8DPO as a very faint line.
I have never had a very strong +HPT so will be curious to see what the test looks like tomorrow, I don't think our test are nearly as good as the one in the UK or the USA.

Gabby I think if you bd this morning you can relax and put your feet up and enjoy the tww. PS: The HCG injection didn't make me feel sick but it was f****ing sore!!!!!

1stbaby, just a thought but if you have a short LP you should probably be put straight onto progesterone from the moment you fall pregnant.
The reason for this is that a short LP cycle could mean your corpus lutium doesn't produce as much progesterone as a normal cycle and the progesterone is what helps thicken up the lining so the egg has something nice to settle to embed in.
The reason I know this is because this is the very reason why my FS has put me on progesterone now for the next 12 weeks (if I am pregnant or up until we know I a not).
My ovulation was induced 24 hours earlier than it would have been and although it is just such a short time, it could mean that my body may not produce as much progesterone because the egg was missing one whole day of developing this outer layer called the corpus lutium.
I am no fertility specialist and I am only repeating what I understood from what the dude told me, but I think it is worth you having a chat with your doc or FS and hearing what they have to say, it really made sense to me.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Debs - gd luck with ur HPT I am so excited for you!!! can't wait for the result!!!! :dance:

Gabs - I have no idea what is going on sorry :( but I would think in my opinion that you OV'd yday and that the twinges are prob the eggy moving down the fallopian tube??

My gosh before I went to my Tap class I just had loads of EWCM what does this mean?? I have never had this after OV before??? I am soooo confuzzled!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: where is everyone i feel lonely!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

I am here.
Debs- Yeah I know what you are saying makes since to me. I understand the whole not having enough time for the eggy to implaint which is why if I dont get pg this time and my lp is short i will go to the dr. If I am pg I will go to the dr as soon as I get a pos and ask about the progestrone then as well! I think that the reason its becoming harder is the short lp though. So I hope I ov today or else i should call and make that appointment. I will be so bummed out if I dont ov by tonight. But I am so excited for everyone else! And who knows maybe i will have some luck and catch the eggy anyway.


----------



## Jai_Jai

sorry must have missed something how long is ur lp?? sorry hunny was not ignoring u. u shud OV tpnight!!! if u do does that make it all ok?xx


----------



## msTwiggy

hello ladies!! (good morning if you're on my side of the planet :D)

whoa.. seems like quite a bit of confusion going on but I hope everyone is still doing ok.

i'm doing quite alright so far but deadbeat tired as there's so much to do at work. yesterday night, DH was all in the mood for some and I said ok, but while he was in the bathroom, i layed my head down and the next thing i know, it's morning!!! oh dear oh dear, LOL! thank god he didnt kick up a fuss. but we had been BDing every other day this cycle so I hope that one of his swimmers would have caught the eggy. 

if we go by my ticker, i would have OVed on Wednesday, but I honestly believe I'm already in the 2ww since i got a +ve OPK on Saturday, and a -ve on Monday. So far, no symptoms whatsoever just yet, except that I am eating, A LOT.

Keep in touch ladies, I put in a little prayer for Team Jelly Bellies every single day that we get a :bfp:


----------



## 1stbaby

aww i hope we all do too! well you didnt miss anything really just that i have a short lp and sometimes this makes it harder for women to get pg. its usually called lpd (d- defect) which makes women need more progestrone to keep an eggy. in most cases (there are some rare women who manage to get pg with short lp) you need at least 10 days in your lp for the eggy to implaint. last month my cycle was 27 days, i ov on cd 20 and af came cd 28 which made lp only 7 days!! this month i got a pos opk on cd 15 and every day since then and today is cd 18. last month i only got 4 pos in a row so i am hoping today is my last one otherwise i will be so upset tomorrow. if i ov today then i may still be in the running making my lp 9 or 10 days. by the looks of things i will ov today or already have though. i hope i hope! or else i will be on here ttc next month but I will have some progestrone medicine to help me!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies. 
WEll if you take a look at my chart my temp didnt do what i wanted it to do!...it went even lower!!! its 97.1 and i got sleep and took it at the right time! WHAT is going on...did i O and just not have a temp change? i reallly want to get a cd21 test but my ob doesnt know im trying! Would any doctor whose seen me in the past do it? like at a different clinic? I am so upset i started crying when i saw the temp!!!!!...also my cm is pretty much just creamy now, no ewcm..and cp is closed! Please help ...im so upset!
Sorry girls!

HOpe your all doing good!!!!:) HUGS


----------



## Jai_Jai

maye u have a duff thermo?? buy another i wouldnt worry u had ewcm and got a pos opk sit tight dont stress as it will not help ok lots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## 1stbaby

gab- I know how you feel! I am so annoyed with this cycle as well! FF says I ov 3 days ago! I dont believe it! My temp last month had to go over 98 to be in the lP! I just dont think i have ov yet! All i can do is wait until tomorrow to see if my temp goes up and i get a neg opk. It was pos today again!!!! AHHH I am so annoyed. O well we have been bding to cover every day so we will c. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Nlytin

1stbaby said:


> gab- I know how you feel! I am so annoyed with this cycle as well! FF says I ov 3 days ago! I dont believe it! My temp last month had to go over 98 to be in the lP! I just dont think i have ov yet! All i can do is wait until tomorrow to see if my temp goes up and i get a neg opk. It was pos today again!!!! AHHH I am so annoyed. O well we have been bding to cover every day so we will c.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

I would rely on the temp more than I would the OPK. Don't stress as long as you've been bding and you should be fine.


----------



## Nlytin

Gabrielle said:


> Morning ladies.
> WEll if you take a look at my chart my temp didnt do what i wanted it to do!...it went even lower!!! its 97.1 and i got sleep and took it at the right time! WHAT is going on...did i O and just not have a temp change? i reallly want to get a cd21 test but my ob doesnt know im trying! Would any doctor whose seen me in the past do it? like at a different clinic? I am so upset i started crying when i saw the temp!!!!!...also my cm is pretty much just creamy now, no ewcm..and cp is closed! Please help ...im so upset!
> Sorry girls!
> 
> HOpe your all doing good!!!!:) HUGS

Don't get upset. I know you are fustrated but that won't help with O. I agree with Jai, try a different thermometer and see what happens. Why not tell your OB you are trying so you can get the cd21 test.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, I love coming home in the evenings and reading everyones news.

Gabby, I think you should do like me....put the thermometer away.
Temps do work and can be very helpful, but I think perhaps yours is like mine.....wakky!!!! It was driving me mad and making me completely stressed, totally not worth it. Temping is meant to give you peace of mind and help you be relaxed.
You have been bding, you had loads of EWCM which my FS said is a definite healthy ovulation sign, so leave the rest in God's hands, you have done your bit.

As for symptoms, the egg only reaches the uterus 5DPO at the very earliest, 
so in most cases there really won't be any pregnancy related symptoms to spot until then.

Don't forget that bleeding gums only happens in your second trimester and porridge brain normally only kicks in from around 10 weeks.

The main things to look out for as early signs are genereally:
- metalic taste in the mouth (any where between 5DPO - 14DPO)
- fatigue
- constipation 
- heartburn
- nausea
- or in a lot of cases like 1cre8tivgrl, no symptoms at all :)

I did a HPT this morning, I just love to POAS and it came back with a very faint BFP!!!
Obviously this does not mean I am pregnant, it is still from the injection. I am going to keep taking them, but I think I should get a negative by Sunday at the latest because it is very faint. Then from about Wednesday if I get a BFP, it will be the real thing.

Jai-Jai, when are you going to test?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I had a few symptoms starting almost immediately, they are all in my ttc journal but this is what I noticed that was different for me.

1 DPO and straight thru till a few days after I got my bfp I had a little bit of white creamy cm every day, and I am ALWAYS completely dry after ov so this made me wonder...and at 7DPO I started getting lots of blue veins all over, mostly on my thighs and calfs, and some on my chest, these by the way are still there!! But my cm is gone for the most part. Hope this helps you ladies! I'm so excited for all those :bfp:!!!!! So Jai_Jai your 3 or 4 DPO today notice anything different? Change in CM??

:hugs: to all my girls


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so only two more opk strips left and i cant wait to use them up! I am going to wait the next two days using the strips and temping to determine whether FF is right or not. I think its wrong because of my temps last month, I mean has anyone ever had this happen before! 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Jai_Jai

I got (TMI coming up) this really really thick sticky cm today like you know when glue dries?? its rubbery?? i got that!!! what do you think that is??? had some cramps today and bbs are so incredibly sore and i am all over the place - emotionally :cry: I am worried I am doing the right thing getting married, moving out (which is wed) and TTC even though its all I want in the world I am panicking big time and dunno why!!! aaaaaaaaaah!!! someone help!!! also i def had a metallic taste in my mouth on way home even sucked sweets to et rid of it but t was still there xxxxxxx


----------



## srm0421

Hi gals hope everyone is doing good. Debs glad to hear the line was faint, hopefully the HCG will get out of your system quickly so you can get a true :bfp: and trust it. Gabs I looked at your chart and can not figure out what is going on. I am having trouble with my temps too, I am waking up in the middle of the night but still taking my temps when I do wake up. They are a lot higher than my "normal" pre O temps and I am not sure what is going on. i want to just stop temping but know I will still drive myself crazy wondering. Hope we can both O in a timely manner and catch that egg.


----------



## Jai_Jai

1stbaby said:


> Ok so only two more opk strips left and i cant wait to use them up! I am going to wait the next two days using the strips and temping to determine whether FF is right or not. I think its wrong because of my temps last month, I mean has anyone ever had this happen before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

yay yay yay you OV'd!!! I think u did when FF says - I mean isnt that right when u get a dip u OV?? xxx


----------



## Nlytin

1stbaby said:


> Ok so only two more opk strips left and i cant wait to use them up! I am going to wait the next two days using the strips and temping to determine whether FF is right or not. I think its wrong because of my temps last month, I mean has anyone ever had this happen before!
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

I think you OV'd too. I don't think the temps have to be the same each cycle if they have gone above coverline then you have. Congrats and enjoy being in the 2WW!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Jai_Jai said:


> I got (TMI coming up) this really really thick sticky cm today like you know when glue dries?? its rubbery?? i got that!!! what do you think that is??? had some cramps today and bbs are so incredibly sore and i am all over the place - emotionally :cry: I am worried I am doing the right thing getting married, moving out (which is wed) and TTC even though its all I want in the world I am panicking big time and dunno why!!! aaaaaaaaaah!!! someone help!!! also i def had a metallic taste in my mouth on way home even sucked sweets to et rid of it but t was still there xxxxxxx

I'm loving all those symptoms you are having and you should be too. Don't panick about anything, you seem to be doing very well. It just seems you have a lot on your plate at the moment but it will all settle down and you will get throught it just fine. We all have these moments when all things in life converge on you at one time. Just take a deep breath and step away from it all for a bit and refresh yourself.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck girls..sounds like you all will be getting your bfps...im going to be the only one without one..:( cry...


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks so much for the support, i am being a little more pesimistic than i should but we will c how things play out. I hope i oved when ff says that would make my day! at least then I know i am back on track for ov! gab maybe you caught the eggy anyway! dont worry! plus now you can start getting in the habit to temp every day and from the begining. I think I am going to do some research and try and find ff charts with multiple cycles listed to compare coverlines, i thought they were the same each cycle....


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi 1stBaby, this was my third time doing temperature charting and my temps weren't anything like last time around. I definitely don't think they have to be the same.

I agree with Jai-Jai, I think you ovulated on Tuesday like Jai-Jai and I so we are all 4DPO today.

Thanks for the extra info R, I have that creamy cm you spoke about, lets see if it is a good thing. I have all my FX!!

Jai-Jai, awesome news about the metalic taste in your mouth, I got this at 8DPO last time around and also keep thinking I can already taste it. If anyone doesn't get it, don't forget R hasn't ever had it and she is going to be a mommy of two so no need to panick we are all different. Just like some girls get sore boobs early on, I only got them at probably around 6 or 7 weeks last time and I only got few blue veins on my boobs around 10 weeks, I think it depends on how fair your skin is.

Gabrielle, how are you feeling today? I hope you are less stressed.

MsTwiggy, haven't heard from you in a while, you have quite a busy job from the sounds of things.

Has anyone heard from Mel? I haven't, I hope she is okay.


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi Debs dearie, yes it's a busy time at the office, nearing year end, lots of things to tie up so I hardly have time for anything other than BD and work. :rofl: but i definitely make time to drop in on my Jelly Belly team!!

Jai Jai, I'd be jumping with joy if i had a least one of those symptoms :) currently my bbs feel slightly sore, but nothing major so I'm thinking of ignoring it as a symptom, so other than that, no other symptom whatsoever. 
If we assume that I O'd on Monday, then I'm 1 dpo ahead of you ladies (JaiJai, 1stbaby and Debs). So for the record, i'm 5 dpo with no symptoms.

1stbaby, hope all goes well with your temping! :hugs:

Gabby, don't give up too early hun! the game is not over until the wicked :witch: arrives!! and even if she does, we can always try again next round :)

R, thanks for the info, very helpful :D

nlytin, everything going ok on your side?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai-Jai, are you going to start a new thread for us call "Team Jelly Belly", that way we can all hang together no matter who is in first trimester or not :)


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies, Well I got my + OPK this morning and me OH had :sex: last night and have to wake him so we can go again. Gosh I hope i catch that egg.

Gabby don't get down. With the amount of bding you did I would say your chances are really good.

Debs, good idea! It would be great to be able to chat no matter where we are in our TTC or PG journey.


----------



## msTwiggy

Debs!! Good idea!! I agree!! How about it Jai? :happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Fingers crossed for you Nlytin, hope you get that eggy :)


----------



## Gabrielle

How you are all doing well and getting those symptoms! As for me..im still kinda in the dumps...temp rose to 97.5..but who knows it may be low again tomorrow. Also we didnt bd yesterday so i hope i didnt miss o! I dont have any fertile cm so i figured why bother.! 
ON a postiive note..im going out with girls from work tonight..never have done a girls night out! SOOOOO excited!


----------



## 1stbaby

Have fun gabs! i remember those days, haha, i hardly have time anymore. but more often i dont feel like it, then when i get out, i have a blast! so i got a neg opk today!!!!!!! I am so excited and my temp stayed the same, i guess my temps are just giong to be different this month! Whatever works, maybe thats a good sign! I really am excited we have bded so much i will be devistated if we didnt catch the eggy! So odd how i get 4 pos opks every month though. Last month i didnt ov till the last one so i was confused this month, but i am going to trust FF!


----------



## msTwiggy

one more week to testing! one more week to testing!! aaaaaaaa!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok so some girls have looked at my chart and say they think i o'd on cd12? and that maybe an implatation dip on cd 17..? What do you girls think..do you see that or no? Be honest thanks! luv ya all!


----------



## Nlytin

I honestly can't tell sweetie because your temps have been going down since that rise that it almost looks like cd 17 could have been O day too, but at the same time it looks the same for cd 12. I am curious to see what you next couple of temps will be for confirmation.


----------



## 1stbaby

well my ov was confirmed today. I am still having doubts though. I am tryin to feel a little better. i dont have any cm now and i hear a lot of women who are pg get c cm. mine went away today so i am feeling like maybe it didnt happen this month either. i guess all i can do now is temp and have my fx! i just keep reading about everyones journey to ttc and how long it takes some people. i hope i have some of the strength some of these women have that it takes years to conceive #1.....


----------



## srm0421

Gabs, I thought that you might have Oed on CD 12 but then saw you had a negative OPK that day so I thought I was just wrong. Sorry your body is messing with you. Hope your temp rises for you soon.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Morning girls!

How was your girls night out Gabby? Did you have a blast?
One thing we must remember when we look at your temps is that you are doing it vaginally and everyone else is doing it orally, the temps are probably a bit different because of this, maybe a bit higher or lower and the amount of cm you have could also change the temperature.

1stBaby, I was just curious how the coverline is set up in FF. I see yours 
was 98 F / 36.68 C last month, this seems quite high. My guess would have been that you ovulated around the 16th/17th last month, just like you did this month. Who told you that you have a short LP? I definitely think you are in with a good chance this month.

I agree MsTwiggy, just one more week.......so excited :happydance:

Jai-Jai, when are you moving house?

R, how you feeling? Tired?

Nlytin, how you doing?

srm0421, did you ovulate on Friday??


----------



## 1stbaby

I am officially depressed now. FF changed my ov day which makes tons of more sense now. I just hope I am still in the running this month. No one told me I have a short lp, i just noticed i did. Last month I ov on cd 20 then only had a 7 day lp because af showed up on cd 28. This month I ov on cd 18 which if my cycles are always regular 28 days, and they usually are, i will only have 10 lp. This is still a good thing unless af shows up early like last month. I am so stressed now and sad. I really hope it works this time.


----------



## DebsHopeful

1stBaby, please don't stress. You have done everything you can. FF is not perfect.
You are definitely in with an excellent chance just like Gabby is in with an excellent chance.
We all have to have a PMA, we have done everything we can.
Our little angels will decide for them selves whether or not they want to be a Leo or a Virgo!!!

Jai-Jai has started our team thread: (click on the line below "Team Jelly Belly")

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/70779-team-jelly-belly.html


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies..my night out was pretty good. Did alot of dancing and had A drink! hehe i wasnt going to but i figured idk if im prego and ones not going to kill me!:) I felt pretty sick before we went out and now today i do as well?? I only had that one drink coulndnt imagine being hung over haha( i wasnt drunk>)...hmm not getting excited just thought i'd let you all know! 
Thanks for your advice ladies about my chart. idk whats going on either, also i didnt temp today because we got home at 3am sooo i temp at like 5. 
1st baby..hun im sorry that you are having such problems. YOu did alot of bding and you ewcm is gone so i would say you are in with a great chance! Try not to stress, i know its hard but its no good. I hope we both get our bfps even thought ff is being dumb!! Also just becausey ou dont have creamy cm doesnt mean your not pg hun! LOTS of women dont get it! :) take care babe! IF this isnt your month then me and you next month all the way! One more time b4 christmas!!:)
ANy other symptoms jai jai, Debs,Ms Twiggy? Hows everyones cm, cp??? mines creamy cm and kinda medium closed.

Nytin~ hope you got that eggy hunni! Sending you sojme symptoms!!

SRM~ how are you ..?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

1stbaby said:


> I am officially depressed now. FF changed my ov day which makes tons of more sense now. I just hope I am still in the running this month. No one told me I have a short lp, i just noticed i did. Last month I ov on cd 20 then only had a 7 day lp because af showed up on cd 28. This month I ov on cd 18 which if my cycles are always regular 28 days, and they usually are, i will only have 10 lp. This is still a good thing unless af shows up early like last month. I am so stressed now and sad. I really hope it works this time.

Hi 1stbaby, I've read that your LP doesn't change its always the same every month so if your period is late its beacause you ovulated late, so when you stress you affect ovulation not :witch: Knowing the day you ovulate is key because then you will know the exact day :af: will showup! My LP is always 14 days so I count 14 days from when I ov and bingo! Hope this helps you. I have heard its very possible to concieve with only a 10 day LP. Anything less though and I'm not sure, there are meds you can take to lengthen it too. If you are worried I would mention it to your doc. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks so much for the support girls. I guess i am worried that things wont go back to normal after the surgery. I conceived in July with a regular 28 day cycle on cd 14 i ov and my lp was 14 days long then. Now last month my lp was only 7 days! i ov on cd 20. So if in fact your lp is always the same that means I ov on cd 18 this month and I will get af in 7 days and my cycle this month will only be 25 days! Last month it was only 27! Thats not long enought to get pg. I know if we dont get pg this month with all the bding on all the right days then I am going to go to the dr and get on progestrone that will fix it. I just wanted it so bad this month without being on medicine.


----------



## 1stbaby

o and ps one more thing, I got a pos opk this morning! i mean what is that about. yesterdays was neg and todays was so close to pos i am pretty sure it was! I mean even DH looked and could not tell a difference! I got the same color of one the day before my darkest pos this cycle! it was like this 
CD 15 - so close to pos confused if it was or not
CD 16- darker than control pos
CD 17- darker than control pos
CD 18- so much darker than control line, the control line barely existed
CD 19- darker than control pos
CD 20- control line darker neg
CD 21- same as CD 15! so close to pos i could not tell the difference between the lines~

what is that about! and today was my last strip! So guess we will c....


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, I am doing good, thanks for asking. I am getting a little excited. I had some EW CM and tried to use OPKs but they kind of confuse me so I stopped. I had a dip this morning so I am hoping for a rise tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing good. 
Debs how are your lines coming? are they gone or still faint? 

Gabby hope you get a clear temp rise and it stays so you don't have a doubt about O. 

1stbaby- I wish I could help you with the OPKs but I gave up on them because I got confused. Good luck hope FF does not change you again.


----------



## msTwiggy

hello there ladies!

1stbaby, hope you're feeling better hun, don't stress ok? we need to stay positive!!

1cre8tivgrl, how are you doing? hope everything's well on your side? :D

Gabby, still don't think I have any significant symptoms to report. I'm all dry, no cm nothing. slightly sore boobs have now gone back to normal. my face have suddenly been dotted with zits, although that happens sometimes nearing AF, so i guess that's nothign significant either.

Jai, hope you're doing alright with moving house and all! and thanks for the new thread!

Debs, how's your side holding up hun?

I'm starting to feel very restless (as how i did in the 2nd week of 2ww), how i wish we could speed up time!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

good morning mstwiggy! I am doing well thank you for asking! I'm actually calling the doctors office today to set up my first appointment, so I'm excited about that! Waiting till I put ds to bed this afternoon though as he's really loud most of the time :) New pimples all of a sudden is a sign too!! I got this on all 3 of my pregnancies, in the strangest area, not where I ever get zits so I knew something was up. on the left hand side of my face right along my jaw line in almost a straight line following my jaw line, very strange!! I never get them there, ever. Funny thing in my first 2 pregnancies they were like that (maybe indicating both boys??) This time the zits were up a little higher, almost center cheek and in a little cirlce so I'm hoping this means girl??!!!! Crossing my fingers anyway! Are your new pimples in a place that you don't usually get them??


----------



## Nlytin

I'm so glad that most of us have entered the 2WW. I don't know how lucky it is for me since I only had :sex: once during my fertile time. I tried to get it done again after I got my + OPK but no such luck. OH says he feels all this pressure and it works against him when trying to "motivate" himself. I try to make him forget about that by saying let's just enjoy ourselves but he still can't do it. He says I pressure him and he can't relax. I told him when we should be BDing and he feels that should be enough. Unfortunately with our schedules and a sex life that isn't jumping. I can't be sure we will do it then. That is why I'm on him when it's time because I don't want to miss our window. It's one thing to not get pregnant when you have maximized your chances but it's another when you barely get :sex: in during that window. 
He says let's try it his way and just relax (meaning let him know around the time we should and leave it alone) and then there won't be the pressure and he should be able to "motivate" himself without the baby making pressure in the back of his mind. I know it only takes one time and I'm hoping that one time was it (PMA) if not I will back with you girls next cycle which isn't bad at all. I hope that all will have gotten there :bfp:s.
Sorry to go on for so long I just had to get it out because it bothered my all weekend! Thanks for listening or should I say reading.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah Nlytin, sorry to hear that honey. I hope he knows how lucky he is to have a wife with a healthy sex drive :) FX this is your month, as you said all it takes is one little spermie to reach the egg and hey presto you have a bean!!!

Hi srm0421, FX you have a rise in temps tomorrow, EWCM is such an awesome sign of a nice healthy ov.

Hi R, how is the fatigue, did you manage to get through the work day okay?
I remember wanting to just put my head down on my computer and go to sleep!!!

I did another HPT today and it was a :bfn:........which in this case is a good thing :happydance:, so next time I do a HPT I want to start seeing signs of a :bfp: then I can do a complete :happydance:. I can't lie, I am probably going to start testing from Wednesday but the FS said he doesn't think I will see any thing before Friday at the earliest if it worked that is, but I am a POAS addict :blush:

Girls (R, srm0421) don't forget to put our flashing team logo in your signature.

IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG
rember to put a [ at the start and a ] at the end of the text above


----------



## Gabrielle

hello ladies, hope your all doing well. I'm at work today just thought i'd see how everyone was doing and let you know whats going on with me.

Well, again my temp was lower today, so who knows! its so fustrating. I might call my ob and just ask for a cd21 test and tell her i just am trying to get my cycles on track because we are going to try in feb...alil white lie..?  My hubby says dont worry and just wait it out!
Also feeling kinda sick on and off and bbs alil sore, probly all in my head though.! AHHH i hate this im soo sad....

Anyways take care girls! Hope your all having a great day!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! So just got off the phone with my new doctors office, I couldn't get the doc I wanted as she isn't taking new patients right now :( but I did get another woman from her office and they sound so nice there! My appt is next Thursday, the 20th. They have set up an ultrasound for me before my appointment to find my exact date since I ovulated late in this cycle, which means I should get to see my :baby: heartbeating...so excited!!!!! I can't wait!! 

Hope your all having a great day today :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeek Rhonda how exciting!!! I am soo happy for you and will be thinking of you all dsy on the 20th - love ya xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thats soo exciting rhonda!!! 

Well girls i did it..i called my ob/gyn and told her i am ttc and would like to do a cd21 test! She said whatever i want to do is fine with her..!! YAY...so i go for my cd21 test tomorrow, but wont get results till friday! I am so nervous to hear that i didnt o..but if i did then i know i got a chance! and if i didnt then we can do something about it! So i am glad i called and feeling alittle better bout this!!! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

I know how you feel gab! I called my dr today too! She suggested i come in for a cd 21 blood work tomorrow as well until i told her it would be cd23 for me and she said i still could but best if i wait till next cycle if i am not pg now. she said to keep taking the b6 vitamin but that she does not know how proven it is to work but it cant hurt. she also said that the surgery should not have messed up my lp and since i got pg last time i have good chances that my body just needs to regulate but that if i dont get pg this time she will do the blood work and make sure all is well and do something about it if it isnt! so now i am taking multi vitamin and a b6 vitamin. i also just went to the potty and i had lots of c cm! i hope this is a good sign! i will be 5 dpo tomorrow! i just cant wait to say i am 8 or 9 dpo that way i know i have a longer lp!


----------



## Nlytin

R - I am soo excited for you. There is nothing like hearing your little one's heartbeat for the first time.

Gabs - Glad to hear about the appointment. Think positive.....you O'd and your doctor is going to confirm it.

1stbaby - FX that you will have a 10+ days LP!


----------



## Gabrielle

Nlytin..you know we have a thread in ttc..called Team jelly bellies..by jai jai! We all post there i think..hehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just to let you know I wont have the internet as from tomo until god knows when I am packing now and didn't realise how much stuff i had accumulated so will catch up wth the Jelly Bellies soon!! lots of :dust: for you all and hope that you all get your :bfp: I will check again as soon as I can and hope I don't miss too much xxx


----------

